# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  La transition nergtique acclre grce aux innovations technologiques, selon le rapport du WEMO

## Sandra Coret

*La transition nergtique acclre grce aux innovations technologiques, selon la 22e dition du rapport annuel de Capgemini sur lObservatoire Mondial des Marchs de lnergie (WEMO)*

*Malgr la rduction des missions de CO2 lie  la crise de la COVID-19, latteinte des objectifs fixs pour faire face au changement climatique reprsente un dfi sur le long terme. La production nergtique  partir de sources renouvelables et les technologies de stockage progressent rapidement. Cependant, en raison de la part croissante de ces nergies dans le mix nergtique et de la fermeture des sources de production programmable, la stabilit du rseau devient une proccupation pour la scurit dapprovisionnement. Les pressions exerces sur les grands groupes ptroliers et gaziers les incitent  diversifier leurs activits et  sengager en faveur de la neutralit carbone.* 

Capgemini a publi la 22e dition de son rapport annuel sur lObservatoire Mondial des Marchs de lnergie (WEMO), en partenariat avec De Pardieu Brocas Maffei, Vaasa ETT et Enerdata.

Cette dition annuelle du WEMO analyse deux priodes contrastes : 2019 a vu la poursuite des tendances antrieures en ce qui concerne la transition nergtique, les progrs accomplis en matire dnergies renouvelables et de batteries lectriques, les difficults  respecter la trajectoire des accords de Paris sur le changement climatique ; en 2020, les profondes rpercussions de la COVID-19 bouleversent lensemble du secteur de lnergie et font merger une  nouvelle normalit .


Voici les principaux enseignements de ldition 2020 de lObservatoire Mondial des Marchs de lnergie :

*1.    La baisse significative de lactivit conomique due  la COVID-19 conduit  la plus importante rduction des missions de gaz  effet de serre (GES) depuis la Seconde Guerre mondiale. Toutefois, les objectifs  long terme lis au changement climatique restent trs ambitieux.*

En raison du ralentissement de la croissance conomique mondiale en 2019, la croissance du PIB pour les pays du G20 affiche une baisse de 0,8 point par rapport  lanne prcdente. La croissance de la demande nergtique ralentit et saccompagne dune hausse de la consommation de seulement 0,7%, contre 2,2% en 2018. Alors que les missions mondiales continuent daugmenter de 0,6% en 2019 (et atteignent leur niveau le plus lev jamais enregistr), celles du secteur nergtique en particulier reculent de 0,4% grce  une association de facteurs, et notamment une baisse de la consommation de charbon (souvent remplac par le gaz), la croissance des nergies renouvelables et les amliorations en matire defficacit nergtique. La baisse significative de la consommation due  la COVID-19 conduit  la plus importante rduction des missions de GES depuis la Seconde Guerre mondiale. En effet, les missions devraient diminuer de 7%  8% en 2020, selon les estimations, du fait des restrictions de dplacements et dun net ralentissement industriel.

Malgr ces rsultats apparemment positifs enregistrs en 2020, selon Colette Lewiner, conseillre nergie auprs de la Direction gnrale de Capgemini, ces rductions sont temporaires : _ Cette baisse des missions en 2020 est lie  la priode de confinement et aux restrictions qui subsistent en matire de mobilit. Les missions augmenteront probablement  nouveau lorsque le monde se remettra de la pandmie.  titre dexemple, il faudrait prendre une mesure de restriction similaire, chaque anne pendant les 10 prochaines annes, pour tre sur la bonne voie en matire denvironnement, ce qui est bien entendu irralisable et non souhaitable. Il est ncessaire dinstaurer de profonds changements pour atteindre les objectifs en matire de changement climatique. _



*2.    La production nergtique  partir de sources renouvelables et les technologies de stockage par batteries voluent rapidement*

Les nergies renouvelables reprsentent plus de la moiti des investissements mondiaux dans la production dlectricit ; cette tendance est plus marque dans les pays dvelopps que dans les pays mergents, lesquels continuent  construire des centrales qui fonctionnent au charbon et au gaz afin de rpondre  laccroissement rapide de la demande en lectricit. Grce  lexpansion du march des nergies renouvelables et aux progrs technologiques, les cots diminuent encore de plus de 10 % (nergie olienne et solaire) en 2019 et ne cessent de baisser mois aprs mois. Lolien offshore semble dsormais prometteur, alors que lacceptation des installations terrestres reste problmatique.

Les cots des batteries des vhicules lectriques et de stockage stationnaire baissent  nouveau de 19 % en 2019 (pour les batteries Li-ion), et 115 projets de mga-usines sont annoncs, dont 88 en Chine. Les acteurs asiatiques (Chine, Japon et Core du Sud) dominent ce march.

Paralllement, lEurope a dcid de trs importants investissements dans le dveloppement de lhydrogne vert comme source de dcarbonation de lindustrie et de stockage de llectricit afin de retrouver une souverainet quelle a perdue dans le secteur des batteries et des panneaux solaires. En juillet 2020, la commission de lUnion europenne dcide dinvestir entre 180 et 470 milliards deuros dici 2050 pour atteindre une part de 12  14 % en 2050 pour lhydrogne vert1 dans le mix nergtique europen. Les plans de relance de lAllemagne et la France alloueront respectivement 9 milliards deuros et 7 milliards deuros au dveloppement de lhydrogne.


*3.    La part croissante des nergies renouvelables dans le mix nergtique, associe  la fermeture des sources de production programmable, entrane des risques quant  la stabilit du rseau lectrique*

Face  la part croissante des sources renouvelables intermittentes (nergie olienne et solaire), lquilibrage du rseau est plus difficile et la scurit de lapprovisionnement pourrait tre compromise. Cette situation est illustre  la fois en Europe et aux tats-Unis cette anne :

-En avril 2020, pendant le confinement, les baisses de la consommation lectrique enregistres en Europe, associes  un temps ensoleill et venteux, ont entran des parts leves (jusqu 60  70 %) dlectricit renouvelable sur le rseau. LAllemagne et le Royaume-Uni ont subi des quasi black-out, ce qui dmontre que les rseaux et la rglementation ne sont pas adapts pour faire face  la forte proportion dnergies renouvelables prvue pour la fin de la dcennie.

- la mi-aot 2020, lors dune vague de chaleur, la Californie subit des pannes localises dans des zones o lalimentation lectrique dpend  33 % dnergies renouvelables, principalement de lnergie solaire. Cette situation constitue un dfi lors des chaudes soires estivales, lorsque llectricit issue de la production solaire chute  zro, mais que les besoins en climatisation demeurent. Ce problme sintensifiera si la Californie atteint ses objectifs de 60% dlectricit renouvelable dici 2030, et supprime progressivement la production programmable issue des centrales  combustibles fossiles et nuclaires.

Philippe Vi,  la tte du secteur de lnergie et des Utilities chez Capgemini, ajoute : _ Bon nombre de ressources et doutils numriques sont arrivs  maturit et disponibles pour amliorer la prvisibilit, la fiabilit, la stabilit du rseau et, finalement, la scurit de lapprovisionnement, et acclrer la transition nergtique. _

La stabilit du rseau requiert des actifs de production programmable, des technologies de stockage ou une flexibilit de la consommation exploitable. Le rapport WEMO identifie plusieurs moyens de perfectionner lquilibrage du rseau lorsquil existe une part importante de sources renouvelables, notamment grce  lamlioration des prvisions de production, aux options de stockage non mettrices de carbone, surtout, aux batteries  court terme et  lhydrogne  moyen terme. Exploiter la digitalisation, lintelligence artificielle et lautomatisation afin de permettre une prcision accrue des prvisions de la demande ainsi que la matrise de la demande ; et dployer le rseau intelligent  grande chelle sont galement des stratgies qui visent  amliorer la gestion dun mix nergtique distribu. Lvolution de la rglementation devrait prvoir des tarifs de consommation dynamiques sadaptant  loffre et des tarifs de rseaux favorisant les investissements dans les logiciels et lIntelligence Artificielle.


*4.    Les plans de relance post-COVID-19 parviendront-ils  acclrer lavnement dune conomie verte ?*

Un tiers du fonds de relance europen de 750 milliards deuros2 sera affect aux projets de dveloppement durable et de transition nergtique. En outre, les plans des tats membres contiennent des proportions semblables pour les projets environnementaux. Selon le WEMO, ces progrs sont trs encourageants. Cependant, lexcution de ces plans sera dterminante. Le rapport recommande de renforcer la conditionnalit cologique pour lattribution des fonds et de suivre leur utilisation.


*Pour atteindre les objectifs lis au changement climatique et garantir la scurit de lapprovisionnement nergtique, le rapport WEMO met les recommandations suivantes:*

Matriser les missions de GES : fixer un prix significatif pour le carbone et/ou imposer des taxes sur le carbone, et notamment sur les produits imports, mieux contrler les missions de GES dont le mthane
Encourager la construction de moyens de production nergtique sans carbone (des nergies renouvelables, mais galement des centrales nuclaires sres) afin de produire de llectricit  verte 
Favoriser llectrification (notamment pour le transport routier et arien ) permettant une dcarbonisation systmique de lconomie
Garantir la scurit de la gestion du rseau avec une part plus importante de sources renouvelables intermittentes grce  la modernisation des rseaux par le biais du renforcement de la digitalisation (et au changement du calcul des tarifs pour rmunrer les investissements numriques),  la tarification dynamique pour intensifier la raction du ct de la demande et  la modification de  lordre dappel des moyens de production  pour permettre la lcrtement des nergies renouvelables, si ncessaire
Dvelopper lhydrogne vert
Veiller  ce que la proportion cologique des plans de relance devienne ralit


LObservatoire Mondial des Marchs de lnergie est une publication annuelle de Capgemini qui couvre les principaux indicateurs des marchs de llectricit et du gaz en Amrique du Nord, en Europe, en Asie (y compris en Chine et en Inde) et en Australie. Cette dition voque pour la premire fois cette anne les stratgies des grands groupes ptroliers et gaziers, vers les renouvelables et la neutralit carbone. Cette 22e dition, principalement labore  partir de lanalyse de donnes publiques conjugue  lexpertise de Capgemini dans le secteur nergtique, fait rfrence aux donnes de lanne 2019 et du premier semestre de lanne 2020 (impacts de la premire vague de la pandmie). Ltude des indicateurs spcifiques,  savoir la rgulation et le comportement des clients, est mene respectivement par les quipes de recherche des cabinets De Pardieu Brocas Maffei, VaasaETT et Enerdata.

Source : Capgemini

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'augmentation des volumes de paiements, les nouveaux comportements des consommateurs et les risques accrus suite  la pandmie de COVID-19 peuvent supprimer les paiements en espce, selon Capgemini

 ::fleche::  Un nombre croissant d'entreprises reconnaissent la ncessit d'une intelligence artificielle thique et de confiance mais les progrs en la matire restent ingaux, selon Capgemini

 ::fleche::  Capgemini s'engage  atteindre le  zro mission nette  de carbone d'ici 2030,avec une rduction de 30 % par collaborateur dj atteinte en janvier 2020

 ::fleche::  Les meilleurs bnfices du dploiement  l'chelle des initiatives d'intelligence artificielle se traduisent par une augmentation des ventes, avant mme une amlioration de l'efficacit oprationnelle

----------


## FatAgnus

> Alors que les missions mondiales continuent daugmenter de 0,6% en 2019 (et atteignent leur niveau le plus lev jamais enregistr) [...] La baisse significative de la consommation due  la COVID-19 conduit  la plus importante rduction des missions de GES depuis la Seconde Guerre mondiale. En effet, les missions devraient diminuer de 7%  8% en 2020, selon les estimations, du fait des restrictions de dplacements et dun net ralentissement industriel.


Cette phrase devrait pourtant mettre les auteurs du rapport sur la solution au problme. Cela fait des dizaines d'annes qu'on fait des innovations technologiques, pourtant les missions de gaz  effet de serre n'arrtent pas de crotre. Par contre, comme l'indique l'article, la baisse du PIB fonctionne bien. On ne sait pas dcoupler les missions de gaz  effet de serre de la croissance du PIB. Tant qu'on recherchera la croissance conomique on ne baissera pas nos missions de gaz  effet de serre. Pour atteindre l'objectif de l'accord de Paris,  savoir diviser par trois nos missions de gaz  effet de serre, nous devons fournir le mme effort supplmentaire, accomplit par celui demand par la COVID-19, en plus tous les ans.




> Les nergies renouvelables reprsentent plus de la moiti des investissements mondiaux dans la production dlectricit ; cette tendance est plus marque dans les pays dvelopps que dans les pays mergents, lesquels continuent  construire des centrales qui fonctionnent au charbon et au gaz afin de rpondre  laccroissement rapide de la demande en lectricit. Grce  lexpansion du march des nergies renouvelables et aux progrs technologiques, les cots diminuent encore de plus de 10 % (nergie olienne et solaire) en 2019 et ne cessent de baisser mois aprs mois. Lolien offshore semble dsormais prometteur, alors que lacceptation des installations terrestres reste problmatique.


Les cots de l'nergie olienne et solaire baissent, car les panneaux solaires et les oliennes profitent d'une conomie mondialise dope au ptrole et au charbon. Si les pays mergents continuent  construire des centrales qui fonctionnent au charbon, c'est pour justement construire plus rapidement des oliennes et du solaire bon march. Le jour o nous devrons fabriquer des oliennes et des panneaux solaires sans nergies fossiles, leur cot explosera. 




> Paralllement, lEurope a dcid de trs importants investissements dans le dveloppement de lhydrogne vert comme source de dcarbonation de lindustrie et de stockage de llectricit afin de retrouver une souverainet quelle a perdue dans le secteur des batteries et des panneaux solaires.


Sauf que lhydrogne dcarbonn vert devra (car ce n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui) tre produit avec des panneaux solaires et des oliennes fabriqus en Asie. O est la souverainet dans cette histoire ? Aujourd'hui la majorit de l'hydrogne produit  produit avec du gaz, ce qui provoque plus d'missions de gaz  effet de serre que le secteur arien.




> -En avril 2020, pendant le confinement, les baisses de la consommation lectrique enregistres en Europe, associes  un temps ensoleill et venteux, ont entran des parts leves (jusqu 60  70 %) dlectricit renouvelable sur le rseau. LAllemagne et le Royaume-Uni ont subi des quasi black-out, ce qui dmontre que les rseaux et la rglementation ne sont pas adapts pour faire face  la forte proportion dnergies renouvelables prvue pour la fin de la dcennie.


Ce qui dmontre surtout qu'on compare des choux et des carottes. Des nergies intermittentes comme l'olien et le solaire ne pourront jamais remplacer des nergies disponibles  la demande comme le nuclaire, le gaz ou le charbon. La France ayant dj une lectricit dcarbonne, remplacer du nuclaire par de l'olien ne fait rien pour le climat.  




> [*]Encourager la construction de moyens de production nergtique sans carbone (des nergies renouvelables, mais galement des centrales nuclaires sres) afin de produire de llectricit  verte


Plus de 80 % de la production d'nergie mondiale est issue des nergies fossiles. Nous n'arriverons jamais  remplacer ces 80 %  par du solaire, de l'olien et du nuclaire. L'admettre est dj un premier pas vers la solution.




> [*]Favoriser llectrification (notamment pour le transport routier et arien ) permettant une dcarbonisation systmique de lconomie


Tout dpend comment est produite l'lectricit, puisque 64 % de l'lectricit mondiale est encore issue des nergies fossiles. De plus construire des batteries produit aussi des gaz  effet de serrre, surtout si elles sont fabriques en Chine ou en Pologne, on dplace juste le problme. Enfin je doute fort qu'on ait assez de ressources (comme le lithium ou autre) pour alimenter un parc de 1,2 milliard de voitures dans le monde. Surtout que dans un monde qui doit tre en croissance comme le notre, ce parc doit absolument grossir, encore et encore.




> [*]Dvelopper lhydrogne vert


Pour produire assez d'hydrogne dcarbone pour remplacer tous le carburant utilis en France, il faudrait doubler la production lectrique franaise et multiplier par quinze le nombre d'oliennes. Lhydrogne vert c'est juste du greenwashing, pas une solution  la crise climatique.

----------


## mh-cbon

bravo FatAgnus pour cette intervention. Complte, prcise, argumente. Je n'en avais pas la force aujourd'hui, et je n'aurais pas si bien fait.

----------


## Mingolito

> Les cots de l'nergie olienne et solaire baissent, car les panneaux solaires et les oliennes profitent d'une conomie mondialise dope au ptrole et au charbon. Si les pays mergents continuent  construire des centrales qui fonctionnent au charbon, c'est pour justement construire plus rapidement des oliennes et du solaire bon march. Le jour o nous devrons fabriquer des oliennes et des panneaux solaires sans nergies fossiles, leur cot explosera.


Ton raisonnement n'a aucun sens, c'est thoriquement possible de les fabriquer avec des nergies vertes, c'est dans cette direction que beaucoup essayent d'aller,  juste titre, exemple : Cette centrale solaire chinoise est aussi puissante que deux racteurs nuclaires.






> Sauf que lhydrogne dcarbonn vert devra (car ce n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui) tre produit avec des panneaux solaires et des oliennes fabriqus en Asie. O est la souverainet dans cette histoire ? Aujourd'hui la majorit de l'hydrogne produit  produit avec du gaz, ce qui provoque plus d'missions de gaz  effet de serre que le secteur arien.


Toujours de la mauvaise foi, de mme que l'utilisation massive des batteries dans les vhicules lectrique est en train de rvolutionner leur production, avec des projets de batteries faites avec des matriaux communs et plus de 10 fois plus puissante, la gnralisation de lutilisation de lhydrogne gnre de nouvelle recherches pour la produire d'une autre faon plus efficacement, il y a dj des recherches trs encourageantes sur ce sujet.






> Ce qui dmontre surtout qu'on compare des choux et des carottes. Des nergies intermittentes comme l'olien et le solaire ne pourront jamais remplacer des nergies disponibles  la demande comme le nuclaire, le gaz ou le charbon.


Bien sur que oui, et cest dj en place  plusieurs endroits, par exemple Australie avec solaire + mga batterie ou certaines les avec olien + stockage hydrologique, et en projet dans de trs nombreux pays, exemple : 100% RENEWABLE ENERGY in Costa Rica. Un rapport montre clairement que si l'humanit s'en donnait la peine c'est parfaitement possible techniquement parlant, et mme conomiquement, de cesser les missions  effet de serre.






> La France ayant dj une lectricit dcarbonne, remplacer du nuclaire par de l'olien ne fait rien pour le climat.


La France avec son norme surface terrestre et sa colossale surface maritime plus un norme potentiel hydraulique n'aurait aucun mal  produire une nergie verte en combinant olien, solaire, stockage hydraulique, et en option avec un peu de nuclaire.






> Plus de 80 % de la production d'nergie mondiale est issue des nergies fossiles. Nous n'arriverons jamais  remplacer ces 80 %  par du solaire, de l'olien et du nuclaire.


Si et de nombreuses tudes le prouvent clairement.







 ::fleche::  Why green energy finally makes economic sense

----------


## FatAgnus

> Ton raisonnement n'a aucun sens, c'est thoriquement possible de les fabriquer avec des nergies vertes, c'est dans cette direction que beaucoup essayent d'aller,  juste titre, exemple : Cette centrale solaire chinoise est aussi puissante que deux racteurs nuclaires.


C'est prtendre qu'une nergie est  verte  qui n'a pas de sens. Une nergie n'a pas de couleur, une nergie n'est ni jaune, ni rose, ni violette, ni bleue... L'nergie  propre  n'existe pas non plus, puisque utiliser de l'nergie c'est notre capacit  modifier notre environnement. Toute nergie a des avantages et des inconvnients. Si on regarde uniquement les missions carbones, il n'est pas certain qu'une centrale solaire avec stockage mette moins de gaz  effet de serre qu'une centrale nuclaire, bien au contraire. Et comment produire tous ces panneaux solaires et ces batteries de stockage sans les nergies fossiles ?  Et les dchets engendrs par toutes ces installations ? D'ici une trentaine d'annes, des millions de panneaux solaires arriveront en fin de vie.  En 2050, la Chine se retrouvera avec plus de 13,5 millions de tonnes de dchets issus des vieux panneaux, prdit l'Agence internationale pour les nergies renouvelables (IRENA).  En ce qui concerne la Chine, en 2019 la production d'lectricit tait encore 69,9 % issues des nergies fossiles, dont 66,4 % rien qu'avec le charbon, donc nous sommes trs trs loin d'une lectricit totalement dcarbone ! 




> Toujours de la mauvaise foi, de mme que l'utilisation massive des batteries dans les vhicules lectrique est en train de rvolutionner leur production, avec des projets de batteries faites avec des matriaux communs et plus de 10 fois plus puissante, la gnralisation de lutilisation de lhydrogne gnre de nouvelle recherches pour la produire d'une autre faon plus efficacement, il y a dj des recherches trs encourageantes sur ce sujet.


Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi n'est-elle pas de rpondre voiture lectrique alors que je parle dhydrogne ? Cela fait des dcennies qu'on parle de la voiture  hydrogne,  et les solutions techniques lies  l'utilisation d'un moteur l'hydrogne  grande chelle n'ont toujours pas t trouves. Et mme si ces solutions techniques taient trouves, comment produire assez d'hydrogne pour remplacer tout le carburant utilis ? En France il faudrait doubler la production lectrique et multiplier par quinze le parc d'olien, ce qui est difficilement envisageable dans les trente ans qui nous reste pour diviser nos missions de gaz  effet de serre par trois ? Vous devriez l'article Sus  lhydrogne ! crit par Jean-Marc Jancovici, un spcialise de la dcarbonation. 

Pour les voitures lectrique mme si on trouve des moyens de faire des batteries dix fois plus puissantes, seront-elles dployes assez vite ? De combien devra-t-on augmenter notre production lectrique pour alimenter 1,2 milliards de voitures lectriques ? Donc nous devons dans le mme temps remplacer 64 % de l'lectricit mondiale qui est issue des nergies fossiles (en 2018) et dans le mme temps augmenter (doubler ou tripler je l'ignore ?) la production lectrique mondiale pour faire rouler  1,2 milliards de voitures lectriques. Vous avez fait vos calculs ? On est bon alors pour 2030 ?




> Bien sur que oui, et cest dj en place  plusieurs endroits, par exemple Australie avec solaire + mga batterie ou certaines les avec olien + stockage hydrologique, et en projet dans de trs nombreux pays, exemple : 100% RENEWABLE ENERGY in Costa Rica. Un rapport montre clairement que si l'humanit s'en donnait la peine c'est parfaitement possible techniquement parlant, et mme conomiquement, de cesser les missions  effet de serre.


Dj prtendre qu'une nergie est 100 % est juste du greenwashing. Car si le vent et le soleil sont renouvelables,  les oliennes, les panneaux solaires et les solutions de stockage ne sont pas renouvelables.  Et quand il faudra produire des panneaux solaires et des oliennes, sans les nergies fossiles, juste avec d'autres panneaux solaires et des oliennes, on en reparlera.... S'il existe bien des centrales solaires et d'oliennes, dans les chiffres les nergies fossiles reprsentaient de 83,8 % de la production d'nergie mondiale contre 3,3 % pour l'olien et le solaire en 2019 . Donc ce n'est pas demain la veille qu'on va remplacer ces 83,8 % des nergies fossiles par du solaire et de l'olien, car il y a des limitations physiques.  Par exemple, le volume de 1 000 m3 de vent qui souffle  80 km2 et qui passe dans les pales d'une olienne produit l'nergie fournie par la combustion de 3 millilitres de ptrole. Est-ce que c'est plus simple d'avoir 3 millilitres d'une nergie qu'on peut utiliser quand on veut ou d'avoir 1 000 m3 d'nergie extrmement diffuse qui arrive quand elle en envie ? 




> La France avec son norme surface terrestre et sa colossale surface maritime plus un norme potentiel hydraulique n'aurait aucun mal  produire une nergie verte en combinant olien, solaire, stockage hydraulique, et en option avec un peu de nuclaire.


Le potentiel de l'hydraulique est dj satur en France. Comme dit plus haut l'nergie  verte  n'existe pas, sauf dans la bouche des gens qui font du greenwashing. L'olien et le solaire en France sont une connerie monumentale que seul un homme politique peut faire, puisque notre production lectrique est dj dcarbone. Donc mettre des milliards d'euros dans les oliennes en France ne fait rien pour le climat, alors qu'on pourrait utiliser cet argent dans des choses bien plus utiles, comme la rnovation des btiments ou la subvention de pompes  chaleurs pour remplacer les chaudires au fuel, qui aurait un vrai impact sur nos missions de gaz  effet de serre.




> Si et de nombreuses tudes le prouvent clairement.


Des tudes faites par des conomistes, mais pas des tudes faites par des ingnieurs.  Comme l'crit Philippe Bihouix  au sujet des panneaux solaires :  Certes un quadrilatre de quelques dizaines ou centaines de kilomtres de ct pourrait fournir toute l'lectricit mondiale [attention toute l'lectricit, pas toute l'nergie mondiale]. Cependant les calculs de coin de table ne veulent rien dire. Pour produire les 22 000 TWh de la consommation lectrique mondiale (en 2011), il faudrait installer l'quivalent de cinq cent annes de production actuelle de panneaux solaires ! Sans oublier qu'au bout de quarante ans ou plus il faudrait tout recommencer, tant donne la dure de vie des panneaux photovoltaques. Et qui passerait le balai  chaque tempte de sable sur les dizaines de milliers de kilomtres carrs de panneaux ? .  





> 


Je le rcris, car vous n'avez pas compris que si le prix de l'olien et du solaire baissent, c'est que la fabrication profitent de la mondialisation et des nergies fossiles. Le ptrole pour extraire les minerais,  le charbon pour faire la sidrurgie, le ptrole pour transporter les oliennes fabriques en Chine en France, et la gaz pour faire le bton dans lequel on va planter le mat de l'olienne. Le jour o nous devrons fabriquer des oliennes ou des panneaux solaires en France, sans nergie fossile avec juste d'autres nergies renouvelables, avec les minerais que nous n'avons pas (acier, aluminium...). Je doute fortement que  le prix restera toujours aussi attractif.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous n'arriverons jamais  remplacer ces 80 %  par du solaire, de l'olien et du nuclaire.


a dpend si des scientifiques russissent  maitriser la fusion nuclaire ou pas. Apparemment il y a plusieurs projets dans le monde actuellement.
Fusion nuclaire : le racteur Sparc du MIT devrait bientt fonctionner



> La fusion nuclaire contrle, c'est le rve des physiciens. La promesse d'une nergie propre et illimite. Et de nombreuses quipes travaillent aujourd'hui  dvelopper des racteurs  fusion nuclaire capables de produire ainsi de l'lectricit. Un consortium vient tout juste de publier des rsultats qui montrent que leur projet devrait pouvoir aboutir.


Le Royaume-Uni met en route son racteur  fusion nuclaire



> Le racteur  fusion nuclaire du Royaume-Uni, connu sous le nom de Mega Amp Spherical Tokamak (Mast) Upgrade, a t mis sous tension le 29 octobre aprs sept ans de travaux. Cet quipement  61 millions d'euros servira de prototype pour les racteurs  fusion du futur. Contrairement aux tokamaks habituels comme Iter, le racteur East n'a pas la forme d'un tore (donut) mais celle d'une pomme vide. Les chercheurs estiment que cette configuration confre une plus grande stabilit au plasma mais elle est moins bien tudie que celle des tokamaks traditionnels.


Si un jour les centrales  fusion deviennent une ralit, on pourra produire de l'hydrogne en masse.




> *1.    La baisse significative de lactivit conomique due  la COVID-19 conduit  la plus importante rduction des missions de gaz  effet de serre (GES) depuis la Seconde Guerre mondiale.*


Peut-tre que l'conomie va tre stopp pendant encore longtemps. On pourrait se faire confiner pendant des annes.  ::(: 
L'conomie mondiale se portait dj extrmement mal depuis des annes, le SARS-CoV-2 sera peut-tre la goute d'eau qui provoquera une crise conomique majeure (c'est bon pour l'environnement).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cette phrase devrait pourtant mettre les auteurs du rapport sur la solution au problme. Cela fait des dizaines d'annes qu'on fait des innovations technologiques, pourtant les missions de gaz  effet de serre n'arrtent pas de crotre. Par contre, comme l'indique l'article, la baisse du PIB fonctionne bien. On ne sait pas dcoupler les missions de gaz  effet de serre de la croissance du PIB. Tant qu'on recherchera la croissance conomique on ne baissera pas nos missions de gaz  effet de serre. Pour atteindre l'objectif de l'accord de Paris,  savoir diviser par trois nos missions de gaz  effet de serre, nous devons fournir le mme effort supplmentaire, accomplit par celui demand par la COVID-19, en plus tous les ans.


On ne va se raconter des histoires, on ne divisera jamais par trois nos missions de gaz carbonique. La France a rduit ses missions d'un modeste 17% en 30 en rduisant sa production industriel de 25% et en dlocalisant en Chine et en Pologne. Ainsi qu'en mettant en circulation des vhicules plus conomes, compens par le fait que les gens doivent rouler plus. 
Tout ces efforts sont donc limits en plus de ne rien changer en ralit  "l'empreinte carbone" des franais, si tant est que cela ait un sens. Et si tant est que cet accord, non contractuel, ait un sens. 

Ajoutons que dans 15 ans, le solaire et l'olien cumuls reprsenteront un modeste 6% de la production nergique mondiale soit lgrement plus que le nuclaire pour chacun d'entre eux.

Mais ne nous inquitons pas pour tout cela car le covid n'a eu aucun impact perceptible sur la concentration en CO2 dans le monde, aussi  la fin du sicle nous seront aux alentour de 650ppm.


A moins que l'on invente une nouvelle source d'nergie abondante d'ici l, or comme tu le rappelles trs bien, l'hydrogne n'est pas une nergie mais un moyen de stockage produit industriellement (avec un rendement de 30%  peine).

----------


## FatAgnus

> On ne va se raconter des histoires, on ne divisera jamais par trois nos missions de gaz carbonique.)


C'est certain qu'avec ce genre de raisonnement on y arrivera pas. Je pense qu'il faut tenter limiter nos missions de gaz  effet, cela passe par de l'information, comme  combattre ce genre d'tude greenwashing prsent dans cet article. Un rchauffement de 4 C n'est pas  deux fois pire qu'un rchauffement de 2 C, c'est peut-tre mille fois pire ou un million de fois pire, on n'en sait rien en fait.




> La France a rduit ses missions d'un modeste 17 % en 30 en rduisant sa production industriel de 25 % et en dlocalisant en Chine et en Pologne.


D'aprs Le Haut Conseil pour le Climat la France ne respecte pas l'accord de Paris. Mais les missions franaises de gaz  effet de serre ont tout de mme baiss de -0,9 % en 2019 (en comptant les missions importes) par rapport  2018 alors que lobjectif annuel est de -1,5 %.  partir de 2024 l'objectif sera de -3,2 % par an.




> Ainsi qu'en mettant en circulation des vhicules plus conomes, compens par le fait que les gens doivent rouler plus.


Pas vraiment beaucoup plus conome, en 30 ans, la consommation moyenne des voitures a peu baiss. Un Clio 2  essence, quipe dun moteur de 1 149 cc, mise sur le march en 1998, consommait en effet 6,2 litres aux 100 km en cycle mixte. Sa descendante vendue en 2018, et qui pse presque 100 kg de plus, du fait des quipements supplmentaires, consomme 5,9 litres aux 100. Le problme avec l'efficacit nergtique, plus on arrive  conomiser de l'nergie plus on en consomme. C'est pour cette raison que  l'efficacit nergtique n'a jamais russi  baisser nos missions de gaz  effet de serre.




> Tout ces efforts sont donc limits en plus de ne rien changer en ralit  "l'empreinte carbone" des franais, si tant est que cela ait un sens. Et si tant est que cet accord, non contractuel, ait un sens.


Je rappelle  toute fin utile que la crise climatique a le potentiel de provoquer plusieurs milliards de morts. Le GIEC avertit qu'un rchauffement climatique de plus de 3 C provoquerait  une instabilit alimentaire partout sur Terre (donc la guerre partout).  Au del de 4 C plus de trois milliards d'tres humains vivraient dans des zones plus chaudes que le Sarah. Il y aura bien entendu pleins d'autres mauvaises surprises et le GIEC ne pourra jamais tout prvoir. Donc oui baisser nos missions a un sens.




> Ajoutons que dans 15 ans, le solaire et l'olien cumuls reprsenteront un modeste 6% de la production nergique mondiale soit lgrement plus que le nuclaire pour chacun d'entre eux.


C'est pour cette raison que croire que le solaire et l'olien pourront un jour remplacer les nergies fossiles est juste une fable. La rduction de nos missions passe par une dcroissance conomique annuelle mondiale. Dcroissance conomique qui arrivera de toute faon.




> Mais ne nous inquitons pas pour tout cela car le covid n'a eu aucun impact perceptible sur la concentration en CO2 dans le monde, aussi  la fin du sicle nous seront aux alentour de 650ppm.


Ce n'est pas ce qu'avance Le Haut Conseil pour le Climat qui crit qu'en France, la crise de la COVID-19 a entran une baisse denviron 13 % des missions sur la priode janvier-mai 2020, par rapport  la mme priode en 2019. Les missions pourraient diminuer de environ 9 % sur lanne 2020 par rapport  2019.




> A moins que l'on invente une nouvelle source d'nergie abondante d'ici l, or comme tu le rappelles trs l'hydrogne n'est pas une nergie mais produite industriellement (avec un rendement de 30%  peine)


L'nergie ne s'invente pas, nous pouvons juste extraire l'nergie de notre environnement o elle se trouve dj. Mme si nous dcouvrions une nouvelle source d'nergie, le temps de dploiement de cette nouvelle nergie serait trop long pour que cela ait un impact sur notre objectif de diviser par trois nos missions en trente ans.

----------


## ddoumeche

Pour commencer & si je puis me permettre, les rponses en un seul bloc sont plus lisibles que des phrases coupes et sorties de leur contexte, qui en deviennent sans queue ni tte pour les deux lecteurs.

Comme tu le dis si bien, on ne sait pas si le rchauffement par rapport  1850 sera de 2c ou de 4c, ou sera mille fois pire, ou un million de fois : :8-): :. On est dans l'incertitude, avec une temprature moyenne en 1850 estime au pifomtre (il n'y avait aucune station mto dans l'hmisphre sud  l'poque), tout comme celles de 2100 avec une marge d'erreur encore plus grande.
Peut-tre mme aurons-nous un petit 2.5c comme la tendance centenaire observe depuis 1800, nous verrons bien dans 30 ans.

Aussi quand on ne sait rien, le principe de prcaution suggre de ne pas cder  la panique, d'autant qu'il n'y a pas lieu de paniquer nous dit Michael Shellenberger.

On notera galement que le rchauffement climatique et la hausse naturelle et non naturelle du taux de dioxyde carbonique atmosphrique ont surtout contribu  l'augmentation des rendement agricoles depuis 50 ans et  une explosion de la population humaine.
Certes il y a des scheresses mais ce n'est pas nouveau bien au contraire. Et si la Provence ou la Californie deviennent trop chaudes  cause de l'urbanisation  outrance, les emmerdeurs iront s'installer ailleurs et les autochtones planteront des arbres. Somme toute, ce que l'homme a toujours fait depuis qu'il a deux pieds et deux bras.

Admettons que les chiffres de la brochure dite par ton Haut Conseil (encore un Haut Conseil du Bidule) soient exacts, ils indiquent que ces objectifs de 3%/an sont inatteignables, car 17% en 30 ans font 50% en 1 sicle, si tant est que l'on puisse tenir la tendance. Donc intenables  moins de paupriser le pays de force et borgner mille fois ou un million de fois plus de gilet jaunes comme le faisait monsieur Ceaucescu, prcurseur de l'cologie contemporaine.
Et ce dans un des pays qui met le moins de CO2 dans le monde. O est la vertu la dedans ? je me pose la question.

De mme, ton Haut Conseil dit que les missions de GES ont baiss de 9%, fort bien mais il ne parle que des missions humaines, ce qui ne se voit mme pas dans les missions mondiales ou et taux de CO2 qui reste  0.04%. 

Or c'est l l'important, il n'y aura aucune dcroissance mondiale, les PVD vont continuer  se dvelopper et le green business va simplement prendre une petite part du gteau dans les pays riches car c'est une nergie de riche, qui brasse du vent. On mettra simplement quelques oliennes en plus et en consquence beaucoup de centrales thermiques : 4 centrales  charbon rouvertes rcemment en France car 40% des racteurs sont  l'arrt, comme quoi on peut trs bien sortir du nuclaire.

Tout comme le fait la mondialisation en dlocalisant en Chine, et l'innovation technique avec l'internet des gadgets. Si on passe demain  la voitures lectrique c'est  dire  un parc  5% Telsa et Nissan leaf en 2030 en tant optimiste, les missions de GES seront identiques.
Et dommage pour la clio consomme autant, alors qu'en prenant une citron ou une Nissan rcente, tu aurais t surpris. Certes ce n'est pas le mme prix, peut-tre que le gouvernement devrait inciter les franais  acheter des voitures conomiques neuves.

Tu en conclus par ce paragraphe tonnant :




> L'nergie ne s'invente pas, nous pouvons juste extraire l'nergie de notre environnement o elle se trouve dj. Mme si nous dcouvrions une nouvelle source d'nergie, le temps de dploiement de cette nouvelle nergie serait trop long pour que cela ait un impact sur notre objectif de diviser par trois nos missions en trente ans.


L c'est admettre qu'on ne divisera pas nos missions par trois. Et ce n'est pas une question de raisonnement mais de ralit des principes physiques et conomiques.
En fait, tu me fais penser au dernier documentaire de Michael Moore ralisant douloureusement (?) que ses doux rves d'nergies verte et progressiste ne sont pas plus verts qu'un bon baril de ptrole brut.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L c'est admettre qu'on ne divisera pas nos missions par trois. Et ce n'est pas une question de raisonnement mais de ralit des principes physiques et conomiques.


Si le niveau de vie des peuples des pays riches s'effondre brutalement, les missions de gaz  effet de serre d'origine humaine chuteraient peut-tre assez.
Mais effectivement il est impossible d'tre si nombreux avec un niveau de vie aussi lev et de diminuer les missions de gaz  effet de serre en parallle.
Passer du Diesel  l'lectrique a ne va pas arranger l'tat de la plante. Mais il faut bien trouver une alternative au diesel puisque le ptrole se rarfie et il finira par couter cher. (on si dirige probablement vers de la fusion nuclaire et de l'hydrogne)




> dernier documentaire de Michael Moore


Le documentaire est ralis par Jeff Gibbs, mais effectivement a passe par la socit de production de Michael Moore.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si un jour les centrales  fusion deviennent une ralit, on pourra produire de l'hydrogne en masse.


Faudrait dj russir  tenir un plasma d'hydrogne plus de 2 minutes, puis sortir un rendement d'nergie de plus de 1 (nergie produite par rapport  l'nergie utilise pour chauffer le plasma). C'est pas demain la veille. Je ne suis mme pas certain qu'on le verra de notre vivant...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne suis mme pas certain qu'on le verra de notre vivant...


On ne sait jamais.
Il y a plusieurs projet en cours dans le monde actuellement. Peut-tre qu'une quipe va y arriver.

Ce serait chouette :
Le Royaume-Uni relance la course  la fusion nuclaire avec un nouveau racteur



> *Contrairement  la fission, la fusion atomique ne provoque pas de dchet radioactif, est plus puissante et moins gourmande en matriaux rares.* Alors que la fission utilise des matriaux rares comme luranium et le plutonium, la fusion nuclaire a besoin datomes dhydrogne, le plus prsent dans lunivers.
> (...)
> Bien que cette nouvelle installation soit prometteuse, les technologies actuelles ne permettent pas de produire de lnergie  partir de fusion nuclaire  un rythme industriel. La grande quantit de chaleur requise pour crer le phnomne de fusion ainsi que la stabilit du plasma demeurent des obstacles. *Le gouvernement britannique prvoit cependant que cette production d'nergie soit oprationnelle  partir de 2040.*
> 
> Le Culham Center for Fusion Energy participe galement au projet international ITER, dont le sige est situ  Cadarache (Bouches-du-Rhne) en France. ITER a pour but de construire le plus grand tokamak au monde  dont lassemblage a dbut le 28 juillet -, en associant 35 pays et de nombreux industriels franais. Et d'atteindre la pleine puissance en 2035...


On verra o ils en seront dans 20 ans.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si le niveau de vie des peuples des pays riches s'effondre brutalement, les missions de gaz  effet de serre d'origine humaine chuteraient peut-tre assez.
> 
> Mais effectivement il est impossible d'tre si nombreux avec un niveau de vie aussi lev et de diminuer les missions de gaz  effet de serre en parallle.


Voila. Mais le niveau de vie des occidentaux ne peut chuter qu'aprs une guerre thermonuclaire limite, une invasion d'extraterrestre ou de criquets, un embargo ptrolier durable par l'Opec+la Russie, une vrai pandmie mondiale, ou l'arrive au pouvoir d'Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. Certes on ne peut rien prvoir car l'Histoire est une grosse vache retorse qui nous la met souvent  l'envers, demandez aux Romanovs.

Mais il n'y aura pas de dcroissance conomique, autre nom pour la rcession, car cela veut dire beaucoup de troubles, de chmeurs qui vont rendre l'me prcocement et de mcontents. Et surtout pas de dcroissance de 80 ans





> puisque le ptrole se rarfie et il finira par couter cher. (on si dirige probablement vers de la fusion nuclaire et de l'hydrogne)


La ptrole ne disparatra pas de notre vivant et s'il venait  manquer, on le fabriquera industriellement  partir du charbon comme dans les usines allemandes de la guerre. Le ptrole synthtique fournissait mme 90% des besoins de la Luftwaffe.  Ici, les restes de l'usine de Politz en Pologne rase par les allis en 1945 par un raid de 250 bombardiers. On ne rigolait pas avec les missions de gaz  effet de serre  l'poque.



L'Afrique du Sud a utilis ce procd, la Chine le fait, l'US Air Force le fait. Car c'est infiniment moins onreux que de convertir tout un parc automobile en lectrique.

Non, le seuls problmes cologique fondamentaux sont la sauvegarde des espces animales, la lutte contre la pollution agricole qui se dverse en mer, la mise aux norme des centrales  charbon ou le remplacement par des centrales  gaz




> Faudrait dj russir  tenir un plasma d'hydrogne plus de 2 minutes, puis sortir un rendement d'nergie de plus de 1 (nergie produite par rapport  l'nergie utilise pour chauffer le plasma). C'est pas demain la veille. Je ne suis mme pas certain qu'on le verra de notre vivant...


ITER n'a pas d'changeur de chaleur, et va coter 20 milliards au lieu des 4 estims, tout cela pour une exprience de 2 minutes. Si l'exprience marche, l'nergie sera dans ce plasma et personne ne sait la rcuprer. Et si d'aventure on savait, on envisagerait peut-tre un jour de produire industriellement de llectricit a partir de deutrium et de tritium, un isotope trs rare de masse 3 de l'hydrogne (seulement 40kg sur terre) mais que l'on peut fabriquer.

Or les 20kg de tritium ncessaires pour faire fonctionner un racteur de 1000MW pendant un an reprsentent une radioactivit de 7.4x1010 7.4x1018 becquerels, soit 1 milliard de fois la radioactivit naturelle. On est dans le mme ordre de grandeur que les REP classiques, et le tritium comme l'hydrogne s'insinuant partout, on devra reconstruire rgulirement l'enceinte. D'o un volume de dchets  longue vie tout aussi important.

Aussi on comprend pourquoi les amricains se sont retirs du projet il y a 10 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais le niveau de vie des occidentaux ne peut chuter qu'aprs


Le confinement pourrait suffire  provoquer la chute de l'conomie mondiale. Le systme est fragile, il suffit qu'une grosse banque fasse faillite et elle pourrait entrainer le monde dans sa chute.
Il va bientt il y avoir beaucoup de faillites, plein de gens vont se retrouver sans travail.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le confinement pourrait suffire  provoquer la chute de l'conomie mondiale. Le systme est fragile, il suffit qu'une grosse banque fasse faillite et elle pourrait entrainer le monde dans sa chute.
> Il va bientt il y avoir beaucoup de faillites, plein de gens vont se retrouver sans travail.


Et si crash conomique il y a et il y aura, forcment, l'activit repartira d'ici quelques temps comme elle est toujours repartie.



Et ca c'est du rel, n'a rien  voir avec une scheresse mondiale faisant mourir 90% de l'humanit. Pour rappel, seules 10% des terres mergs sont utiliss pour l'agriculture, dont la moiti sert pour nourrir les btes, et 10 autres pourcent pour faire patre le btail. 
L o le scnario propos par cet institut parisien o officiant Seagull tait vraiment vicieux, c'est qu'il se basait sur le prcdent historique du dustbowl de 1930 et donc appuyait sur les squelles psychologiques. 
Dailleurs 8 millions d'amricains ont disparus des statistiques  l'poque, donc quand on nous dit que nous les moments les plus chauds de l'histoire, beaucoup rigolent.

Donc justement rapatrions les industries de Chine pour fournir du travail  ces gens au chomedu. Mais bon, vous tes tellement fatalistes que cela en est une maladie mentale, la neurasthnie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si crash conomique il y a et il y aura, forcment, l'activit repartira d'ici quelques temps comme elle est toujours repartie.


Il faut survivre entre le krach et la reprise et ce ne sera pas forcment simple.




> Donc justement rapatrions les industries de Chine pour fournir du travail  ces gens au chomedu.


Si seulement !
Vous tes un peu trop utopiste.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il faut survivre entre le krach et la reprise et ce ne sera pas forcment simple.
> 
> Vous tes un peu trop utopiste


La seule certitude dans la vie est qu'on n'en sort pas vivant, ce dont on prend conscience  7 ou 8 ans et cela cr des angoisses.

Inscrits-toi dans un parti politique, mme s'ils sont tous nuls. La soupe est bonne, tu survivras sur le gras de la bte comme les 400,000 lus du royaume. As-tu vu comme ces bourgeois minables lchaient tous Macron et sa Bonbonne, les rastignacs des temps modernes. C'tait curant.

Sinon cre un parti, le _Mouvement des Fatalistes Verts d'Allah_ ou ce que tu voudras, histoire de marier la mosque et l'cologie, comme le maire de Lyon. Fait des vidos, dtournes de l'argent, fait du harclement sexuel ce qui est  la mode mme  l'Unef. 
Qu'importe le projet d'ailleurs, vu que tu es juste un contrarien.

La diffrence est que moi je suis rationaliste, et que j'adore l'histoire. Et l'histoire ne se souvient que de ceux qui tentent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et l'histoire ne se souvient que de ceux qui tentent.


Dans l'histoire il y a eu des guerres, des pidmies, des famines, etc.
Si c'est arriv dans le pass, a peut arriver  nouveau.
Certes l'humanit ne va pas disparaitre  cause de la crise, mais a ne va pas tre agrable non plus. Il y a trop de chose qui peuvent mal se passer pour que tout se passe bien, il suffit d'un problme et le systme peut s'effondrer.




> Inscrits-toi dans un parti politique


La rvolution n'arrivera pas par les urnes, jamais un parti intressant aura le soutien des mdias, le financement ncessaire pour payer les instituts de sondages et organiser une grosse campagne.
En France le parti qui gagne l'lection c'est gnralement celui qui dpense le plus.

----------


## el_slapper

Puisque tu dtestes a, je vais saucissonner ton intervention. Oui, mon mtier est de faire chier les autres. C'est toujours un plaisir. Ne me remercie pas.




> Et si crash conomique il y a et il y aura, forcment, l'activit repartira d'ici quelques temps comme elle est toujours repartie.


Sauf effondrement final. Tu regardes l'histoires des socits, la plupart du temps, a se relve...et parfois non. Certains socits se sont croules pour ne jamais se relever. Les Mayas, les Norvgiens du Groenland (un vch prospre de 1000  1400, puis ils sont tous morts en un seul hiver - on ne sait mme pas quelle anne exactement; Leurs rivaux et voisins Inuits ont souffert aussi, mais quelques uns ont su survivre jusqu' l'arrive de Danois au 17me sicle,  qui ils ont prt allgeance en change de quelques bouts de pain). Tu ne sais jamais si tu vas te relever. C'est le plus probable, hein, mais entre probable et certain, il y a une nuance que certains on pris dans la gueule.




> Et ca c'est du rel, n'a rien  voir avec une scheresse mondiale faisant mourir 90% de l'humanit. Pour rappel, seules 10% des terres mergs sont utiliss pour l'agriculture, dont la moiti sert pour nourrir les btes, et 10 autres pourcent pour faire patre le btail.


Ben oui, mais c'est pas comme si les 80% restants taient utilisables, hein. On ne sait valoriser ni le Sahara ni la Toundra.




> Dailleurs 8 millions d'amricains ont disparus des statistiques  l'poque, donc quand on nous dit que nous les moments les plus chauds de l'histoire, beaucoup rigolent.


Ou, si on reste strictement sur les pidmies, 1347-1350, 35% de morts partout en Europe, sauf l ou ils ont confin  la dure (Milan et Pologne, abattaient toute personne approchant de leurs frontires  coup d'arbaltes), ou les pertes se sont limites  15% de la population. Une paille. Sur ce point l, je te suis totalement. Il y a eu plus tard d'autres pidmies terribles, locales ou gnrales. 1918-1920 a vu une gripette faire quelques dgts aussi (entre 50 et 100 millions de morts, une paille)




> Donc justement rapatrions les industries de Chine pour fournir du travail  ces gens au chomedu. Mais bon, vous tes tellement fatalistes que cela en est une maladie mentale, la neurasthnie.


C'est compliqu.

C'est compliqu parce-que les conomies d'chelle, a marche. Le Brsil a impos que les produits Apple vendus au Brsil soient produits sur place. Rsultat? Les produits Apple cotent deux fois plus cher au Brsil que partout ailleurs, et la contrebande est gigantesque. C'est compliqu aussi parce-que le savoir-faire est souvent perdu.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ITER n'a pas d'changeur de chaleur, et va coter 20 milliards au lieu des 4 estims, tout cela pour une exprience de 2 minutes.


Ha non, le but d'ITER, c'est de russir  produire un plama stable avec un rendement de 1. Que le plasma s'auto entretienne, quoi. Le plasma de 2 minutes, a a t atteint il y a 1 ou 2 mois par un labo chinois.




> Or les 20kg de tritium ncessaires pour faire fonctionner un racteur de 1000MW pendant un an reprsentent une radioactivit de 7.4x1010 becquerels, soit 1 milliard de fois la radioactivit naturelle. On est dans le mme ordre de grandeur que les REP classiques, et le tritium comme l'hydrogne s'insinuant partout, on devra reconstruire rgulirement l'enceinte. D'o un volume de dchets  longue vie tout aussi important.


Sinon, on met un revtement en lithium dans le tokamak, et les neutrons perdus en font du tritium qui permettrait d'autoalimenter le plasma en tritium. Mais l encore, il ne s'agit que de projections, vu qu'on n'est pas capable de tenir la raction plus d'une poigne de minutes.

Alors un racteur  fusion qui nous fournit de l'lectricit, c'est pas demain la veille. Si on en est capables, au passage...

----------


## FatAgnus

> Comme tu le dis si bien, on ne sait pas si le rchauffement par rapport  1850 sera de 2c ou de 4c, ou sera mille fois pire, ou un million de fois ::. On est dans l'incertitude, avec une temprature moyenne en 1850 estime au pifomtre (il n'y avait aucune station mto dans l'hmisphre sud  l'poque), tout comme celles de 2100 avec une marge d'erreur encore plus grande.


Des simulations du GIEC proposent dj certains scnarios pas trs optimistes, mais le GIEC ne peut malheureusement pas tout prvoir. Il existe une marge d'erreur c'est certain, mais aussi une incertitude sur les missions de CO2 futures. Pour te donner une ide, 5 C c'est la mme chose transition glacire interglaciaire quand la France est pass d'un paysage qui ressemblait au Nord de la Sibrie il y a vingt mille ans  l'tat qu'on lui connaissait prindustriel et presque encore maintenant le climat ne s'est rchauff que de cinq degr sur la plante. Donc cinq degrs en un sicle c'est un rchauffement cent fois plus rapide que celui qui a vu l'ocan remonter de 120 mtres il y a dix mille ans.  Ce qui est certain c'est qu'un rchauffement de cette nature  va provoquer  des chocs extrmement brutaux qui dynamiteront partout les socits stables et prospres. a sera partout la guerre et la dictature, car les socits humaines ni rsisteront pas.




> Peut-tre mme aurons-nous un petit 2.5c comme la tendance centenaire observe depuis 1800, nous verrons bien dans 30 ans.


Linertie du rchauffement climatique est-elle, que lorsqu'on appuie sur la pdale de frein, on voit les effets dans vingt ans. Donc mme si on arrtait nos missions de gaz  effet de serre demain, nous verrions les premiers rsultats en 2040. Attendre de voir dans trente ans, cela a un nom cela s'appelle le suicide.




> Aussi quand on ne sait rien, le principe de prcaution suggre de ne pas cder  la panique, d'autant qu'il n'y a pas lieu de paniquer nous dit Michael Shellenberger.


Michael Shellenberger n'est pas un scientifique et a bientt cinquante ans, donc oui  son ge il n'y a pas  paniquer. Le combat contre la crise climatique est un combat pour les gnrations futures.  l'oppos de Michael Shellenberger  des scientifiques du GIEC conseillent de rduire nos missions de gaz  effet de serre drastiquement. D'autres personnes comme Jean-Marc Jancovici pense que pour atteindre cet objectif nous devions entrer en conomie de guerre.




> On notera galement que le rchauffement climatique et la hausse naturelle et non naturelle du taux de dioxyde carbonique atmosphrique ont surtout contribu  l'augmentation des rendemen agricoles depuis 50 ans et  une explosion de la population humaine.


Effectivement, l'agriculture c'est 20 % avec deux facteurs dterminent : le nombre de personnes sur terre et la fraction de viande dans la ration alimentaire. Ensuite on doit avoir 28 % qui vient de la production lectrique  base d'nergies fossilse (charbon, gaz et fuel). 6  7 % viennent des cimenteries, 10 % vienne du reste de l'industrie, 5 ou 6 % des chaudires de btiment, et les transports reprsentent  14 % des missions. Il existe l'quation de Kaya qui relie les missions anthropiques de dioxyde de carbone. Effectivement  diviser la population par trois serait assez efficace, mais d'aprs les prvisions nous passeront de 7,7 milliards actuellement  9,7 milliards en 2050. Donc il va falloir trouver autre chose...




> Certes il y a des scheresses mais ce n'est pas nouveau bien au contraire. Et si la Provence ou la Californie deviennent trop chaudes  cause de l'urbanisation  outrance, les emmerdeurs iront s'installer ailleurs et les autochtones planteront des arbres. Somme toute, ce que l'homme a toujours fait depuis qu'il a deux pieds et deux bras.


Ce n'est pas nouveau, mais le rchauffement climatique aggrave les scheresses et les risques d'incendie. 





> Admettons que les chiffres de la brochure dite par ton Haut Conseil (encore un Haut Conseil du Bidule) soient exacts, ils indiquent que ces objectifs de 3%/an sont inatteignables, car 17% en 30 ans font 50% en 1 sicle, si tant est que l'on puisse tenir la tendance. Donc intenables  moins de paupriser le pays de force et borgner mille fois ou un million de fois plus de gilet jaunes comme le faisait monsieur Ceaucescu, prcurseur de l'cologie contemporaine.
> Et ce dans un des pays qui met le moins de CO2 dans le monde. O est la vertu la dedans ? je me pose la question.


Ne pas admettre les chiffres du  Haut Conseil pour le Climat, c'est rfuter le consensus scientifique sur le rchauffement climatique. L'objectif est de ne pas trop dstabiliser le climat pour les gnrations futures, donc entrer en dcroissance. Effectivement nous avons un choix entre un rchauffement  plus de 3 % qui a le potentiel de tuer des milliards de personnes ou une dcroissance choisie et aller vers une conomie plus sobre. Mais de toute manire la dcroissance arrivera de toute manire, avec la fin des nergies fossiles.




> L c'est admettre qu'on ne divisera pas nos missions par trois. Et ce n'est pas une question de raisonnement mais de ralit des principes physiques et conomiques.
> En fait, tu me fais penser au dernier documentaire de Michael Moore ralisant douloureusement (?) que ses doux rves d'nergies verte et progressiste ne sont pas plus verts qu'un bon baril de ptrole brut.


Je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas compter sur une nouvelle source d'nergie comme la fusion ou mme les centrales de 4e gnration pour diviser nos missions de gaz  de serre. Seule la dcroissance peut y arriver. Si tu m'avais bien lu, l'nergie  verte  n'exite pas pour moi, toute nergie pollue. Et le ptrole est certainement la meilleure nergie qui soit, si on avait pas de problme avec le climat et de problme de d'apprivsionnement. Car le pic du ptrole conventionnel a eu lieu en 2008 et le pic tout prtrole aura lieu dans les annes 2020. Le ptrole tant le sang de l'conomie, moins de ptrole veut dire dcroissance. Donc nous aurons de toute manire une dcroissance, mais pas assez rapide pour baisser nos missions de gaz  effet de serre assez vite.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ha non, le but d'ITER, c'est de russir  produire un plama stable avec un rendement de 1. Que le plasma s'auto entretienne, quoi. Le plasma de 2 minutes, a a t atteint il y a 1 ou 2 mois par un labo chinois


Si je dirigeais le projet Iter et qu'en plus j'tais japonais, je l'aurais vraiment trop mauvaise.




> Puisque tu dtestes a, je vais saucissonner ton intervention. Oui, mon mtier est de faire chier les autres. C'est toujours un plaisir. Ne me remercie pas.


Tu dois tre beta testeur dans une banque, ou alors fonctionnaire au ministre de la Solidarit Citoyenne de l'Egalit. Donc ne crois pas pour autant que je vais te dire merci.

La disparation des mayas suite  une possible scheresse de 80 ans, le dcs de ces norvgiens et la terrible retraite de russie par la Grande Arme, sont-elle due aux SUv ou aux moulins  vent de Hollande ? Ont-t'elles entran une disparition de la civilisation dAmrique du sud, ou de la civilisation europenne ? non.
Et historiquement, les civilisations sont plutot dtruites par des barbares comme dans le cas des carthaginois par les romains, puis des romains par les germains, les mongols, les espagnols, rarement par des changements climatiques. Mme si cela arrive, ce n'est pas une nouveaut historique.

Aujourd'hui des socits s'effondrent, comme l'Irak sous le coup d'une nouvelle invasion barbare, ou la Californie  cause des EnR ne pouvant mme pas alimenter la clim. L c'est le progrs, un scnario original de catastrophe et l'exode du paradis.



spoiler alert : A la fin des fins, les nations et civilisations naissent et meurent car elles sont mortelles. Alors que pour Arnold Toynbee, le grand historien des civilisations, elle meurent surtout par suicide. Aujourd'hui on le fait passer pour un vieux con, mais pourtant l'URSS s'est bien suicide. Et les tats-unis en prennent le chemin avec l'lection d'un vieillard snile "au nom de la science" alors que le parti dmocrate est le camp le plus obscurantiste qui soit.

Tu t'inquites pour le Sahara mais quelqu'un a-t'il prtend qu'il s'avance vers le sud jusqu'aux cotes de l'Afrique noire ? je lui demanderais des preuves mais j'entends dire cela depuis 40 ans.
Et la majorit du territoire russe est constitu non pas de Toundra mais de Taga, o poussent des arbres. Or la Russie a mis un gros coup de knout de collier et est devenu un des premiers exportateur agricole mondial, pas mal pour un pays qui importait son bl des USA sous les soviets. Un sujet brlant dans les annes 70-80, quand on prtendait que la terre allait entrer dans une nouvelle re glaciaire.



Non seulement il reste des rserves de surface agricole, mais 20% de la production mondiale finirait  la poubelle selon la FAO. Alors s'inquiter d'une ventuelle famine hypermondiale tout en surproduisant d'un cot et laissant des millions de gens souffrir de malnutrition de l'autre. Votre histoire me semble sortie de l'imagination d'un malade. En plus d'tre immorale, mais le malthusianisme est de nature immorale.

Tu voques la peste noire qui reste une pidmie exceptionnelle, mais il faut noter que la socit mdivale n'a t dtruite ni par la peste ni par la guerre de cent ans. La socit a redondit, comme aprs la 1re et la 2me guerre mondiale, la grippe espagnole, qui taient quand mme des gros chocs. Et si les pidmies te font peur, tu devrais militer pour faire embastiller monsieur Vran qui nous soigne si mal et ce afin de mieux nous prparer pour la prochaine pidmie de peste, contre laquelle le confinement se sert  rien pas plus qu'il ne sert aujourd'hui.





> C'est compliqu parce-que les conomies d'chelle, a marche. Le Brsil a impos que les produits Apple vendus au Brsil soient produits sur place. Rsultat? Les produits Apple cotent deux fois plus cher au Brsil que partout ailleurs, et la contrebande est gigantesque. C'est compliqu aussi parce-que le savoir-faire est souvent perdu.


Apple est un produit de riche pour une clientle captive, jamais je ne mettrais le doigt la dedans.

Vous vous faites des nuds au cerveau pour des problmes inexistants comme avant vous vous faisiez des nuds au cerveau en lisant de Sartre ou Robert A. Heinlein, voila bien un luxe de pays riche. Est-ce que je m'angoisse pour une ventuelle astrode envoy sur terre par les martiens jaloux des sacs  main Vuitton ou une onde de rayon de gamma venue de l'espace qui va rayer toute vie sur terre ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Des simulations du GIEC proposent dj certains scnarios pas trs optimistes, mais le GIEC ne peut malheureusement pas tout prvoir.
> Il existe une marge d'erreur c'est certain, mais aussi une incertitude sur les missions de CO2 futures. Pour te donner une ide, 5 C c'est la mme chose transition glacire interglaciaire quand la France est pass d'un paysage qui ressemblait au Nord de la Sibrie il y a vingt mille ans  l'tat qu'on lui connaissait prindustriel et presque encore maintenant le climat ne s'est rchauff que de cinq degr sur la plante. Donc cinq degrs en un sicle c'est un rchauffement cent fois plus rapide que celui qui a vu l'ocan remonter de 120 mtres il y a dix mille ans.  Ce qui est certain c'est qu'un rchauffement de cette nature  va provoquer  des chocs extrmement brutaux qui dynamiteront partout les socits stables et prospres.


Et pourquoi pas 500c en plus si tu prtend que cela pourrait tre un million de fois pire  ? mais qu'au final tu n'en sais rien. Les diffrents instituts ne sont d'accord entre eux sur la temprature mondiale actuelle ( 0.2c prt) et il existe une marge d'erreur de 30.5C entre les prvisions de leurs super algorithmes pour 2100, quelque soit le scnario envisag, chacun ayant le son propre modle. De 3c comme il y a 30 ans. On est bien dans l'astrologie ou un n-ime _Big Failure du Big Data_



Tu remarqueras qu'ils taient tous  +2c pour dans 30 ans, ce qui est dj hors des clous

Il y a 15000 ans,  la monte des eaux tait de 30mm/an puis est passe  18mm/an il y a 12000 ans, 20 fois plus rapidement qu'aujourd'hui  0.74mm/an. Il n'y a aucune acclration observe depuis 30 ans, 
Donc tu nous parles d'un scnario de noyade hypermondiale que mme le scnario le plus pessimiste et le moins vraisemblable du Giec (RCP 8.5) ne reprend pas, juste pour jouer  se faire peur. RCP 8.5 prvoit +30cm d'ici 30 ans, et +60cm en 2100.
Or +30cm d'ici 2050 est aussi hors des clous, et je me me permet de rappeler que les grandes mares atteignent un coefficient de 104, soit +1 mtre en une journe.




> Linertie du rchauffement climatique est-elle, que lorsqu'on appuie sur la pdale de frein, on voit les effets dans vingt ans. Donc mme si on arrtait nos missions de gaz  effet de serre demain, nous verrions les premiers rsultats en 2040. Attendre de voir dans trente ans, cela a un nom cela s'appelle le suicide.


L'inertie du rchauffement climatique, avec un taux de CO2 qui varie dans l'anne et des rayons infrarouges nous provenant de l'espace  300 000km/s  ::roll:: 

Et bien pourquoi ne pas vous vous immolez-vous par le feu comme ces moines boudhistes pendant la guerre du Vietnam qui protestaient contre les bombardements amricains ? C'tait des hommes qui en avaient, rien  voir avec les mous du genoux actuel. 




> Michael Shellenberger n'est pas un scientifique et a bientt cinquante ans, donc oui  son ge il n'y a pas  paniquer (...) 
>  l'oppos de Michael Shellenberger, des scientifiques du GIEC conseillent de rduire nos missions de gaz  effet de serre drastiquement. D'autres personnes comme Jean-Marc Jancovici pense que pour atteindre cet objectif nous devions entrer en conomie de guerre.


J'aimerais voir la tte de ses scientifiques, moi j'en connais des scientifiques menaant le Giec de procs s'ils continuent  citer leur travaux de manire mensongre.

Ton JMJ a 58 ans.
Son cas a longtemps t voqu aussi, un ingnieur tlcom sans aucune comptence en climatologie, gologie, physique, cologie ou mme industrie ptrolire, et dont le seul fait d'arme est d'avoir pondu un rapport  l'Ademe.
Aujourd'hui il fait le showman sur youtube avec un agenda qui le classe d'office dans la catgorie des lobbyistes, et il ne s'en cache pas. Il a le bon mot, du charisme, c'est le Gad Elmaleh de l'uranium 235, mais son argumentaire est truff de contrevrits.

Mais Michael Shellenberger, et Michael Moore, et Michael Mann qui ressort de sa tombe toute honte bue .... il se pourrait qu'on assiste bientt  un gigantesque rglement de comptes.




> a sera partout la guerre et la dictature, car les socits humaines ni rsisteront pas
> (...)
> Le combat contre la crise climatique est un combat pour les gnrations futures.
> (...)
> Le rchauffement climatique aggrave les scheresses et les risques d'incendie.


Discours sectaire de l'apocalypse mle de superstitions de bonne femme.




> Effectivement, l'agriculture c'est 20 % avec deux facteurs dterminent : le nombre de personnes sur terre et la fraction de viande dans la ration alimentaire. Ensuite on doit avoir 28 % qui vient de la production lectrique  base d'nergies fossilse (charbon, gaz et fuel). 6  7 % viennent des cimenteries, 10 % vienne du reste de l'industrie, 5 ou 6 % des chaudires de btiment, et les transports reprsentent  14 % des missions. Il existe l'quation de Kaya qui relie les missions anthropiques de dioxyde de carbone. Effectivement  diviser la population par trois serait assez efficace, mais d'aprs les prvisions nous passeront de 7,7 milliards actuellement  9,7 milliards en 2050. Donc il va falloir trouver autre chose...


Aprs avoir parl de guerre, on planifie le gnocide un grand classique. Cela m'voque le choix final  la confrence de Wannsee, quand il fut dcid de sauver les rcoltes en se dbarrassant de tout ce qui n'tait pas qui n'tait pas blond aux yeux bleus avec des couettes. 

Non, on ne fera rien, les colonazis feront des coups de force ridicules et le taux de gaz carbonique montera quand mme  650ppm et personne n'en mourra.




> Ne pas admettre les chiffres du  Haut Conseil pour le Climat, c'est rfuter le consensus scientifique sur le rchauffement climatique. L'objectif est de ne pas trop dstabiliser le climat pour les gnrations futures, donc entrer en dcroissance. Effectivement nous avons un choix entre un rchauffement  plus de 3 % qui a le potentiel de tuer des milliards de personnes ou une dcroissance choisie et aller vers une conomie plus sobre. Mais de toute manire la dcroissance arrivera de toute manire, avec la fin des nergies fossiles.


On en revient  la vrit rvle de l'glise catholique du XIVme sicle quand Galil devait abjurer la thorie hliocentrique, ou celle des 100 scientifiques allemands signant une tribune comme Einstein et sa thorie relativiste. Le consensus, c'est Ptain.

Mais personne n'est mort du rchauffement climatique, bien au contraire. L'humanit a-t'elle dcroissant  la fin de l'huile de baleine ? 




> Je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas compter sur une nouvelle source d'nergie comme la fusion ou mme les centrales de 4e gnration pour diviser nos missions de gaz  de serre. Seule la dcroissance peut y arriver. Si tu m'avais bien lu, l'nergie  verte  n'exite pas pour moi, toute nergie pollue. Et le ptrole est certainement la meilleure nergie qui soit, si on avait pas de problme avec le climat et de problme de d'apprivsionnement. Car le pic du ptrole conventionnel a eu lieu en 2008 et le pic tout prtrole aura lieu dans les annes 2020. Le ptrole tant le sang de l'conomie, moins de ptrole veut dire dcroissance. Donc nous aurons de toute manire une dcroissance, mais pas assez rapide pour baisser nos missions de gaz  effet de serre assez vite.


Et donc si le pic de ptrole conventionnel a eu lieu dans les annes 2008, alors pourquoi tout le monde s'en fout, et pourquoi le court du brent est-il tomb  35$ le baril quand les russes et saoudiens ont littralement inond le march de ptrole  bon march ? encore une contrevrit de JMJ.

 Il n'y aura jamais de dcroissance sauf dans les pays ayant dcids de se suicider comme la France o les gens ont perdu le sens des ralits et laissent leur conomie pricliter pour faire vivre une caste de fonctionnaires et de lobbyistes se comportant comme un cancer mtastatique.

----------


## Invit

Non JMJ dit que le prix ne veut rien dire, tu trouveras un article sur ce sujet sur son site.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Et pourquoi pas 500c en plus si tu prtend que cela pourrait tre un million de fois pire  ?


Aucune prvision du GIEC ne donne des estimations  500 c et plus. Je dis juste que l'exprience tant indite, le GIEC ne pas pas tout prvoir  donc est-ce qu'un rchauffement de 4 C est dix fois pire ou mille fois pire qu'un rchauffement  4 C ? Si ta temprature corporelle monte  39 C tu es malade trois jours, si ta temprature corporelle monte   41 C, ce n'est pas deux fois pire, tu es mort.




> mais qu'au final tu n'en sais rien. Les diffrents instituts ne sont d'accord entre eux sur la temprature mondiale actuelle ( 0.2c prt) et il existe une marge d'erreur de 30.5C entre les prvisions de leurs super algorithmes pour 2100, quelque soit le scnario envisag, chacun ayant le son propre modle. De 3c comme il y a 30 ans. On est bien dans l'astrologie ou un n-ime _Big Failure du Big Data_


Il existe un consensus scientifique sur le changement climatique et un _Groupe dExperts Intergouvernemental sur lvolution du Climat_, le GIEC  qui examine et synthtise ce qui sest publi dans la littrature scientifique sur la question de linfluence de lhomme sur le climat. Tout ce qui fait lobjet dun consensus dans les rapports du GIEC peut tre tenu pour une certitude. Le GIEC donne des estimations prcises avec diffrents scnarios, qui est disponible sous une forme rsume dans le document  Rsum  lintention des dcideurs . Comparer les travaux du GIEC  de l'astrologie est juste de l'intox.




> Tu remarqueras qu'ils taient tous  +2c pour dans 30 ans, ce qui est dj hors des clous


Donner des documents sans aucune rfrence n'a malheureusement aucune valeur.




> Donc tu nous parles d'un scnario de noyade hypermondiale que mme le scnario le plus pessimiste et le moins vraisemblable du Giec (RCP 8.5) ne reprend pas, juste pour jouer  se faire peur. RCP 8.5 prvoit +30cm d'ici 30 ans, et +60cm en 2100.
> Or +30cm d'ici 2050 est aussi hors des clous, et je me me permet de rappeler que les grandes mares atteignent un coefficient de 104, soit +1 mtre en une journe.


Limiter le  changement climatique  la mont des eaux dmontre une mconnaissance totale du sujet.  Le changement climatique c'est aussi :
la baisse du rendement des cultures (au del de 3 C instabilit alimentaire partout sur terre) ;dans plusieurs rgions du monde autour de l'quateur, un certain nombre de jours de conditions extrieures seront ltales, donc mortelles, impacteront des milliards dindividus (au del de 4 C) ;plus d'vaporation donc plus de prcipitations qui ne seront ni rparties de faon homogne ni dans le temps ni dans l'espace (des pisodes cvenols comme  Gard et Als, il y a deux mois, augmenteront) ;un certains nombres de rgions qui vont globalement s'asscher (baisse des prcipitations sur le bassin mditerranen et la fort amazonienne par exemple) , une partie des arbres en france sont en train de mourir et vont mourir ;les forts s'enflammeront aussi plus facilement (en 2040 la fort landaise sera aussi inflammable que la fort mditerranenne aujourd'hui,  la fin du 21e sicle la totalit de la fort franaise sera aussi inflammable que larrire pays mditerranen aujourd'hui) ;un rchauffement prt de la surface et corrlativement un refroidissement de la stratosphre, le gradian de temprature entre la surface et la stratosphre augmentant, donc la la puissance de la pompe convective qui met en route tous les phnomnes un peu violent dans l'atmosphre (tornades, orages et ouragans) vont s'intensifier ;plus de CO2 dans l'ocan, donc un ocan moins alcalin, si l'eau devient trop proche d'un pH 7  alors le zooplancton et le phytoplancton ne pourront plus synthtiser du calcaire et disparatront, donc une partie du dbut de la chane alimentaire marine est  risque ;l'affaiblissement de la diffrence de temprature en le ple et les tropiques qui va ralentir la drive nord atlantique (Gulf Stream) et affaiblir le vortex polaire qui provoqueront des records de chaud et des records de froid successivement ;l'augmentation de temprature du gros bouillon de culture qu'est la plante Terre va modifier les risques des agressions sanitaires ; etc.

C'est videmment trs difficile de faire un inventaire prcis de ce qui va arriver aux socits humaines, mais tout ce qu'on peut dire c'est que si on secoue de plus en plus fort un difice qui n'en avait pas l'habitude il va y avoir des craquements, de manire croissante dans le systme, mais savoir trs exactement o, quand et comment, personne ne peut le dire. Comme on est en train de faire pour la premire fois une exprience totalement indite qui est d'appliquer une transition qui va cent fois plus vite qu'un dglaciation  une humanit sdentaire de 8 milliards d'individus, la seule certitude c'est qu'on aura des surprises, c'est  dire des processus qu'on aura pas prvu le coup et on sera dmuni en terme de rponses.




> L'inertie du rchauffement climatique, avec un taux de CO2 qui varie dans l'anne et des rayons infrarouges nous provenant de l'espace  300 000km/s


Je constate ton ignorance totale du sujet,  lire cette article  Cesser rapidement dmettre des gaz  effet de serre suffirait-il  tout arrter ?  qui indique que quoi que nous fassions aujourdhui, le rchauffement issu des gaz que lhomme a mis dans latmosphre depuis 1750 se poursuivra pour encore quelques sicles.





> J'aimerais voir la tte de ses scientifiques, moi j'en connais des scientifiques menaant le Giec de procs s'ils continuent  citer leur travaux de manire mensongre.


Les scientifiques composant le GIEC sont connus, leurs noms sont connus pour tout ceux qui savent utiliser un moteur de recherche, pour la France il existe par exemple  Valrie Masson-Delmotte. Quels sont ces scientifiques qui auraient tents un procs au GIEC ? Sans rfrences ton commentaire est juste une infox de plus. Le processus dexpertise du GIEC est ouvert  tout scientifique dsirant faire des remarques, et quil est prcisment prvu pour que la contradiction soit gre entre personnes qui ont les moyens de comprendre de quoi il retourne.




> Ton JMJ a 58 ans.
> Son cas a longtemps t voqu aussi, un ingnieur tlcoms sans aucune comptence en climatologie, gologie, physique, cologie ou mme industrie ptrolire, et dont le seul fait d'arme est d'avoir pondu un rapport  l'ADEME.
> Aujourd'hui il fait le show-man sur YouTube avec un agenda qui le classe d'office dans la catgorie des lobbyistes, et il ne s'en cache pas. Il a le bon mot, du charisme, c'est le Gad Elmaleh de l'uranium 235, mais son argumentaire est truff de contrevrits.


Un propos totalement diffamatoire et totalement en phase avec le reste de tes autres remarques.  Jean-Marc Jancovici est ingnieur de l'cole polytechnique  et ingnieur civil diplm de l'cole nationale suprieure des tlcommunications (que tu rduis  un ingnieur tlcoms pour mieux le discrditer).  Jean-Marc Jancovici est un consultant et spcialiste de l'nergie et du climat depuis vingt ans (sans aucune comptence mais ayant vingt ans d'exprience dans le domaine, tu confonds formation et exprience pour mieux le discrditer).  Jean-Marc Jancovici  a fond une socit Carbone 4 et et prsident The Shift Project (mais pour le discrditer son  seul fait d'arme est d'avoir pondu un rapport  l'ADEME). Jean-Marc Jancovici  ne se cache pas de faire du lobby puisqu'il est prsident de The Shift Project une association cre justement pour faire du lobby. Son argumentaire est selon toi truff de contrevrits, mais tu ne dis pas lesquelles car tu restes dans le registre de l'intox et de la diffamation. Enfin au lieu de regarder des vidos de Gad Elmaleh, je te conseille de regarder des vidos de Jean-Marc Jancovici, car vu le nombre de btises que tu alignes ici sur le changement climatique, cela ne pourrait t'tre que bnfique.




> Discours sectaire de l'apocalypse mle de superstitions de bonne femme.


Vu que tu assimiles les rapports du GIEC  de lastrologie, je ne suis pas tonn que les donnes scientifiques sont pour toi des superstitions de bonne femme, pour reprendre ton propos sexiste.




> Aprs avoir parl de guerre, on planifie le gnocide un grand classique. Cela m'voque le choix final  la confrence de Wannsee, quand il fut dcid de sauver les rcoltes en se dbarrassant de tout ce qui n'tait pas qui n'tait pas blond aux yeux bleus avec des couettes.


 quel moment tu vois le mot  gnocide  dans ma phrase ? Je suis responsable de ce que j'cris pas ce que tu comprends. J'cris qu'on ne peut pas compter sur la baisse de la population pour baisser nos missions de gaz  effet de serre, mais toi tu comprends  planification d'un gnocide . Tes facults de comprhension seraient-elles altres ?  




> Non, on ne fera rien, les colonazis feront des coups de force ridicules et le taux de gaz carbonique montera quand mme  650ppm et personne n'en mourra.


Associer des personnes qui combattent le rchauffement climatique  des nazis... Tu m'inquites srieusement. Quand  dire qu'avancer le taux de gaz carbonique montera quand mme  650 ppm et personne n'en mourra, cela ne fait que prouver ta nature climato-sceptique et ta dfiance envers la science.




> On en revient  la vrit rvle de l'glise catholique du XIVme sicle quand Galil devait abjurer la thorie hliocentrique, ou celle des 100 scientifiques allemands signant une tribune comme Einstein et sa thorie relativiste. Le consensus, c'est Ptain.


L on atteint l'apothose de ton commentaire, tu compares quand mme le  Haut Conseil pour le Climat, donc le rapports se basent sur les travaux du GIEC (dont les valuations sont principalement fondes sur les publications scientifiques et techniques dont la valeur scientifique est largement reconnue) avec l'glise catholique du XIVe sicle... D'ailleurs certains membres du Haut Conseil pour le Climat font parti ou ou fait parti du GIEC. Tu faisais rfrence   Gad Elmaleh un peu plus haut, mais ton potentiel comique est de loin suprieur  cet humoriste.




> Mais personne n'est mort du rchauffement climatique, bien au contraire.


Nous en sommes  1 C de rchauffement, mais nous avons dj des effets visibles sur l'environnement. Mais vu que tu as mal compris, je te rappelle qu'un rchauffement de 2 C ou 3 C n'est pas la mme chose qu'un rchauffement 1 C, et qu'avec un tel rchauffement les socits humaines seront totalement dstabilises. 




> L'humanit a-t'elle dcroissant  la fin de l'huile de baleine ?


Comparer la production d'huile de baleine qui a d culminer  700 000 tonnes en 1938 avec la consommation quotidienne de barils ptrole par jour, qui doit tre pas loin de cent millions de barils par jour, est juste drle. Nous n'avons aucune nergie aussi efficace et abondante que le ptrole. La mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu'il reste par contre beaucoup de charbon. Je rappelle au passage que les combustibles fossiles sont tellement abondants et efficaces qu'ils totalisent 83,8 % des souces d'nergie primaires dans le monde en 2019. Nous n'avons rien d'aussi efficace et abondant que les nergies fossiles en remplacement. 





> Et donc si le pic de ptrole conventionnel a eu lieu dans les annes 2008,


C'est ce qu'indique l'Agence internationale de lnergie, pic du ptrole conventionnel en 2008 et pic ptrolier tout ptrole probable dici 2025. 




> alors pourquoi tout le monde s'en fout, et pourquoi le court du brent est-il tomb  35$ le baril quand les russes et saoudiens ont littralement inond le march de ptrole  bon march ? encore une contrevrit de JMJ.


Cette phrase prouve clairement que tu n'as jamais regard une seule confrence de Jean-Marc Jancovici. Car dans presque toutes les confrences de Jean-Marc Jancovici, ce dernier insiste sur la non lasticit prix volume du ptrole. Ce qu'il indique dans son article  Le ptrole est-il lastique ?  : lobservation du pass montre donc que nous avons pu avoir plus de ptrole avec un prix qui monte, plus de ptrole avec un prix qui descend, ou la mme quantit de ptrole avec un prix qui fait nimporte quoi. Donc tu es  pris, encore une fois, en flagrant dlit de diffamation et d'intox.




> Il n'y aura jamais de dcroissance sauf dans les pays ayant dcids de se suicider comme la France o les gens ont perdu le sens des ralits et laissent leur conomie pricliter pour faire vivre une caste de fonctionnaires et de lobbyistes se comportant comme un cancer mtastatique.


La croissance est ne avec l'exploitation des nergies fossiles et la croissance mourra avec l'puisement des nergies fossiles. La perte de la ralit est de croire  la croissance finie dans un monde fini. Si cela peut te rassurer en France ou ailleurs aucun action efficace n'est faite pour lutter contre le changement climatique, l'conomie a toujours eu la priorit sur l'cologie.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non JMJ dit que le prix ne veut rien dire, tu trouveras un article sur ce sujet sur son site.


Le prix est un bon indicateur de la demande et de l'offre, et dicte les investissements qui vont  une augmentation ou non de la production avec un delta de 10 ans.




> Aucune prvision du GIEC ne donne des estimations  500 c et plus. Je dis juste que l'exprience tant indite, le GIEC ne pas pas tout prvoir  donc est-ce qu'un rchauffement de 4 C est dix fois pire ou mille fois pire qu'un rchauffement  4 C ? Si ta temprature corporelle monte  39 C tu es malade trois jours, si ta temprature corporelle monte   41 C, ce n'est pas deux fois pire, tu es mort.


Donc voila tu n'en sais rien, et tant qu'a y aller franco en partant sur un million, part aussi sur 500c.




> Il existe un consensus scientifique sur le changement climatique et un _Groupe dExperts Intergouvernemental sur lvolution du Climat_, le GIEC  qui examine et synthtise ce qui sest publi dans la littrature scientifique sur la question de linfluence de lhomme sur le climat. Tout ce qui fait lobjet dun consensus dans les rapports du GIEC peut tre tenu pour une certitude. Le GIEC donne des estimations prcises avec diffrents scnarios, qui est disponible sous une forme rsume dans le document  Rsum  lintention des dcideurs . Comparer les travaux du GIEC  de l'astrologie est juste de l'intox.
> 
> Donner des documents sans aucune rfrence n'a malheureusement aucune valeur.


Personne ne dit que que le climat ne change pas (quoique selon Mann il n'a jamais chang, quelle drle d'ide), et une majorit de personne pensent que l'homme pourrait avoir un impact. C'est sur ces deux points qu'est le consensus. 

Le reste c'est de la politique et le Giec fait de la politique en s'occupant de l'influence de l'homme sur le climat. Giec que tu cites quand cela t'arrange tout en tant un million de fois plus catastrophiste. Ses prvisions sont de l'astrologie bass sur des modles numriques sans la moindre valeur ajoute, comme le montre la figure prcdente : marge d'erreur de 2c  30 ans.

Et vu que visiblement tu l'ignores, cette figure trs connue est extraite du rapport AR5 du GIEC. Donc ne me fait pas le procs de ne pas avoir prcis la rfrence, toi qui ne cites jamais tes sources.




> Limiter le changement climatique  la mont des eaux dmontre une mconnaissance totale du sujet
> Le changement climatique c'est aussi : blah .. blah


Quelle hypocrisie stupfiante, c'est toi le premier qui a parl de la monte des eaux, et qui change de sujet quand j'ai ridiculis tes affirmations fantaisistes selon lesquelles on observerait une croissance exponentielle de celles-ci. Et tu prtend te rclamer de la science.
Ta longue liste de catastrophes ayant t dj longuement discuts dans ces fils, je n'y reviendrais pas car elles tiennent du discours de la fin du monde.




> C'est videmment trs difficile de faire un inventaire prcis de ce qui va arriver aux socits humaines


Comme si les socits humaines n'taient pas en quilibre prcaire depuis la fondation de Babylone et soumises aux alas des coups de chauds et de froid, des ilts de chaleur urbains et des pandmies envoyes par mre nature  ::mrgreen:: 




> Les scientifiques composant le GIEC sont connus, leurs noms sont connus pour tout ceux qui savent utiliser un moteur de recherche, pour la France il existe par exemple  Valrie Masson-Delmotte. Quels sont ces scientifiques qui auraient tents un procs au GIEC ? Sans rfrences ton commentaire est juste une infox de plus. Le processus dexpertise du GIEC est ouvert  tout scientifique dsirant faire des remarques, et quil est prcisment prvu pour que la contradiction soit gre entre personnes qui ont les moyens de comprendre de quoi il retourne.


Esprons que cette brave dame garde les pieds sur terre et ne se gausse pas bientt d'avoir eu le prix nobel, comme et Jean Jouzel et Michael Mann, nouveau conseiller scientifique d'oncle Joe (spoiler alert : ils ne l'ont jamais eu).

Et vu que tu l'ignores, citons le tmoignage de Paul Reiter, entomologiste  l'institut Pasteur, spcialiste de la malaria affirmant avoir menac le GIEC de poursuites judiciaires s'ils ne retirait pas son nom de leur rapport qu'il jugeait frauduleux (sur la question prcise de la migration de moustiques en zone tempre, donc de la malaria). Et je cite ce monsieur, il n'est pas le seul dans ce cas.







> Un propos totalement diffamatoire et totalement en phase avec le reste de tes autres remarques.  Jean-Marc Jancovici est ingnieur de l'cole polytechnique  et ingnieur civil diplm de l'cole nationale suprieure des tlcommunications (que tu rduis  un ingnieur tlcoms pour mieux le discrditer). 
>  Jean-Marc Jancovici est un consultant et spcialiste de l'nergie et du climat depuis vingt ans (sans aucune comptence mais ayant vingt ans d'exprience dans le domaine, tu confonds formation et exprience pour mieux le discrditer).  Jean-Marc Jancovici  a fond une socit Carbone 4 et et prsident The Shift Project (mais pour le discrditer son  seul fait d'arme est d'avoir pondu un rapport  l'ADEME). Jean-Marc Jancovici  ne se cache pas de faire du lobby puisqu'il est prsident de The Shift Project une association cre justement pour faire du lobby. Son argumentaire est selon toi truff de contrevrits, mais tu ne dis pas lesquelles car tu restes dans le registre de l'intox et de la diffamation. Enfin au lieu de regarder des vidos de Gad Elmaleh, je te conseille de regarder des vidos de Jean-Marc Jancovici, car vu le nombre de btises que tu alignes ici sur le changement climatique, cela ne pourrait t'tre que bnfique.


Tlcoms Paris a toujours form des ingnieurs tlcoms jusqu' preuve du contraire, tre ingnieur civil ne donne aucune quivalence en doctorat de physique, biologie, chimie ou autre, et il a bien 58 ans. O est la diffamation ?

JMJ s'est dj discrdit tout seul, et sa socit de consulting ne fait que du lobbying pour une industrie bien connue des franais, ce qui est transparent quand on coute ses confrences, ce que j'ai patiemment fait au cours des hivers prcdents.
Il faut avoir du guano dans les yeux pour ne pas le voir, mais il est suivi par un remarquable club d'afficionados dont tu n'es que le n-ime reprsentant. A rendre jaloux un politicien comme Asselineau. Qu'un homme politique porteur d'une idologie soit idoltr, cela peut se comprendre mais qu'un lobbyiste se voit vouer un culte de la personnalit interpelle.




> Quand  dire qu'avancer le taux de gaz carbonique montera quand mme  650 ppm et personne n'en mourra, cela ne fait que prouver ta nature climato-sceptique et ta dfiance envers la science.


Le taux de CO2 dans une salle de runion atteint frquemment les 1500ppm et personne n'en meurt, en tout cas personne ne meurt d'asphyxie mais parfois d'ennui. Ca c'est de la science.




> L on atteint l'apothose de ton commentaire, tu compares quand mme le  Haut Conseil pour le Climat, donc le rapports se basent sur les travaux du GIEC (dont les valuations sont principalement fondes sur les publications scientifiques et techniques dont la valeur scientifique est largement reconnue) avec l'glise catholique du XIVe sicle... D'ailleurs certains membres du Haut Conseil pour le Climat font parti ou ou fait parti du GIEC. Tu faisais rfrence   Gad Elmaleh un peu plus haut, mais ton potentiel comique est de loin suprieur  cet humoriste.


J'ai crit "_Admettons que les chiffres de la brochure dite par ton Haut Conseil soient exacts, ils indiquent que ces objectifs de 3%/an sont inatteignables, car 17% en 30 ans font 50% en 1 sicle, si tant est que l'on puisse tenir la tendance_". 

Tu n'as donc pas remis en question le fait que ces objectifs taient inatteignables, mais mit un avis d'autorit sur ton Haut Conseil et un consensus, ce qui ne rpond nullement  la question. Tu adoptes une position dogmatique et la comparaison avec l'glise catholique du XIVme sicle serait donc justifie, mme si elle tait sans doute plus claire que les climatologues contemporains. Mais c'est un avis personnel. 

Le reste est une attaque personnelle parce que je diffam (sic) ton gourou en disait qu'il tait ingnieur telecom et plus g que Michael Shellenberger.




> Comparer la production d'huile de baleine qui a d culminer  700 000 tonnes en 1938 avec la consommation quotidienne de barils ptrole par jour


La question tait l'humanit est-elle entre en dclin suite  la fin de l'huile de baleine ? non, l'huile de baleine ne servait pas  se chauffer mais  s'clairer et  fabriquer des cosmtiques, nous sommes passs  l'clairage au gaz et  l'lectricit.




> Nous en sommes  1 C de rchauffement, mais nous avons dj des effets visibles sur l'environnement. Mais vu que tu as mal compris, je te rappelle qu'un rchauffement de 2 C ou 3 C n'est pas la mme chose qu'un rchauffement 1 C, et qu'avec un tel rchauffement les socits humaines seront totalement dstabilises.


3c qui n'existent que dans la tte de certains climatologues et leurs modles numriques fumeux. 

Ni le covid, ni la faim dans le monde, ni la malaria, ni les feux de forts, ni l'ouragan katrina, ni les deux guerres mondiales ne furent causs par le dioxyde de carbone d'origine humaine.

Par contre, la Tamise et la Seine ne glent plus, les rcoltes ont t multiplies par plusieurs ordre de grandeur, les franais ne meurent plus lors des grandes vagues de froids. Les socits humaines en ont-elles destabilises ? Ces changements sont-ils du  l'homme qui n'avait construit que quelques centaines d'usine en Angleterre et dans le nord des amriques vers 1850 ?




> C'est ce qu'indique l'Agence internationale de lnergie, pic du ptrole conventionnel en 2008 et pic ptrolier tout ptrole probable dici 2025.


Pic probable vers 2025 par manque d'investissements, pas par manque de ptrole, donc temporaire. Une confusion fortuite.
D'ailleurs si ton blogueur journaliste membre du Shift Projet (le monde est petit) avait t honnte, il aurait prcis que l'AIE prvoyait parmi ses scnarios une monte de la production jusqu'en 2040. Voila bien pourquoi aucun expert crdible du secteur ptrolier ne prdit de pic avant cette date.


Je me permet d'extraire ce tableau des niveaux de production prvu dans le rapport 2018 de l'AIE, prcisons la source histoire que qu'on ne m'accuse pas de ne pas donner mes rfrences.

Notes bien que que non seulement on ne prvoit pas de pic ptrolier avant 2040, mais qu'en plus l'extraction de ptrole conventionnel a continu de crotre depuis 2008, et continuera de crotre.

Ton bloggeur journaliste n'en est pas  une approximation prt, ayant dclar lors d'une interview qu'on ne trouvait plus de puits. Rien n'est plus faux, on en trouve encore rgulirement et ils sont lists dans ce mme rapport. Certes moins qu' la belle poque de la rue vers l'or noir.
Le fait qu'un type comme JMJ relaye ce genre d'annrie ou prtende ne pas savoir ce qu'il y a dans les gaz et ptrole de schiste (agrotech Paris, avril 2019) le dcrdibilise d'office.  Le jour o il comprendra que le ptrole est un produit soumis aux alas de la spculation et de la politique internationale, dont la production est dicte par des investissements sur 10 ans, et o il cessera de prtendre que la crise de 2008 est due au pic ptrolier, il faudra m'appeler.

Et le jour o tu comprendras que la question tait "si le ptrole a atteint son pic en 2008, comment les russes et les saoudiens arrivent-ils  inonder le march ?", et non pas "comment se fait-il que le ptrole cote 35$", tu auras fait un pas.




> La croissance est ne avec l'exploitation des nergies fossiles et la croissance mourra avec l'puisement des nergies fossiles. La perte de la ralit est de croire  la croissance finie dans un monde fini. Si cela peut te rassurer en France ou ailleurs aucun action efficace n'est faite pour lutter contre le changement climatique, l'conomie a toujours eu la priorit sur l'cologie.


Tu voulais sans doute crire le croissance infinie dans un monde fini.
Encore deux absurdits : la croissance n'a pas attendu les nergies fossiles sinon nous en serions encore  l'ge des cavernes. Et elle n'a jamais t infinie, mais toujours soumise aux contraintes de ressources. 

Et se proccuper de savoir si le taux de CO2 va atteindre 650ppm (RCP4.5) ou 1350ppm (RCP8.5) et si monsieur Jouzel va piquer une crise sur France Inter , plutt que des vrais sujets comme les dchets, la malnutrition ou l'eutrophisation de l'eau, ne relve pas de la physique, de la biologie ni de l'cologie mais de la superstition.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Le prix est un bon indicateur de la demande et de l'offre, et dicte les investissements qui vont  une augmentation ou non de la production avec un delta de 10 ans.


Effectivement un ptrole cher permet une augmentation de la production, mais tu rponds encore un fois  ct de la plaque, puis comme le dit justement tireb91913, il n'existe aucun rapport entre la production du ptrole et son prix. Comme le montre Jean-Marc Jancovici  dans son article  Le ptrole est-il lastique ?   avec un beau  graphique  l'appui comme tu les aimes. Tu m'accuses un peu plus loin faussement de ne jamais donner mes sources, mais quand tu ne te donnes pas de lire les liens hypertextes. Je ne vois qu'une seule explication, tu ignoresle fonctionnement du lien hypertexte ?



> Donc voila tu n'en sais rien, et tant qu'a y aller franco en partant sur un million, part aussi sur 500c.


Tu as entirement raison,  je n'en sais rien car je n'tudie par le changement climatique, le GIEC donne des simulations dans ses rapports, mais bon l tu nages entre le dlire et le dnigrement des travaux du GIEC.



> Le reste c'est de la politique et le Giec fait de la politique en s'occupant de l'influence de l'homme sur le climat. Giec que tu cites quand cela t'arrange tout en tant un million de fois plus catastrophiste. Ses prvisions sont de l'astrologie bass sur des modles numriques sans la moindre valeur ajoute, comme le montre la figure prcdente : marge d'erreur de 2c  30 ans.


Le GIEC ne fait pas de la politique, tu dois ignorer que les rgles fondatrices du GIEC lui interdisent toute recommandation politique, mme si ses analyses doivent clairer les dcideurs. Vu que tu as la mmoire courte je te rappelle que le GIEC ne contente de collecter dans la littrature scientifique sur la question de linfluence de lhomme sur le climat. Tu assimiles donc la littrature scientifique  collectes et rsumes  le GIEC  de lastrologie. Tu as cependant raison sur un point, jamais le GIEC ne fera d'annonce catastrophiste, chaque mot du rapport du GIEC est discut et soumis au consensus. Ensuite quand le GIEC crit dans son rapport  instabilit alimentaire partout du Terre , on peu difficilement croire que des socits soumissent au stress alimentaire arrivent  vivre en paix, a ne se jamais constat dans l'histoire, mais bon libre  toi de croire le contraire aprs tout.



> Et vu que visiblement tu l'ignores, cette figure trs connue est extraite du rapport AR5 du GIEC. Donc ne me fait pas le procs de ne pas avoir prcis la rfrence, toi qui ne cites jamais tes sources.


Effectivement je ne peux pas retenir toutes les figures publie dans les rapports du GIEC. Malheureusement tu ne sais pas ce qu'est une rfrence, tu devrais aller faire un tour sur Wikipdia pour comprendre qu'une rfrence doit tre accompagn d'un lien hypertexte sur le document original.



> Quelle hypocrisie stupfiante, c'est toi le premier qui a parl de la monte des eaux, et qui change de sujet quand j'ai ridiculis tes affirmations fantaisistes selon lesquelles on observerait une croissance exponentielle de celles-ci.


La seule personne qui est sous l'eau, est pas qu'un peu, c'est toi. La monte des eaux dont j'ai parl est relatif  la dernire dglaciation il y a dix milles ans, je n'ai fait aucune allusion ce ce qui concerne la monte des eaux ce ce qui concerne le rchauffement climatique actuel. La phrase est la suivante  Donc cinq degrs en un sicle c'est un rchauffement cent fois plus rapide que celui qui a vu l'ocan remonter de 120 mtres il y a dix mille ans . Avant de vouloir ridiculiser mes affirmations, tu devrais les lire dans un premire temps.



> Et tu prtend te rclamer de la science.
> Ta longue liste de catastrophes ayant t dj longuement discuts dans ces fils, je n'y reviendrais pas car elles tiennent du discours de la fin du monde.


Je prtends juste couter les scientifiques qui traitent de la question. Quand aux affirmations de la fin du monde, qui ne n'en sont pas, ce sont juste des consquences lie au changement climatique. Le fait qu'il soit probable qu'au del de 3 C il y est une instabilit alimentaire partout sur Terre, ne signifie pas la fin du monde. La  plupart de ces affirmations viennent des rapports du GIEC. Mais si tu penses qu'un rchauffement global de la plante de 3 C  5 C n'aura aucun impact sur le climat et sur notre civilisation c'est que ton optimiste dpasse linconscience.  



> Comme si les socits humaines n'taient pas en quilibre prcaire depuis la fondation de Babylone et soumises aux alas des coups de chauds et de froid, des lots de chaleur urbains et des pandmies envoyes par mre nature


Discours de climato-sceptique classique, le climat a toujours vari alors pourquoi s'en inquiter ?



> Et vu que tu l'ignores, citons le tmoignage de Paul Reiter, entomologiste  l'institut Pasteur, spcialiste de la malaria affirmant avoir menac le GIEC de poursuites judiciaires s'ils ne retirait pas son nom de leur rapport qu'il jugeait frauduleux (sur la question prcise de la migration de moustiques en zone tempre, donc de la malaria). Et je cite ce monsieur, il n'est pas le seul dans ce cas.


Tu vois quand tu veux tu peux donner des rfrences. Cette histoire a l'air tout   fait exacte. Tout organisme fait fasse  des problmes, le GIEC n'en fait exception. Le cas est suffisamment rare pour avoir attir les titres des journaux.



> Tlcoms Paris a toujours form des ingnieurs tlcoms jusqu' preuve du contraire, tre ingnieur civil ne donne aucune quivalence en doctorat de physique, biologie, chimie ou autre, et il a bien 58 ans. O est la diffamation ?


Jean-Marc Jancovici est aussi ingnieur de l'cole polytechnique, que tu oublies  chaque fois et est aussi Enseignant  Mines ParisTech. Comme dit plus haut tu confonds formation et exprience. Sur Developpez.com il existe des  dveloppeurs qui n'ont aucune formation de dveloppeur, mais on trente ans d'exprience en programmation. D'aprs ton raisonnement ces dveloppeurs ne savent pas dvelopper, car ils n'ont pas fait d'cole ingnieur en informatique.  Jean-Marc Jancovici a consacr vingt ans de sa vie  l'tude de l'nergie et du climat. Jean-Marc Jancovici ne fait pas de recherche mais se dfinit comme un ingnieur consultant en nergie et climat. Le programme cycle Ingnieur polytechnicien comprend porte principalement sur les sciences : mathmatiques, mathmatiques appliques, physique, chimie, biologie, conomie, informatique, mcanique... Ce qui permet  Jean-Marc Jancovici de comprendre et d'assimiler la littrature scientifique.



> O est la diffamation ?


Si tu ne la vois pas c'est grave. C'est un peu comme si te disais de toi, tu es juste un pisseur de code Visual Basic, en oubliant tes autre comptences, comme Java, MySQL, SQL Server 2008...  



> JMJ s'est dj discrdit tout seul, et sa socit de consulting ne fait que du lobbying pour une industrie bien connue des franais, ce qui est transparent quand on coute ses confrences, ce que j'ai patiemment fait au cours des hivers prcdents.
> Il faut avoir du guano dans les yeux pour ne pas le voir, mais il est suivi par un remarquable club d'afficionados dont tu n'es que le n-ime reprsentant. A rendre jaloux un politicien comme Asselineau. Qu'un homme politique porteur d'une idologie soit idoltr, cela peut se comprendre mais qu'un lobbyiste se voit vouer un culte de la personnalit interpelle.


Jean-Marc Jancovici fait du lobbying pour la dcarbonatation de l'conomie, il ne s'en cache pas, je ne vois o est le mal ? Nous vivons dans un monde de lobbies si tu ne l'avais pas encore remarqu. Les multinationales font du lobbie, les OMG font du lobbie, etc.  Tu ne m'as pas toujours dit en quoi il se discrditait ? Comme toujours de la diffamation sans preuve. Tu as tellement regard ses confrences que tu n'as toujours pas compris la non lasticit prix volume du ptrole que tu as mis plusieurs fois en doute dans tes commentaires. Jean-Marc Jancovici est juste une personne charismatique et intelligente avec un bon esprit de synthse qui arrive  vulgariser des concepts compliqus comme l'nergie et le climat. La seule personne jalouse dans l'histoire, cela me semble toi.



> Le taux de CO2 dans une salle de runion atteint frquemment les 1 500ppm et personne n'en meurt, en tout cas personne ne meurt d'asphyxie mais parfois d'ennui. Ca c'est de la science.


Quel beau sophisme comme on les aime, si personne si aucun tre humain ne meurt dans une pice  1 500 ppm de CO2, donc la mme quantit dans l'atmosphre ne reprsente aucun risque pour le climat. Oui a c'est de la science. Mais bon comme tu confonds astrologie et science, j'en suis  moiti tonn.



> Tu n'as donc pas remis en question le fait que ces objectifs taient inatteignables, mais mit un avis d'autorit sur ton Haut Conseil et un consensus, ce qui ne rpond nullement  la question. Tu adoptes une position dogmatique et la comparaison avec l'glise catholique du XIVme sicle serait donc justifie, mme si elle tait sans doute plus claire que les climatologues contemporains. Mais c'est un avis personnel.


Le Haut Conseil pour le clima (qui a t cr par le Prsident de la Rpublique et dont est membre ton idole Jean-Marc Jancovici) n'a aucune autorit il est charg dapporter un clairage indpendant sur la politique du Gouvernement en matire de climat, et value la trajectoire de la France de lAccord de Paris et de latteinte de la neutralit carbone en 2050. Ce qui est certain, ce n'est pas en ne faisant rien que l'objectif pourra tre atteint. Ne rien faire c'est rater l'objectif  cot sr. 



> Le reste est une attaque personnelle parce que je diffam (sic) ton gourou en disait qu'il tait ingnieur telecom et plus g que Michael Shellenberger.


Ce que j'ai voulu dire est que la rsolution de la crise climatique n'a aucun intrt pour les personnes d'un certain ge, puisque la drive climatique est dj embarque pour les vingt prochaines annes. Donc une personne de cinquante ans n'a pas d'intrt personnel  faire quelque chose. Aprs je t'avoue ne pas connatre Michael Shellenberger, mais je vois qu'il a crit un livre sur le fait de pas s'alarmer. Je vais rassurer Michael Shellenberger, personne n'est alarm, car tout le monde se fout du climat.



> La question tait l'humanit est-elle entre en dclin suite  la fin de l'huile de baleine ? non, l'huile de baleine ne servait pas  se chauffer mais  s'clairer et  fabriquer des cosmtiques, nous sommes passs  l'clairage au gaz et  l'lectricit.


Super, tu as trouv la source d'nergie qui va remplacer les 80 % d'lectricit fossiles utilss aujourd'hui dans le monde pour ne pas provoquer le dclin ? Pour information l'lectricit est une negie finale et non pas primaire,  moins que tu n'es trouv le moyen de se connecter sur les clairs des orages ?



> 3c qui n'existent que dans la tte de certains climatologues et leurs modles numriques fumeux.


Encore une fois, cela dpendra de la quantit de CO2 que nous mettrons dans l'atmosphre ces trentes prochaines annes. Si tes tudes personnelles remettent en cause les modles  fumeux , je t'invite  publier tes travaux dans les  revues scientifiques  comit de lectures, tes travaux seront certainement repris par le GIEC.  



> Ni le covid, ni la faim dans le monde, ni la malaria, ni les feux de forts, ni l'ouragan katrina, ni les deux guerres mondiales ne furent causs par le dioxyde de carbone d'origine humaine.


Encore un beau sophisme, puisque toutes ces catastrophes ne sont pas pour origine le CO2, alors on peut continuer  utiliser l'atmosphre comme un grand poubelle. Toi qui trouve certains modles de scientifiques  fumeux , comment doit-on qualifier ce beau sophisme ?



> Pic probable vers 2025 par manque d'investissements, pas par manque de ptrole, donc temporaire. Une confusion fortuite.
> D'ailleurs si ton blogueur journaliste membre du Shift Projet (le monde est petit) avait t honnte, il aurait prcis que l'AIE prvoyait parmi ses scnarios une monte de la production jusqu'en 2040. Voila bien pourquoi aucun expert crdible du secteur ptrolier ne prdit de pic avant cette date.


Effectivement ce blog est celui de Matthieu Auzanneau  directeur du think tank de la transition nergtique du The Shift Project, qui a aussi crit le livre Or noir, la grande histoire du ptrole. 



> Je me permet d'extraire ce tableau des niveaux de production prvu dans le rapport 2018 de l'AIE, prcisons la source histoire que qu'on ne m'accuse pas de ne pas donner mes rfrences.


Malheureusement j'aurai prfr un lien hypertexte directe sur l'article, car le tableau sorti de son contexte n'au aucun valeur  mes yeux.



> Ton bloggeur journaliste n'en est pas  une approximation prt, ayant dclar lors d'une interview qu'on ne trouvait plus de puits.


Avec bien entendu aucune rfrence sur cette interview.



> Et le jour o tu comprendras que la question tait "si le ptrole a atteint son pic en 2008, comment les russes et les saoudiens arrivent-ils  inonder le march ?", et non pas "comment se fait-il que le ptrole cote 35$", tu auras fait un pas.


Tu n'as toujours pas compris qu'il n'existe pas de lien entre la production et le prix du prtrole, on peut avoir beaucoup de ptrole et un prix cher et peu de ptrole et un prix par fauble.



> Encore deux absurdits : la croissance n'a pas attendu les nergies fossiles sinon nous en serions encore  l'ge des cavernes. Et elle n'a jamais t infinie, mais toujours soumise aux contraintes de ressources.


La croissance pourtant a bel est bien attendu les nergies fossiles, comme tu peux le voir sur ce graphique   La croissance depuis l'Antiquit .

----------


## ddoumeche

> La monte des eaux dont j'ai parl est relatif  la dernire dglaciation il y a dix milles ans, je n'ai fait aucune allusion ce ce qui concerne la monte des eaux ce ce qui concerne le rchauffement climatique actuel. La phrase est la suivante  Donc cinq degrs en un sicle c'est un rchauffement cent fois plus rapide que celui qui a vu l'ocan remonter de 120 mtres il y a dix mille ans . Avant de vouloir ridiculiser mes affirmations, tu devrais les lire dans un premire temps.


Donc "que celui qui a vu l'ocan remonter de 120 mtres il y a dix mille ans" n'est pas une allusion  la monte des eaux actuelle et ta phrase ne voulait rien dire. C'est le summum de lhypocrisie et pour une fois je suis d'accord avec Mingolito tant sur la forme que le fond.




> Effectivement je ne peux pas retenir toutes les figures publie dans les rapports du GIEC. Malheureusement tu ne sais pas ce qu'est une rfrence, tu devrais aller faire un tour sur Wikipdia pour comprendre qu'une rfrence doit tre accompagn d'un lien hypertexte sur le document original.


Tu n'as jamais lu le moindre rapport du Giec, car "tu n'tudies pas le changement climatique" sinon tu ne te lancerais pas dans une tel argutie.




> Malheureusement j'aurai prfr un lien hypertexte directe sur l'article, car le tableau sorti de son contexte n'au aucun valeur  mes yeux.


Comme je l'ai indiqu c'est dans le rapport de l'AIE cit dans l'article que tu as fournis en rfrence, table 3.1 comme je l'ai prcis. Cela m'a pris certes 20 minutes, mais si tu ne peux pas te sortir les doigts pour vrifier les articles de journaux que tu cites, je ne peux rien pour toi.




> Si tu ne la vois pas c'est grave. C'est un peu comme si te disais de toi, tu es juste un pisseur de code Visual Basic, en oubliant tes autre comptences, comme Java, MySQL, SQL Server 2008...


Parce que tu te permet de lire mes messages sur d'autres sujets pour m'insulter en plus ? c'est le bouquet.
Oui, c'est comme moi si je disais que tu es un juste un gros con alors que tu n'avoues n'tre d'un ignoramus pdant. J'avoue qu'on s'y tromperais.

Je ne te salue pas.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Donc "que celui qui a vu l'ocan remonter de 120 mtres il y a dix mille ans" n'est pas une allusion  la monte des eaux actuelle et ta phrase ne voulait rien dire. C'est le summum de lhypocrisie et pour une fois je suis d'accord avec Mingolito tant sur la forme que le fond.


Malheureusement tu n'as pas compris que je faisais rfrence  la brutalit du changement qu'a occasionn le rchauffement de 5 C il y a dix mille ans pour donner une petite ide ce que serait un rchauffement climatique du mme ordre. Mais il est bien entendu totalement absurde de croire que cela se limite  la mont des eaux, surtout que je n'en fait aucunement rfrence ensuite dans mes nombreux exemples, ce qui ne t'empche pas d'y rpondre sur plusieurs lignes, chercher l'erreur... Tu es d'accord avec Mingolito sur la forme et sur le fond, on ne saura pas sur quels sujets. Mais le plus tonnant est que tu arrives  tre d'accord avec quelqu'un d'autre que toi mme.



> Tu n'as jamais lu le moindre rapport du Giec, car "tu n'tudies pas le changement climatique" sinon tu ne te lancerais pas dans une tel argutie.


Tu enfonces des portes ouvertes, bien sr que je n'tudie pas le changement climatique, pas plus que toi du reste. Mais au cas o tu ne l'ai pas encore compris, la crise climatique touche tout le monde, et s'informer sur la crise climatique est  la porte de tous, comme lire le  Rsum  lintention des dcideurs du GIEC   ou d'couter des confrences de vulgarisation comme les excellentes interventions  Jean-Marc Jancovici ou les vidos du Rveilleur. Tout comme les 150 citoyens tirs au sort de la Convention citoyenne pour le climat, n'ont pas tudi le changement climatique, mais se sont informs pendant plusieurs mois sur la crise climatique. Enfin j'attends toujours ton lien HTTP sur le graphique du GIEC.



> Comme je l'ai indiqu c'est dans le rapport de l'AIE cit dans l'article que tu as fournis en rfrence, table 3.1 comme je l'ai prcis. Cela m'a pris certes 20 minutes, mais si tu ne peux pas te sortir les doigts pour vrifier les articles de journaux que tu cites, je ne peux rien pour toi.


J'ai cherch ton graphique sans succs sur quelques minutes sur la page  World Energy Outlook 2018 . Mme une recherche Google Images ne me retourne rien. Certes je n'ai pas vingt minutes  y consacrer. Le fait que tu ne veuilles pas insrer un simple lien hypertexte dans ton commentaire en dit long sur ta volont de manipuler l'information au lien de simplement informer.



> Parce que tu te permet de lire mes messages sur d'autres sujets pour m'insulter en plus ? c'est le bouquet.
> Oui, c'est comme moi si je disais que tu es un juste un gros con alors que tu n'avoues n'tre d'un ignoramus pdant. J'avoue qu'on s'y tromperais.


J'utilise la mme mthode que tu as utilise avec Jean-Marc Jancovici, mais bon toi tu as le droit d'insulter (puisque tu considres a comme une insulte) Jean-Marc Jancovici, qui est un spcialiste reconnu de l'nergie et du climat depuis vingt ans, que tu dnigres (enfin toi tu appelles a insulter) de la faon suivante, je te cite  Son [Jean-Marc Jancovici] cas a longtemps t voqu aussi, un ingnieur tlcoms sans aucune comptence en climatologie, gologie, physique, cologie ou mme industrie ptrolire, et dont le seul fait d'arme est d'avoir pondu un rapport  l'ADEME. Aujourd'hui il fait le show man sur YouTube avec un agenda qui le classe d'office dans la catgorie des lobbyistes, et il ne s'en cache pas. Il a le bon mot, du charisme, c'est le Gad Elmaleh de l'uranium 235 . Le jour o ton intelligence et ta comprhension de l'nergie et de la crise climatique arriveront  la cheville de celle de  Jean-Marc Jancovici, j'accepterais volontiers que tu me qualifies  d'ignoramus pdant . 



> Je ne te salue pas.


De mon ct je te souhaite une excellente journe.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Malheureusement tu n'as pas compris que je faisais rfrence  la brutalit du changement ...


Tu l'as dj dit plusieurs fois et je vais te faire la mme rponse qu'avant, cette brutalit est imaginaire et on n'a observ aucune acclration de la monte des eaux ou de quoique ce soit. Cette thorie est uniquement base sur le calcul et des modles informatiques, comme le modle World 2 de ce cher Meadows pour son bouquin _les limites de la croissance_, et le modle bien connu dsormais du Covid de Neil Ferguson.
Mais avec un modle numrique, je peux envoyer des hommes sur la lune comme Jules Vernes.

A ce propos, j'ai cout une confrence d'effondristes sur le rapport Meadows qui tait fort intressante. On y apprend que quelque soit les inputs envisags, le fameux modle prvoit un effondrement, autrement dit il se valide lui mme. C'est une nouvelle religion, on a mme voqu l'ide d'un gouvernement mondial. Voila un monsieur qui a eu un impact politique considrable.







> Tu enfonces des portes ouvertes, bien sr que je n'tudie pas le changement climatique, pas plus que toi du reste.


Si si, je l'tudie depuis 4 ans maintenant mais pas  titre acadmique certes. J'ai cout des dizaines de confrenciers de pointe, mtorologues, climatologues, partisans ou non de la thorie anthropique du changement climatique.




> Mais au cas o tu ne l'ai pas encore compris, la crise climatique touche tout le monde, et s'informer sur la crise climatique est  la porte de tous, comme lire le  Rsum  lintention des dcideurs du GIEC   ou d'couter des confrences de vulgarisation comme les excellentes interventions  Jean-Marc Jancovici ou les vidos du Rveilleur. Tout comme les 150 citoyens tirs au sort de la Convention citoyenne pour le climat, n'ont pas tudi le changement climatique, mais se sont informs pendant plusieurs mois sur la crise climatique. Enfin j'attends toujours ton lien HTTP sur le graphique du GIEC.


Le rveilleur est un petit youtuber parlant du climat depuis son salon parisien, de la disparition des coraux qu'il n'a jamais vu et qui sont toujours l aux dires des centaines de plongeurs faisant du tourisme en Australie, et de lacidification des ocans qui fera disparatre les mollusques et le phytoplancton. Ce qui est la plus vaste blague de la collection : la rgion la plus poissonneuse du monde est celle ayant le plus bas pH,  7.7 soit plus bas que dans le pire scnario du Giec. Il s'agit de la rgion du Courant de Humboldt qui fournit 20% de la pche mondiale.
Il semble bien que, comme pour les plantes, la vie marine soit favorise dans un milieu  fort teneur en CO2 car n'oublions pas qu'elle a prospr au prcambrien quand ce taux tait 10 fois plus lev. Et si les ocans taient alors supposment plus acides, comment se fait-il que l'on retrouve des millions de fossiles dans le calcaire ? et de belle taille.

Le rveilleur se permet de donner des leons  des professeurs au collge de France, il a le melon qui ne passe plus les portes, comme Mendax de la Tronche en biais.
Le rveilleur est chaperonn par le directeur du Laboratoire des sciences du climat et de l'environnement qui est lui mme financ par ... le commissariat  l'nergie atomique. On a eu des soupons il a commenc  en parler, mais il ne s'en cache mme plus, au vu de sa rcente et impressionnante collection de vidos sur le sujet. Faire un doctorat en environnement pour finir VRP du nuclaire, quelle triste destine.

Et ce ne sont pas 150 gugusses slectionns pour amuser la galerie qui me feront changer d'avis. Par ailleurs, j'ai dj prcis que la figure tait issu du rapport AR5 du Giec.

Bref, tout ceci est de la propagande comme disait bien Marcel Leroux, climatologue franais mdaille d'or du CNRS, qui avait tout parfaitement rsum en 20 minutes : le taux de CO2 suit les tempratures, cela ne va pas faire mourir les animaux, et il y a beaucoup de propagandistes totalement nuls en climatologie.




> J'ai cherch ton graphique sans succs sur quelques minutes sur la page  World Energy Outlook 2018 . Mme une recherche Google Images ne me retourne rien. Certes je n'ai pas vingt minutes  y consacrer. Le fait que tu ne veuilles pas insrer un simple lien hypertexte dans ton commentaire en dit long sur ta volont de manipuler l'information au lien de simplement informer.


C'est dans le rapport pdf de 661 pages publi par l'AIE, le bouton download t'y donnera accs mais si tu n'y arrives pas, voila un lien direct : https://webstore.iea.org/download/direct/2375
Mais quand on est pas dou, on prtend que les gens sont des menteurs.




> J'utilise la mme mthode que tu as utilise avec Jean-Marc Jancovici, mais bon toi tu as le droit d'insulter (puisque tu considres a comme une insulte) Jean-Marc Jancovici, qui est un spcialiste reconnu de l'nergie et du climat depuis vingt ans, que tu dnigres (enfin toi tu appelles a insulter) de la faon suivante, je te cite  Son [Jean-Marc Jancovici] cas a longtemps t voqu aussi, un ingnieur tlcoms sans aucune comptence en climatologie, gologie, physique, cologie ou mme industrie ptrolire, et dont le seul fait d'arme est d'avoir pondu un rapport  l'ADEME. Aujourd'hui il fait le show man sur YouTube avec un agenda qui le classe d'office dans la catgorie des lobbyistes, et il ne s'en cache pas. Il a le bon mot, du charisme, c'est le Gad Elmaleh de l'uranium 235 . Le jour o ton intelligence et ta comprhension de l'nergie et de la crise climatique arriveront  la cheville de celle de  Jean-Marc Jancovici, j'accepterais volontiers que tu me qualifies  d'ignoramus pdant .


Jancovici n'est ni un spcialiste du climat ( ::mrgreen:: ) ni de l'nergie, et personne ne le connait en dehors de son petit snacle d'afficionados.
C'est un bte lobbyste de l'nergie nuclaire utilisant l'idologie de l'effondrement pour vendre son jouet  l'assemble nationale, en prtendant que cela ne cotera pas un rond. Un ingnieur civil calculant le cots d'investissement d'un nouveau parc nuclaire en le comparant aux autres nergies, mais sans mme tenir compte du dmantlement, quel srieux ! Et c'est dans son blog.

Et donc il a des bons mots, il fait rire son auditoire, c'est un bon show man. Mais son seul fait d'arme est un rapport  l'ADEME sur le carbone.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Tu l'as dj dit plusieurs fois et je vais te faire la mme rponse qu'avant, cette brutalit est imaginaire et on n'a observ aucune acclration de la monte des eaux ou de quoique ce soit.


Oui je le rcris, car tes facults de comprhension sont quelque peu altres. Pour preuve, ce rchauffement n'a rien d'imaginaire, puisque que ce rchauffement a dj eu lieu il y a  dix mille ans. La brutalit rsiderait (car tu n'as manifestement pas compris que ce n'tait pars arriv, puisque tu cherches des signes de monte des eaux ou autres) dans un rchauffement similaire de 5 C  en cent fois moins de temps.



> Cette thorie est uniquement base sur le calcul et des modles informatiques, comme le modle World 2 de ce cher Meadows pour son bouquin _les limites de la croissance_, et le modle bien connu dsormais du Covid de Neil Ferguson.
> Mais avec un modle numrique, je peux envoyer des hommes sur la lune comme Jules Vernes.
> A ce propos, j'ai cout une confrence d'effondristes sur le rapport Meadows qui tait fort intressante. On y apprend que quelque soit les inputs envisags, le fameux modle prvoit un effondrement, autrement dit il se valide lui mme. C'est une nouvelle religion, on a mme voqu l'ide d'un gouvernement mondial. Voila un monsieur qui a eu un impact politique considrable.


Je n'ai  malheureusement  pas vraiment compris ton commentaire, dommage que tes facults dexpression soient aussi basses que tes facults de comprhension. Si je comprends bien, tu es totalement hors-sujet, puisque tu compares des simulations informatiques datant des annes 1970 sur des donnes non climatiques  des des simulations climatiques faites aujourd'hui... Comme beaucoup tu excelles dans l'art de comparer des choux et des carottes.  Si j'interprte bien tes bouts de phrases, dans un deuxime temps, tu avances que dans les simulations  du Rapport Meadows quelques soit les donnes entres on arrive  l'effondrement. Serait-ce une tentative de sophisme de ta part ? On ne le saura jamais, la conclusion restera perdue dans les limbes insondables de ton cerveau. On remarquera ton attachement  la religion qui revient encore ici.  C'est une nouvelle religion  de quoi parle-ton ? Dieu seul le sait. (Normal puisque c'est une religion.)



> Si si, je l'tudie depuis 4 ans maintenant mais pas  titre acadmique certes. J'ai cout des dizaines de confrenciers de pointe, mtorologues, climatologues, partisans ou non de la thorie anthropique du changement climatique.


Le fait que tu ai cout des dizaines de confrence en quatre ans, ne veut pas dire que tu ai compris ces confrences. Je rappelle, au passage, que malgr avoir cout toute les vidos de Jean-Marc Jancovici, tu n'as toujours pas assimil un concept aussi simple de la non lasticit prix volume du ptrole. Donc j'ai des doutes pour les sujets plus compliqus.



> Le rveilleur est un petit youtuber parlant du climat depuis son salon parisien, de la disparition des coraux qu'il n'a jamais vu et qui sont toujours l aux dires des centaines de plongeurs faisant du tourisme en Australie, et de lacidification des ocans qui fera disparatre les mollusques et le phytoplancton. Ce qui est la plus vaste blague de la collection : la rgion la plus poissonneuse du monde est celle ayant le plus bas pH,  7.7 soit plus bas que dans le pire scnario du Giec. Il s'agit de la rgion du Courant de Humboldt qui fournit 20% de la pche mondiale.
> Il semble bien que, comme pour les plantes, la vie marine soit favorise dans un milieu  fort teneur en CO2 car n'oublions pas qu'elle a prospr au prcambrien quand ce taux tait 10 fois plus lev. Et si les ocans taient alors supposment plus acides, comment se fait-il que l'on retrouve des millions de fossiles dans le calcaire ? et de belle taille.
> Le rveilleur se permet de donner des leons  des professeurs au collge de France, il a le melon qui ne passe plus les portes, comme Mendax de la Tronche en biais.
> Le rveilleur est chaperonn par le directeur du Laboratoire des sciences du climat et de l'environnement qui est lui mme financ par ... le commissariat  l'nergie atomique. On a eu des soupons il a commenc  en parler, mais il ne s'en cache mme plus, au vu de sa rcente et impressionnante collection de vidos sur le sujet. Faire un doctorat en environnement pour finir VRP du nuclaire, quelle triste destine.


C'est toujours avec plaisir qu'on lit tes commentaires, car on y sent la bonne odeur de dnigrement habituelle qui  est ta marque de fabrique. Je me posais la question de savoir si tu disposais d'une autre mthode que le dnigrement systmatique, parsem d'accusations gratuites et non sources ? Me voil rassur, tu innoves un peu dans ce commentaire, en ajoutant  tes dnigrements habituels un petit soupon de thorie du complot. Si je comprends le Rveilleur serait indirectement un produit du lobby nuclaire franais. Magnifique. Cela dit le jour o tu arriveras  fournir un travail de qualit et aussi sourc que le Rveilleur, tu auras fait un saut norme dans l'volution, un peu du mme niveau que de l'australopithque  l'homo sapiens.




> C'est dans le rapport pdf de 661 pages publi par l'AIE, le bouton download t'y donnera accs mais si tu n'y arrives pas, voila un lien direct : https://webstore.iea.org/download/direct/2375Mais quand on est pas dou, on prtend que les gens sont des menteurs.


Tu n'es malheureusement pas un menteur, tu crois juste que la vrit est une opinion comme une autre. J'ai russi  tlcharger le rapport et effectivement ton graphique y figure bien. Cependant, je pense qu'effectivement il s'agit de simulations qui ne remettent pas en cause le pic de production de ptrole conventionnel qui a eu lieu en 2008 ni un possible dclin de la production mondiale de ptole en questionnant si linvestissement dans l'approvisionnement en combustibles fossiles est-il en dcalage avec les tendances de consommation ?  The risk of a supply crunch looms largest in oil. The average level of new conventional crude oil project approvals over the last three years is only half the amount necessary to balance the market out to 2025, given the demand outlook in the New Policies Scenario. US tight oil is unlikely to pick up the slack on its own. Our projections already incorporate a doubling in US tight oil from today to 2025, but it would need to more than triple in order to offset a continued absence of new conventional projects. . Page 28. Mais il serait plus intressant de lire le nouveau  World Energy Outlook 2020 .




> Jancovici n'est ni un spcialiste du climat () ni de l'nergie, et personne ne le connait en dehors de son petit snacle d'afficionados.


Si Jean-Marc Jancovici n'est pas un spcialiste du climat et de l'nergie et que personne ne le connat, tu m'expliqueras :
pourquoi certaines socits du prive payent sa socit Carbone 4 ?pourquoi il est invit dans des socits ou des universits pour faire des confrences ?pourquoi il est appel comme consultant  l'Assembl nationale ?pourquoi il donne des cours  l'cole nationale suprieure des mines de Paris ?pourquoi a-t-il t choisi pour rejoindre le Haut Conseil pour le climat par le Premier ministre ?pourquoi est-il invit comme expert du climat  la radio ou la tlvision par des journalistes ?
Deux solutions, soit les patrons des socits (comme Total, PSA, Schneider Electric, Lagardre...), les prsidents des Universits, les dputs, les ministres, les journalistes... sont tous des crtins patents et toi ddoumeche dveloppeur Visual Basic et Java tu  es la seule personne intelligente qui a su percer la vrit et voir l'imposture que reprsentait Jean-Marc Jancovici... Soit c'est l'inverse !



> C'est un bte lobbyste de l'nergie nuclaire utilisant l'idologie de l'effondrement pour vendre son jouet  l'assemble nationale, en prtendant que cela ne cotera pas un rond. Un ingnieur civil calculant le cots d'investissement d'un nouveau parc nuclaire en le comparant aux autres nergies, mais sans mme tenir compte du dmantlement, quel srieux ! Et c'est dans son blog.


Vu que tu as vu toutes les vidos de Jean-Marc Jancovici, mais que que tu les as pas comprises, je te rappelle que Jean-Marc Jancovici est intress par le nuclaire juste pour tuer le charbon. Faire du nuclaire pour le plaisir de faire du nuclaire ne l'intresse pas. Dvelopper l'olien et le solaire et arrter le nuclaire ne l'intresse pas non plus, car cela n'a aucun effet sur les missions de gaz  effet de serre en France. Dans quel article Jean-Marc Jancovici compare le nuclaire  l'olien sans tenir compte du  dmantlement ? Pas de lien, pas de rfrence, une  ddoumeche intox de plus  ? 



> Et donc il a des bons mots, il fait rire son auditoire, c'est un bon show man. Mais son seul fait d'arme est un rapport  l'ADEME sur le carbone.


Effectivement, Jean-Marc Jancovici est un trs bon orateur qui sait intresser son public  un sujet complexe et grave, c'est sa force. Mais bon au final on n'a pas vraiment envie d'en rire. Le bilan ADEME des versions 1  6 crit principalement par Jean-Marc Jancovici, crits de 2000  2010, date  laquelle il n'tait pas connu. Depuis Jean-Marc Jancovici a fait normment de choses, dont une socit, ONG, des confrences, crits des livres... Mais bon, tu refuses de voir ces choses, on ne peut pas forcer un aveugle  voir.

----------


## Mat.M

> Si Jean-Marc Jancovici n'est pas un spcialiste du climat et de l'nergie et que personne ne le connat, tu m'expliqueras


bonsoir la raison est trs simple c'est parce que tous les gens qui dfendent l'cologie et son idologie reprsentent une vritable aubaine pour l'quipe gouvernementale en place.
Je m'explique: les partis cologistes expliquent sans cesse qu'il faut privilgier les sources de production nergtiques alternatives comme l'olien et abandonner le nuclaire par exemple.
Ainsi cela influence l'esprit des lecteurs et du reste de la population.

En quoi c'est une aubaine pour le gouvernement ? 
Parce que le gouvernement franais n'aura pas besoin de refinancer un programme extrmement coteux de rfection/mise--niveau du parc nuclaire actuel avec la transition nergtique.
Disons que a cote vraiment moins cher le dveloppement des parcs oliens.
Combien cote une poigne d'oliennes combien cote une centrale nuclaire  ? Non seulement  construire mais aussi sans compter les dpenses leves d'exploitation d'une centrale nuclaire ventuellement finances par ltat ?

J'ai la certitude que sans la fermeture de la centrale de Fesseinheim ,a aurait cot une ruine pour Engie et donc ltat pour effectuer une remise  niveau de cette centrale et non pour satisfaire les colos.
Donc concernant la transition cologique c'est  une vritable tartufferie...
par exemple la maire de Paris fait planter des arbres  en centre-ville.
Mais planter des arbres en ville a cote quasiment rien au lieu de financer des gros projets culturels comme il y a eu dans le pass , vous me suivez ?

Le gros avantage du vlo c'est que y'a pas besoin de refaire la voirie des villes parce qu'un vlo n'abme pas les chausses.
L'anne dernire bref en 2019 j'avais entendu  la radio qu'il fallait trouver 25 milliards d'euros pour refaire les ponts, les chausses...
Bref y'a long  dire l-dessus

----------


## Invit

> Jean-Marc Jancovici est intress par le nuclaire juste pour tuer le charbon. Faire du nuclaire pour le plaisir de faire du nuclaire ne l'intresse pas. Dvelopper l'olien et le solaire et arrter le nuclaire ne l'intresse pas non plus, car cela n'a aucun effet sur les missions de gaz  effet de serre en France.


De ce que j'ai compris de JMJ, il prne surtout la rduction de la consommation d'nergie. Malheureusement, ds qu'un quidam l'interpelle, c'est pour parler du nuclaire...  ::mur::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui je le rcris, car tes facults de comprhension sont quelque peu altres. Pour preuve, ce rchauffement n'a rien d'imaginaire, puisque que ce rchauffement a dj eu lieu il y a  dix mille ans.  La brutalit rsiderait ((...) puisque tu cherches des signes de monte des eaux ou autres) dans un rchauffement similaire de 5 C en cent fois moins de temps.


Auparavant, tu nous as parl de "_la remonte de l'ocan de 120 mtres il y a dix mille ans_" puis tu as prtendu que ce n'tait pas une allusion  la monte des eaux actuelles, que le rchauffement ne se limitait pas  cela puis enfin que tu n'en avais jamais parl. C'est fort confus et un cochon n'y retrouverait pas ses petits, ce qui explique pourquoi on n'y comprend rien.
Mais comme je n'ai pas reu le baptme de ta secte, cela doit expliquer "l'altration de mes facults mentales".




> Car tu n'as manifestement pas compris que ce n'tait pas arriv


Encore une interprtation.




> Si je comprends bien, tu es totalement hors-sujet, puisque tu compares des simulations informatiques datant des annes 1970 sur des donnes non climatiques  des simulations climatiques faites aujourd'hui...  Comme beaucoup tu excelles dans l'art de comparer des choux et des carottes.


Si je me souviens bien, Jancovini parle longuement de Meadows lors de ses confrences et fonde la moiti de son argumentation dessus, et nous sommes tout  fait dans le monde de la simulation numrique. Et tu peux te mettre ce choux dans les oreilles et ces carottes l o je pense, cela fera un cochon de lait.




> Si j'interprte bien tes bouts de phrases, dans un deuxime temps, tu avances que dans les simulations  du Rapport Meadows quelques soit les donnes entres on arrive  l'effondrement. Serait-ce une tentative de sophisme de ta part ? On ne le saura jamais, la conclusion restera perdue dans les limbes insondables de ton cerveau. On remarquera ton attachement  la religion qui revient encore ici.  C'est une nouvelle religion  de quoi parle-ton ? Dieu seul le sait. (Normal puisque c'est une religion.)


Tu le saurais en coutant cette confrence d'effondristes, ce que tu ne feras jamais car tu ne sais pas te documenter, raison pour laquelle tu es inculte.




> Le fait que tu ais cout des dizaines de confrence en quatre ans, ne veut pas dire que tu ais compris ces confrences.


Comment peux-tu en juger, toi qui n'tudies pas le climat et n'a jamais lu un rapport du Giec ?




> Je rappelle, au passage, que malgr avoir cout toute les vidos de Jean-Marc Jancovici, tu n'as toujours pas assimil un concept aussi simple de la non lasticit prix volume du ptrole. Donc j'ai des doutes pour les sujets plus compliqus.


J'ai trs bien compris que c'tait un concept ne voulant rien dire et que tu as t incapable d'expliquer, un colifichet issu de l'conomie de grande surface.




> C'est toujours avec plaisir qu'on lit tes commentaires, car on y sent la bonne odeur de dnigrement habituelle qui est ta marque de fabrique.


Mais quand je dis que Rodolphe Meyers, dit le rveilleur, est un petit VRP du nuclaire qui se permet de donner des leons  des professeurs au collge de France, ou quand je dis que tu es un ignorasmus pdant, il ne faut pas y voir du dnigrement ou une quelconque animosit. C'est juste une ralit observable, et si tu en ressens du plaisir, tant mieux.
Rappelles-moi quelle est la production poissonnire et le pH du courant de Humbolt ? veux-tu une vido de plongeurs au milieu des coraux australiens ?




> Si je comprends le Rveilleur serait indirectement un produit du lobby nuclaire franais. Magnifique. Cela dit le jour o tu arriveras  fournir un travail de qualit et aussi sourc que le Rveilleur, tu auras fait un saut norme dans l'volution, un peu du mme niveau que de l'australopithque  l'homo sapiens.


Moi aussi j'ai fait des choses peu reluisantes pour manger quand j'tais jeune. Mme si aujourd'hui, ce serait impossible car j'ai des principes.


Extrait ralis sans trucage de sa chane youtube, et je n'ai pas tout list. Faut-il que je te mette un lien vers sa chane ou vas-tu trouver ?


Qu'un laboratoire du climat soit subventionn par l'industrie nuclaire pose question, pourquoi pas par Esso tant qu'on y est. 




> Tu n'es malheureusement pas un menteur, tu crois juste que la vrit est une opinion comme une autre. J'ai russi  tlcharger le rapport et effectivement ton graphique y figure bien. Cependant, je pense qu'effectivement il s'agit de simulations qui ne remettent pas en cause le pic de production de ptrole conventionnel qui a eu lieu en 2008


Je vais te faire une rponse  la gros Agnus puisque tu aimes donner le bton pour te faire battre: qui es tu toi, petit trouffion de base, pour dire aux experts de l'AIE qu'ils se trompent et que la production de ptrole conventionnelle ne dpassera jamais celle de 2008 ? ce qui par ailleurs n'a aucune espce d'importance puisque la production de barils en 2025 et au del sera suprieure  celle de 2008,  moins que tu ne veuilles remettre aussi cela en question.




> Si Jean-Marc Jancovici n'est pas un spcialiste du climat et de l'nergie et que personne ne le connat, tu m'expliqueras pourquoi certaines socits du prive payent sa socit Carbone 4, pourquoi il est invit dans des socits ou des universits pour faire des confrences, pourquoi a-t-il t choisi pour rejoindre le Haut Conseil pour le climat par le Premier ministre ?


Parce que c'est un lobbyste et qu'il fait son mtier de lobbyste et que le premier ministre est un ancien d'Areva. J'avoue ne pas avoir trouv la moindre publication scientifique ni mme de thse de ce monsieur dans le domaine de la climatologie, peut-tre pourrais-tu nous clairer ?




> Dans quel article Jean-Marc Jancovici compare le nuclaire  l'olien sans tenir compte du  dmantlement ? Pas de lien, pas de rfrence, une  ddoumeche intox de plus  ?


Pourquoi te fournir un lien puisque tu serais capable de ne pas le trouver, vu que tu n'as mme pas eu la curiosit de regarder son blog comme je te le suggrais, vu que tu es impotent ?




> Effectivement, Jean-Marc Jancovici est un trs bon orateur qui sait intresser son public  un sujet complexe et grave, c'est sa force. Mais bon au final on n'a pas vraiment envie d'en rire. Le bilan ADEME des versions 1  6 crit principalement par Jean-Marc Jancovici, crits de 2000  2010, date  laquelle il n'tait pas connu. Depuis Jean-Marc Jancovici a fait normment de choses, dont une socit, ONG, des confrences, crits des livres... Mais bon, tu refuses de voir ces choses, on ne peut pas forcer un aveugle  voir.


Oui oui, c'est encore un de ces gourous de l'apocalypse et il faut avoir du charisme et des bons mots pour subjuguer les gogos, ce qui n'est pas donn  tout le monde : Jim Jones, David Koresh, Luc Jouret, Nongqawuse.
Et son seul fait d'arme est d'avoir pondu un rapport  l'ADEME comme je le disais, comme quoi tu progresses quand tu veux.

----------


## Invit

> Qu'un laboratoire du climat soit subventionn par l'industrie nuclaire pose question, pourquoi pas par Esso tant qu'on y est.


Le CEA, ce n'est pas vraiment "l'industrie nuclaire"... Sinon autant dire que le forum dvp c'est "les gafa".

"Le Commissariat  l'nergie atomique et aux nergies alternatives (CEA) est un organisme divers d'administration centrale (ODAC) de recherche scientifique franais dans les domaines de lnergie, de la dfense, des technologies de l'information et de la communication, des sciences de la matire, des sciences de la vie et de la sant" (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commis...s_alternatives)




> dire aux experts de l'AIE qu'ils se trompent et que la production de ptrole conventionnelle ne dpassera jamais celle de 2008


L'AIE est notoirement critiqu pour produire des rapports plus politiques que scientifiques, minimiser le problme de la production de ptrole, utiliser des modles climatiques obsoltes, etc. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intern...ency#Criticism).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le CEA, ce n'est pas vraiment "l'industrie nuclaire"... Sinon autant dire que le forum dvp c'est "les gafa".
> 
> "Le Commissariat  l'nergie atomique et aux nergies alternatives (CEA) est un organisme divers d'administration centrale (ODAC) de recherche scientifique franais dans les domaines de lnergie, de la dfense, des technologies de l'information et de la communication, des sciences de la matire, des sciences de la vie et de la sant" (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commis...s_alternatives)


Le CEA c'est aussi la bombe et 4000 personnes dans le secteur de dfense, et de lourdes infrastructures de recherches dans le nuclaire comme Saclay et Marcoule. Et son dernier rapport financier ne nous dit quelle est la part du budget consacr  sa mission historique mais il doit tre consquent jusqu' preuve du contraire.

Le rle du LSCE n'est pas de faire de la recherche mdicale, atomique, physique ou de dfense mais de produire de la recherche climatique. Donc faire subventionner ce labo par le CNRS, d'accord.
Mais y impliquer le CEA, c'tait faire entrer le loup dans la bergerie, car il y a un conflit d'intrt vident.

Ceci expliquant sans doute pourquoi Franois Marie Bron, directeur de ce labo & chaperon de Rodolphe Meyers, dfend avec virulence l'industrie nuclaire. Allant jusqu prtendre que cela va sauver le climat, entre autres dclarations fracassantes que l'on retrouve en parcourant sa timeline et en lisant quelques uns de ses interviews.

Mais au risque d'en dcevoir certains, ni le nuclaire ni les oliennes ne sauveront le climat pas plus qu'ils ne sauveront les lions et les girafes. 




> L'AIE est notoirement critiqu pour produire des rapports plus politiques que scientifiques, minimiser le problme de la production de ptrole, utiliser des modles climatiques obsoltes, etc. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intern...ency#Criticism).


Quelle organisation internationale ne fait pas de politique et est au dessus de la critique, le GIEC ?
Le rle de l'AIE n'est pas de faire des prvisions mtorologiques ou climatiques, pas plus que ce n'est le rle de la NASA qui le fait pourtant aussi. Mais si j'ai besoin d'informations sur le ptrole, je vais voir chez BP, ou chez eux puisqu'on les a cit. Je ne sais pas o on a vu un problme dans la production de ptrole, hormis le fait qu'il occasionne des conflits.


Et tu demandais pourquoi on interroge toujours JMJ sur le nuclaire, c'est sans doute parce qu'il se dclare grand admirateur de Marcel Leboiteux, pre du parc lectronuclaire franais, qu'il prtend que c'est un amortisseur de la dcroissance (sic) et qu'il prfrrait vivre  fukushima daichi qu'en fasse d'une usine Seveso (dans l'mission de France Culture dont tu as extrait les vignettes).

Mais on ne rduira jamais les missions de GES de 4% par an ni  court ni  moyen terme, sans dplaise  JMJ et aux autres affilis au Club de Rome. Et heureusement.

----------


## Invit

> ..
> Mais au risque d'en dcevoir certains, ni le nuclaire ni les oliennes ne sauveront le climat pas plus qu'ils ne sauveront les lions et les girafes. 
> ...
> Mais on ne rduira jamais les missions de GES de 4% par an ni  court ni  moyen terme, sans dplaise  JMJ et aux autres affilis au Club de Rome. Et heureusement.


Je ne sais pas  quel point tu le fais exprs donc je vais la reposter :

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne sais pas  quel point tu le fais exprs donc je vais la reposter :


Mais ce monsieur peut raconter toutes les sornettes qu'il veut, on ne rduira jamais les missions de GES de 4% par an car c'est impossible en France mme, alors au niveau mondial, n'en parlons pas. Je ne vois ce qu'il y a de compliqu a comprendre la dedans.

----------


## Invit

> Mais ce monsieur peut raconter toutes les sornettes qu'il veut, on ne rduira jamais les missions de GES de 4% par an car c'est impossible en France mme, alors au niveau mondial, n'en parlons pas. Je ne vois ce qu'il y a de compliqu a comprendre la dedans.


O est-ce qu'il a dit qu'on allait rduire les missions de GES de 4% par an ?
Il dit que c'est ce qu'il faut faire pour viter un rchauffement insupportable et indique ce qui peut permettre d'y arriver, ou pas. Je ne vois ce qu'il y a de compliqu a comprendre la dedans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on ne rduira jamais les missions de GES de 4% par an car c'est impossible en France mme, alors au niveau mondial, n'en parlons pas.


Il suffit d'un effondrement mondial et ce sera bon, les missions de gaz  effet de serre d'origine humaine chuteront.
Le systme est trop fragile pour tenir ternellement. On ne va pas maintenir notre niveau de vie encore trs longtemps. Quand les gens seront pauvre ils ne consommeront plus et ne voyageront plus.

Par contre le confinement n'a pas du faire grand chose :
Pollution : le confinement n'a finalement pas fait baisser les missions de gaz  effet de serre



> Les donnes mondiales pour 2020 ne sont pas encore disponibles mais la tendance  la hausse des concentrations de gaz  effets de serre devrait se poursuivre cette anne, ajoute l'OMM, citant des rapports initiaux issus de diverses stations.

----------


## ddoumeche

> O est-ce qu'il a dit qu'on allait rduire les missions de GES de 4% par an ?
> Il dit que c'est ce qu'il faut faire pour viter un rchauffement insupportable et indique ce qui peut permettre d'y arriver, ou pas. Je ne vois ce qu'il y a de compliqu a comprendre la dedans.


Voyons, tu mets une premire vignette o ce monsieur prtend qu'il faut rduire les GES de 4%, ce qui est conforme avec ce que j'ai dj entendu. Si ce n'est pas ce qu'il entend, alors c'est un vux pieux.
Ensuite tu ajoutes une troisime vignette trompeuse puisqu'il ne reste pas bouche be mais parle de 30 minute du sujet.

Secundo, la France et la Grande Bretagne ont un parc nuclaire consquent, reprsentant jusqu' 75% pour le premier et 25% pour le second : les britanniques n'ont pas digr Sellafield. Cela les a t'il prserv du rchauffement climatique observ depuis 1970 ? aucunement si j'en crois les dbats actuels, aussi on peut rayer l'argument climatique. Pourquoi cela les prservait-il d'un rchauffement ventuel de 5c ? mystre.
On peut aussi poser la question aux EnR  la mode n'ont pas prserv la Californie de la scheresse ni l'Allemagne des mmes pisodes caniculaires que nous avons subit.

Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croient.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il suffit d'un effondrement mondial et ce sera bon, les missions de gaz  effet de serre d'origine humaine chuteront.
> Le systme est trop fragile pour tenir ternellement. On ne va pas maintenir notre niveau de vie encore trs longtemps. Quand les gens seront pauvre ils ne consommeront plus et ne voyageront plus.


Admettons que cela se produise, ce n'est pas trop grave. Les europens vont faire le choix de la pauprisation et les chinois, les indiens, les brsiliens et les amricains voyageront et visiteront les ruines antiques de l'Europe disparue pour se prendre en photo et feront l'aumne  nos arrires petits enfants, et ils seront mus par leur triste sort. Les prmisses sont l : chute du QI, systme de soins corrompu, rincarnation du pharaon des 7 plaies d'Egypte, et surtout un signe funeste qui ne trompe pas, les gmeaux dans le 3me dcan de Neptune.


Mais tu ne m'as toujours pas expliqu pourquoi le "systme" va seffondrer et ne jamais s'en remettre. En quoi le systme est trop fragile puisqu'il est volutif au contraire du communisme ? A ce propos, va plutt couter la confrence sur Meadows que j'ai post.




> Mais effectivement il est impossible d'tre si nombreux avec un niveau de vie aussi lev et de diminuer les missions de gaz  effet de serre en parallle.


Qui a parl d'avoir 8 ou 10 milliards d'habitants avec un niveau de vie occidental ? on en est loin et cela n'arrivera peut-tre jamais




> Par contre le confinement n'a pas du faire grand chose :
> Pollution : le confinement n'a finalement pas fait baisser les missions de gaz  effet de serre


Normal puisque les missions humaines ne reprsentent que 5% des missions mondiales de GES et comme je le disais, l'impact du confinement est imperceptible.

Conclusion, on ne les baissera jamais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les europens vont faire le choix de la pauprisation et les chinois, les indiens, les brsiliens et les amricains voyageront 
> (...)
> Mais tu ne m'as toujours pas expliqu pourquoi le "systme" va seffondrer et ne jamais s'en remettre


Les banques sont toutes lies entre elles, si une grosse banque fait faillite l'conomie souffre partout dans le monde.
Pour financer le confinement les banques centrales ont du crer beaucoup d'argent et quand on crer trop d'argent a fini toujours mal.
En 2008 il y a eu la faillite de la Lehman Brothers, les banques faisaient n'importe avec les CDS et d'autres trucs du genre et rien n'a t rgl depuis, donc il y aura un problme plus gros qu'en 2008 un de c4.




> Qui a parl d'avoir 8 ou 10 milliards d'habitants avec un niveau de vie occidental ?


C'est une figure de style, mais en gros il y a des pays pauvres en voie de dveloppement (donc la population augmente et la pollution par habitant galement).
Quand l'conomie mondiale est globalement en croissance, la pollution d'origine humaine augmente. Si il y avait de la croissance pendant encore 30 ans, au bout d'un moment il y aurait 8 milliards d'humains et il y aurait beaucoup plus d'humains avec des bonnes conditions de vies qu'aujourd'hui (alors que a fait des annes qu'on nous dit que les humains consomment trop de ressources).

Pour le moment ils disent que la rcession mondiale n'est pas grave :
Le FMI voit une rcession mondiale moins forte que prvu
On verra comment a va voluer dans les annes  venir. Dj que 2021 risque d'tre aussi pourrie que 2020. On va probablement se taper un troisime confinement  cause de l'pidmie saisonnire de grippe de janvier/fvrier. 




> Conclusion, on ne les baissera jamais.


Il y a des centaines d'autres scnarios qui pourraient provoquer un effondrement :
Collapsologie - Thmes gnraux

----------


## Invit

> tu mets une premire vignette


Je n'ai rien mis du tout. Cette image vient du twitter de JMJ mais comme tu connais trs bien le gars, tu dois certainement dj le savoir... https://twitter.com/jmjancovici/stat...72757036859392




> ce monsieur prtend qu'il faut rduire les GES de 4%, ce qui est conforme avec ce que j'ai dj entendu. Si ce n'est pas ce qu'il entend, alors c'est un vux pieux.


Pour information, il n'est ni le Prsident du Monde ni Dieu. Quand il dit "il faut", il ne promet pas que a va se produire, il dit juste "il faut".




> la France et la Grande Bretagne ... Cela les a t'il prserv du rchauffement climatique observ depuis 1970 ? 
> ... EnR  la mode n'ont pas prserv la Californie de la scheresse ni l'Allemagne des mmes pisodes caniculaires que nous avons subit.


Sans blague ? Ca ne leur a pas donn un micro-climat magique ? Ca alors ! Et tu es au courant que quand tu ptes dans ton slip, tous les occupants de l'ascenceur subissent quand mme l'odeur ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je n'ai rien mis du tout.


L'image s'est poste toute seule, quel progrs. Donc ton gars est un manipulateur, et ca tombe bien car tu as un faible pour les manipulateurs. 




> Ca alors ! Et tu es au courant que quand tu ptes dans ton slip, tous les occupants de lascenseur subissent quand mme l'odeur ?


Tant que cela ne sent pas le foutre comme certains, tout va bien.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Auparavant, tu nous as parl de "_la remonte de l'ocan de 120 mtres il y a dix mille ans_" puis tu as prtendu que ce n'tait pas une allusion  la monte des eaux actuelles, que le rchauffement ne se limitait pas  cela puis enfin que tu n'en avais jamais parl. C'est fort confus et un cochon n'y retrouverait pas ses petits, ce qui explique pourquoi on n'y comprend rien.
> Mais comme je n'ai pas reu le baptme de ta secte, cela doit expliquer "l'altration de mes facults mentales".


La mont des eaux d  la crise climatique est une prvision connue de tous. Mais je ne la cite pas en exemple. Tu ne m'as pas expliqu pourquoi tu as rpondu longuement sur ce point prcis alors que je ne la cite pas en exemple ? Je vais la faire courte, comme souvent tu rponds  ct de la plaque.



> Encore une interprtation.


Pourtant cette phrase qui ne sort pas de mon interprtation :  brutalit est imaginaire et on n'a observ aucune acclration de la monte des eaux ou de quoique ce soit  donc tu as bien cherch dans le prsent quelque chose qui n'est pas arriv. 



> Si je me souviens bien, Jancovici parle longuement de Meadows lors de ses confrences et fonde la moiti de son argumentation dessus, et nous sommes tout  fait dans le monde de la simulation numrique. Et tu peux te mettre ce choux dans les oreilles et ces carottes l o je pense, cela fera un cochon de lait.


Effectivement, Jean-Marc Jancovici a fait quelques rares rfrences au rapport Meadows. Mais comme prcdemment tu rponds  ct de la plaque, puisque nous faisions rfrence  des simulations du GIEC qui n'ont rien  voir avec le rapport Meadows ni avec Jean-Marc Jancovici. Donc tu accouches l d'un double sophisme qui est le suivant : puisque les simulations du rapport Meadows (qui n'ont rien  voir avec le climat) sont (d'aprs toi) fausses et que  Jean-Marc Jancovici en a parl quelques rares fois dans ses confrences alors les simulations du GIEC sont fausses... On voit que ton tude de la crise climatique, assis chez toi tranquillement dans ton canap, pendant quatre annes n'est pas vraiment concluant... 



> Tu le saurais en coutant cette confrence d'effondristes, ce que tu ne feras jamais car tu ne sais pas te documenter, raison pour laquelle tu es inculte.


Je te remercie de me traiter d'inculte, cependant de mon ct je laisse les rares lecteurs de tes commentaires pour juger ton haut niveau de comprhension de la crise climatique. La grande diffrence entre nous deux est que je ne me crois pas plus intelligent qu'un ingnieur de l'cole Polytechnique comme Jean-Marc Jancovici. Ni les rapports du GIEC, ni Jean-Marc Jancovici ne sont collapsologues. Mais bon vu ton habitue  rpondre  ct de la plaque, je ne doit pas m'tonner de cette drive.




> Comment peux-tu en juger, toi qui n'tudies pas le climat et n'a jamais lu un rapport du Giec ?


Tu as dj du mal  comprendre mes rponses, vu que tu rponds tout le temps  ct de la plaque. On parle de simulations du GIEC tu rponds rapport Meadows. Je te parle de mont des eaux il y a dix mille ans, tu me dis qu'on a toujours pas constat de mont des eaux aujourd'hui, etc. Les exemples sont nombreux. Je n'ai jamais prtendu tudier le climat ou avoir lu en entier un rapport du GIEC. Mais je ne pense pas non plus que tu lises les revues  comit de lecture. Par contre tu prtends couter des partisans ou non de la thorie anthropique du changement climatique, donc tu coutes galement des climato-sceptiques. Cela se passe de commentaires.




> J'ai trs bien compris que c'tait un concept ne voulant rien dire et que tu as t incapable d'expliquer, un colifichet issu de l'conomie de grande surface.


Il suffit de voir lire l'article  Le ptrole est-il lastique ? , mme un inculte comme moi a compris que l'observation du pass montre donc que nous avons pu avoir plus de ptrole avec un prix qui monte, plus de ptrole avec un prix qui descend, ou la mme quantit de ptrole avec un prix qui fait nimporte quoi. Alors un brillant cerveau comme le tient, plus intelligent qu'un polytechnicien, comprendra facilement ce concept.




> Mais quand je dis que Rodolphe Meyers, dit le rveilleur, est un petit VRP du nuclaire qui se permet de donner des leons  des professeurs au collge de France, ou quand je dis que tu es un ignorasmus pdant, il ne faut pas y voir du dnigrement ou une quelconque animosit. C'est juste une ralit observable, et si tu en ressens du plaisir, tant mieux.
> Rappelles-moi quelle est la production poissonnire et le pH du courant de Humbolt ? veux-tu une vido de plongeurs au milieu des coraux australiens ?


Une ralit observable que par toi et sans aucunes preuves ? Et bien c'est qu'on appelle du dnigrement et de la diffamation. Si cela peut gayer un peu ta vie, je veux bien tre un  ignorasmus pdant , mais un   ignorasmus pdant , qui contrairement  toi ne se croit pas plus intelligent qu'un polytechnicien.




> Extrait ralis sans trucage de sa chane youtube, et je n'ai pas tout list. Faut-il que je te mette un lien vers sa chane ou vas-tu trouver ?


Le trucage n'est pas dans tes captures d'cran, mais dans tes propos. Je cite ta diffamation :  Le rveilleur est chaperonn par le directeur du Laboratoire des sciences du climat et de l'environnement qui est lui mme financ par ... le commissariat  l'nergie atomique.  On a eu des soupons il a commenc  en parler, mais il ne s'en cache mme plus, au vu de sa rcente et impressionnante collection de vidos sur le sujet.  De belles accusation sans aucunes preuves. Du dnigrement et la diffamation, domaines dans lequel tu excelles sans aucun doute.  Mais bon il faut bien exceller dans un domaine.




> Qu'un laboratoire du climat soit subventionn par l'industrie nuclaire pose question, pourquoi pas par Esso tant qu'on y est.


Cela pose question aux personnes complotistes en manque de dnigrement et de diffamation. Je rappelle que le nom du CEA est Le Commissariat  l'nergie atomique et aux nergies alternatives, est un organisme divers d'administration centrale (ODAC) de recherche scientifique franais dans les domaines de lnergie, de la dfense, des technologies de l'information et de la communication, des sciences de la matire, des sciences de la vie et de la sant. Mais un bon complotiste sera  omnibul par  Commissariat  l'nergie atomique  et clipsant  tous les autres domaines d'activit de l'organisme. D'ailleurs un des domaines de recherche du CEA est Climat & environnement. Ensuite on apprend que Laboratoire des sciences du climat et l'environnement est fait une unit mixte de recherche commun au CEA, CNRS et UVSQ... Qui ne sont pas des sponsors comme tu dis, mais Laboratoire des sciences du climat et l'environnement est sous dpendance directe du CEA, du CNRS et de l'UVSQ.




> Je vais te faire une rponse  la gros Agnus puisque tu aimes donner le bton pour te faire battre: qui es tu toi, petit troufion de base, pour dire aux experts de l'AIE qu'ils se trompent et que la production de ptrole conventionnelle ne dpassera jamais celle de 2008 ? ce qui par ailleurs n'a aucune espce d'importance puisque la production de barils en 2025 et au del sera suprieure  celle de 2008,  moins que tu ne veuilles remettre aussi cela en question.


Je te cite :  la production de barils en 2025 et au del sera suprieure  celle de 2008 . Tout le monde sera amus de voir que tu vis dj en 2025.  quel moment ai-je que le rapports de l'AIE se trompait ? Uniquement dans ta tte. Je ne fais que citer le rapport de l'AIE, comme cette phrase page 45 :  La production mondiale de ptrole brut conventionnel a atteint un pic en 2008 avec 69,5 mb/j et a diminu depuis d'environ 2,5 mb/j . Donc un humble inculte comme moi, ose comprendre que le rapport de l'AIE en remet pas en cause le pic de production de ptrole conventionnel qui a eu lieu en 2008.




> Parce que c'est un lobbyste et qu'il fait son mtier de lobbyste et que le premier ministre est un ancien d'Areva. J'avoue ne pas avoir trouv la moindre publication scientifique ni mme de thse de ce monsieur dans le domaine de la climatologie, peut-tre pourrais-tu nous clairer ?


Comme tu le sais trs bien, mais tu aimes enfoncer tes portes ouvertes, Jean-Marc Jancovici ne fait pas de recherche, il fait de la vulgarisation, c'est  dire qu'il va lire les publications dans les revues  comit de lecture, les synthtise et les explique  des chefs d'entreprises, des politiques, des tudiants... Sa formation de polytechnicien lui permet pleinement d'apprhender, comprendre, synthtiser ces problmes complexes. Beaucoup de personnes font du lobby, mais tout le monde n'est pas audit par l'assembl Nationale,  tout le monde ne donne des cours  l'cole nationale suprieure des mines de Paris...

Les lecteurs de tes commentaires seront srement trs amuss que tu prtendes que des dirigeants de socits (comme Total, PSA, Schneider Electric, Lagardre...), les prsidents d'coles et Universits, des dputs, des ministres, des journalistes sont tous des crtins patents puisqu'ils font appel Jean-Marc Jancovici comme expert en nergie et en climat, mais que toi, ddoumeche dveloppeur Visual Basic et Java, tu es la seule personne intelligente qui a su percer la vrit et voir l'imposture que reprsentait Jean-Marc Jancovici... 




> Pourquoi te fournir un lien puisque tu serais capable de ne pas le trouver, vu que tu n'as mme pas eu la curiosit de regarder son blog comme je te le suggrais, vu que tu es impotent ?


Comme beaucoup de personnes complotistes et diffamatoires tu avances des choses sans les prouver et c'est aux autres d'aller chercher l'infomation...  Si ton accusation tait vraiment srieuse, tu te serais donn  coeur joie de donner un lien hypertexte. L'explication la plus plausible est que tu es lu un article que tu n'as pas compris, et que tu sais encore moins expliquer cet article et le retrouver.




> Oui oui, c'est encore un de ces gourous de l'apocalypse et il faut avoir du charisme et des bons mots pour subjuguer les gogos, ce qui n'est pas donn  tout le monde : Jim Jones, David Koresh, Luc Jouret, Nongqawuse.
> Et son seul fait d'arme est d'avoir pondu un rapport  l'ADEME comme je le disais, comme quoi tu progresses quand tu veux.


Ta description ne correspond pas  la ralit, puisque Jean-Marc Jancovici  est reconnu par les personnes intelligentes un expert en nergie et climat. Son prtendu charisme est  subjectif, je connais plusieurs personnes qui tout en apprciant son discours ont horreur de son attitude. Tu dois tre la seule personne  connatre Jean-Marc Jancovici par son rapport de l'ADEME. D'ailleurs as-tu lu une des versions du rapport de l'ADME ? Tu as du lire son rapport, sinon tu n'es vraiment pas srieux, puisque selon toi et uniquement toi, c'est seul fait d'arme. Une simple lecture de la page Wikipdia de Jean-Marc Jancovici rduit  nant cette affirmation ridicule.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les banques sont toutes lies entre elles, si une grosse banque fait faillite l'conomie souffre partout dans le monde.
> Pour financer le confinement les banques centrales ont du crer beaucoup d'argent et quand on crer trop d'argent a fini toujours mal.
> En 2008 il y a eu la faillite de la Lehman Brothers, les banques faisaient n'importe avec les CDS et d'autres trucs du genre et rien n'a t rgl depuis, donc il y aura un problme plus gros qu'en 2008 un de c4.


Il y a toujours eu des bulles financires, bancaires, spculatives et immobilires et il y en aura d'autres tous les 20-30 ans en moyenne. Et la crise bancaire de 2008 qui a commenc en t 2007 n'a rien  voir avec le ptrole quoi qu'on en prtende. 
Pas plus qu'avec le CO2 ou la transition nergtique.

Quand les pays pauvres se dveloppent, ils jettent leurs ordures partout et elles finissent dans les rivires et l'ocan, et seulement ensuite ils s'occupent des problmes secondaires comme la pollution. D'o l'importance de la gestion des dchets, parce que le problme est loin d'tre rgl et au contraire se dveloppe.
Et si les pays europens ne veulent pas financer ou construire des centrales en Afrique au nom de la sauvegarde la plante, et bien les africains vont voir chez les chinois qui n'ont pas forcment les mmes normes  :8-): 

On peut toujours prdire que tout va s'effondrer comme le font Meadows et ses affilis. Il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur son modle agrgeant toutes les ressources non renouvelables en un tout, et faisant des humains tous pareils qui se reproduisent comme des lapins.
As-tu regard la confrence sur ce sujet que j'ai prsent, qu'en as-tu pens ?

Et tes scnarios n'en sont pas mais un fatras de thmes autour de l'apocalypse, comme dans la tradition eschatologique chrtienne. Cela doit tre un travers de l'Homo Sapiens qui aime jouer  se faire peur ds l'enfance, la peur tant une motion utile  la survie. Mais elle n'empche pas le danger

Notons que les franais lisent Macron qui est la rincarnation du pharaon de la bible et s'inquitent aprs de la fin du monde, les franais sont des veaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a toujours eu des bulles financires, bancaires, spculatives et immobilires et il y en aura d'autres tous les 20-30 ans en moyenne.


Parfois elles sont suivies par une guerre mondiale.
Premire guerre mondiale et crise financire : des parallles troublants



> Bientt le 11 novembre 2013. L'occasion de penser, dj, au centenaire de la guerre de 1914-1918, qui fera l'objet de nombreuses clbrations et manifestations en 2014. Notre contributeur, l'historien Harold James, y ajoute un regard particulier, *celui du lien entre la crise financire de 1907 et la Premire Guerre mondiale*. Alors que cinq ans aprs la crise des subprimes aux tats-Unis, le monde est  nouveau tent par le nationalisme face au pouvoir sans limite de la finance, le parallle est videmment tentant.


Du Krach de Wall Street  la Seconde guerre mondiale, comment la Grande Dpression a t un traumatisme dans les annes 1930



> La Grande Dpression, voque  l'occasion des turbulences conomiques actuelles provoques par la crise sanitaire du coronavirus, a commenc par un krach boursier sans prcdent aux Etats-Unis.
> 
> La droute financire d'octobre 1929 a plong le monde dans une crise conomique et financire qui durera dix ans, entranant faillites et chmage de masse  travers l'ensemble des pays industrialiss. *Les rpercussions politiques de la crise conomique seront normes avec notamment l'lection en 1933 d'Adolf Hitler en Allemagne*, dont la politique expansionniste et nationaliste sera  l'origine du dclenchement de la Seconde Guerre mondiale.


Si a se trouve dans 5, 6 ans on sera dans une grande dpression (ce sont des choses qui arrivent).
Les crises conomiques ont toujours des consquences lourdes et l'conomie mondiale tait dj dans un tat catastrophique avant 2020.




> Et la crise bancaire de 2008 qui a commenc en t 2007 n'a rien  voir avec le ptrole quoi qu'on en prtende.


L je n'ai pas parl de ptrole, j'ai dis que la crise de 2008 tait d aux excs de la finance. Vous avez dj The Big Short ?




> Quand les pays pauvres se dveloppent, ils jettent leurs ordures partout et elles finissent dans les rivires et l'ocan, et seulement ensuite ils s'occupent des problmes secondaires comme la pollution.


Ben ouais, ils ne veulent pas se mettre un frein tout de suite, ils veulent se dvelopper le plus rapidement possible donc l'environnement prend cher.
Un peu comme a :
Inde : le brlage de chaume aggrave la pollution de l'air



> Les voitures, les centrales lectriques alimentes au charbon et les cuisinires contribuent  faire de New Delhi lune des villes les plus pollues au monde. Mais chaque automne, le brouillard de pollution empire lorsquun nuage de fume arrive en provenance des tats du nord-ouest du pays, le Punjab et le Haryana.  partir de la fin septembre, les riziculteurs de ces tats brlent leurs champs pour faire place  la prochaine culture, le bl.
> 
> Un autre pic de pollution est attendu ce week-end, alors que les Indiens de tout le pays descendront dans la rue pour allumer des feux dartifice et des lanternes afin de clbrer Diwali, la fte la plus importante en Inde, et ce malgr la pandmie de coronavirus.





> Et si les pays europens ne veulent pas financer ou construire des centrales en Afrique au nom de la sauvegarde la plante, et bien les africains vont voir chez les chinois qui n'ont pas forcment les mmes normes


Aujourd'hui les chinois sont meilleurs pour construire des centrales nuclaires que les franais. Mais a leur arrive de travailler ensemble :
EPR : pourquoi les Chinois y arrivent et pas nous ?
Le deuxime EPR de la centrale nuclaire de Taishan en Chine sur le point dentrer en exploitation commerciale



> Le projet est port par TNPJVC, une joint-venture fonde par CGN (51%), EDF (30%) et llectricien chinois provincial Guangdong Energy Group (19%). Le Groupe EDF avec sa filiale Framatome est intervenu en tant que fournisseur de la technologie EPR. Le projet a bnfici de 35 annes de coopration stratgique entre EDF et CGN, du retour dexprience de lEPR de Flamanville 3 et de la complmentarit des filires nuclaires franaise et chinoise.


Mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas des masses de centrales nuclaires en construction en Afrique :
The Database on Nuclear Power Reactors
En ce moment il y a 53 centrales nuclaires en construction dans le monde.




> On peut toujours prdire que tout va s'effondrer comme le font Meadows et ses affilis.


C'est un scnario possible. On va peut-tre retrouver les ambiances des annes 1920 un de c4.




> Notons que les franais lisent Macron qui est la rincarnation du pharaon de la bible et s'inquitent aprs de la fin du monde, les franais sont des veaux.


Au second tour les franais ont vot contre Marine et non pas pour Macron.
Les rsultats du premier tour taient tendus, d'autres candidats n'taient pas loin des scores de Marine et Macron.
Fillon subissait un acharnement mdiatique, policier et judiciaire, Marine ne se faisait pas spcialement attaqu, les mdias taient tous  fond derrire Macron, etc.

Voil le top 6 :
M. Emmanuel MACRON : 18,19% InscritsMme Marine LE PEN : 16,14% InscritsM. Franois FILLON : 15,16% InscritsM. Jean-Luc MLENCHON : 14,84% InscritsM. Benot HAMON : 4,82% InscritsM. Nicolas DUPONT-AIGNAN : 3,56% Inscrits
De toute faon si il y avait quelqu'un d'autre  la place de Macron on serait dans la mme galre aujourd'hui.

----------


## Invit

> On peut toujours prdire que tout va s'effondrer comme le font Meadows et ses affilis. Il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur son modle agrgeant toutes les ressources non renouvelables en un tout, et faisant des humains tous pareils qui se reproduisent comme des lapins.
> As-tu regard la confrence sur ce sujet que j'ai prsent, qu'en as-tu pens ?


La question ne s'adresse pas  moi mais je me permets de rpondre car j'ai regard la confrence et j'en pense que :
- c'est trange que tu traites le CEA "d'industrie nuclaire" et que tu nous parles une confrence "d'effondriste" faite par un ingnieur du CEA
- tu n'as pas compris que les systmes dynamiques permettent d'tudier les phnomnes d'aprs leurs relations, sans avoir  connaitre parfaitement leurs dtails intrinsques.
- et surtout, tu n'as pas compris que le problme n'est pas les ressources non renouvelables mais le principe de croissance mme. Pourtant, il y avait un indice dans le titre : "les limites  la croissance"...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Parfois elles sont suivies par une guerre mondiale.


Ce qui rduira la surpopulation, les meilleurs partant en premier, et Cousteau sera content. Il ne faut pas tout voir ngativement.




> L je n'ai pas parl de ptrole, j'ai dis que la crise de 2008 tait d aux excs de la finance. Vous avez dj vu The Big Short ?


Je l'ai visionn 4 fois. Ce film tant dans ma collection de DVD et on n'y parle nul part du ptrole ou du CO2 mais uniquement de la bulle immobilire selon des mcanismes conomiques dsormais bien connus. Aucun rapport avec le WEMO ou le ptrole ou autre. 
Et en mettant en place un gouvernement mondial dirig par des vieux crotons, tout le monde sera heureux ?

Si j'en suis la logique un peu biaise de cet article du National Geographic, les paysans indiens devraient ne plus fertiliser les sols selon des techniques vieilles comme le monde, car cela risque de gner le confort des urbains de la capitale, qui n'ont jamais labour un champ de leur vie (mais se plaignent peut-tre des engrais et des pesticides).
Il serait peut-tre plus efficace d'enterrer les chaumes, mais le problme me surtout tre la mise aux normes des centrales et les voitures dans une ville de 21,75 millions d'habitants. L'autre alternative tant que l'tat offre aux paysans plus de tracteurs, des charrues bref que l'Inde passe exclusivement  l'agriculture industrielle intensive ... la encore les radicaux de l'cologie seront mcontents.

Pour raison garder, faut-il leur rappeler que l'Inde mourrait de faim  l'indpendance et que 300 d'indiens millions vivent avec 2 dollars par jour ? Il faut faire attention  ce qui y publi dans le National Geographic, surtout quand on sait  qui appartient le journal et qui est l'ditrice en chef. N'est-ce pas ce journal qui prtendait que les ours polaires taient en train de disparatre ?
Ils vont trs bien, et un campeur norvgien s'est mme fait manger cet t par un ours, car cet animal est un carnivore.

53 centrales nuclaires ne suffisent mme pas  cette industrie  conserver ses parts de march, et il n'y aucun jamais 4000 nouvelles centrales dans le monde  moins que l'on ne veuille que tous les pays aient la bombe atomique,  commencer par le Qubec libre. Il suffit de voir ce qui c'est pass sous les res Bush ou avec l'Iran.

Pour l'instant cela a plutt une ambiance d'octobre 1917. 

Mais bien sur, les franais ont vot contre Marine  :8-):  il n'avaient qu' ne pas voter, mais aprs ils pleurent "ouin ouin Macron est un type de droite j'ai pas vot pour a". C'tait prvisible.

Alors qu'en lisant Fillon, on aurait soign les vieux  l'hydrochloroquine, eut beaucoup moins de dcs du covid (mais pas de vieillesse), on n'aurait pas confin ni eut les gilets jaunes, Dieu n'aurait pas fait brler Notre Dame et la Vierge Marie serait apparue  Bzier.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La question ne s'adresse pas  moi mais je me permets de rpondre car j'ai regard la confrence et j'en pense que :
> - c'est trange que tu traites le CEA "d'industrie nuclaire" et que tu nous parles une confrence "d'effondriste" faite par un ingnieur du CEA
> - tu n'as pas compris que les systmes dynamiques permettent d'tudier les phnomnes d'aprs leurs relations, sans avoir  connaitre parfaitement leurs dtails intrinsques.
> - et surtout, tu n'as pas compris que le problme n'est pas les ressources non renouvelables mais le principe de croissance mme. Pourtant, il y avait un indice dans le titre : "les limites  la croissance"...


- Je n'ai jamais dit que je partageais leurs conclusions
- Dtails intrinsques qu'on ne connait pas car personne ne sait vraiment comment marche ce modle si j'en crois le confrencier
- Tu devrais vivre dans une grotte  manger des glands et des racines, ou ramasser du charbon  la main comme ces indiens pauvres. Ce qui fait que tu as un mode de vie d'occidental gt, c'est la croissance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui rduira la surpopulation


Ne sous estimez pas les consquences des crises conomiques, ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas un phnomne rare que ce n'est pas grave. Une crise conomique peut entrainer des annes de guerres et de famines.
Les banques centrales et les tats font trop d'erreurs depuis trop longtemps, donc l'conomie mondiale se dirige fatalement vers un krach.




> Si j'en suis la logique un peu biaise de cet article du National Geographic, les paysans indiens devraient ne plus fertiliser les sols selon des techniques vieilles comme le monde, car cela risque de gner le confort des urbains de la capitale


Je ne crois pas que ce soit qu'il faille retenir. Pour moi le point important c'est que mme avant que les paysans brlent leur champs, la pollution est dj  un niveau beaucoup trop lev. Et il n'y a pas que l'air qui est pollu
Bref, c'tait juste pour illustrer le fait que les pays en voie de dveloppement ont envie de se dvelopper trs rapidement, donc ils polluent beaucoup.




> et il n'y aucun jamais 4000 nouvelles centrales dans le monde  moins que l'on ne veuille que tous les pays aient la bombe atomique,  commencer par le Qubec libre


Ce ne sont pas les mme niveaux d'enrichissements de l'uranium. Avec de l'uranium pour centrale nuclaire tu ne peux pas crer d'arme nuclaire.
Et dans la logique du truc, si tout les pays avaient des bombes atomiques, il n'y aurait plus de guerre, vu que l'ide c'est "si tu m'envoies une bombe, avant qu'elle n'atterrisse je t'en envoie une et on se dtruit mutuellement".
Ce serait pas mal que les USA et isral laissent l'Iran construire des centrales nuclaires tranquillement, au lieu de faire du sabotage.




> Mais bien sur, les franais ont vot contre Marine  il n'avaient qu' ne pas voter, mais aprs ils pleurent "ouin ouin Macron est un type de droite j'ai pas vot pour a". C'tait prvisible.


Les gens qui se sont forc  voter Macron au second tour, savaient trs bien ce que a allait tre. Les lecteurs LFI disaient des trucs du genre "aujourd'hui je vais voter Macron, demain je manifeste".

Le RN motive des gens  aller voter contre lui. Quand il y a le RN au second tour la participation est lev. Ce serait intressant que les gens lchent l'affaire, qu'ils arrtent de faire barrage, ce serait beau un taux d'abstention norme au second tour d'une  prsidentielle (si tout le monde se disait "je ne me sens reprsent par aucun des 2 partis au second tour").




> Pour l'instant cela a plutt une ambiance d'octobre 1917.


Bof,  l'poque c'tait la guerre mondiale, aujourd'hui les gens sont juste enferms chez eux, pas de restaurant, pas de bar, pas de salle de sport, pas de boite de nuit.
Pour l'instant les Franais sont extrmement calme, il n'y a pas des masses de manifestations en ce moment.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La mont des eaux d  la crise climatique est une prvision connue de tous.


La monte des eaux n'est pas due  la crise climatique mais  la sortie du dernier ge glaciaire donc quand le Giec annonce que cette hausse va se poursuivre, il prend les gens pour des cons. Chose que tu n'as pas saisi. Evidemment que les eaux vont continuer  monter, CO2 anthropique ou pas. Tu n'as videment pas rpondu  la question qui tait de savoir o tu voyais une acclration de cette hausse, tu t'es dgonfl.

Tu n'as mme pas repris ce que je disais sur l'acidification de l'eau qui va faire mourir le phytoplancton, l encore tu t'es dgonfl, puis tu as prtendu que je rpondais  cot de la plaque. Et ce plusieurs fois, la mthode Cou tant un classique des gens troits d'esprit.




> Je te parle de mont des eaux il y a dix mille ans, tu me dis qu'on a toujours pas constat de mont des eaux aujourd'hui, etc.


Ah bon ?




> tu accouches l d'un double sophisme qui est le suivant : puisque les simulations du rapport Meadows (qui n'ont rien  voir avec le climat) sont (d'aprs toi) fausses et que Jean-Marc Jancovici en a parl quelques rares fois dans ses confrences alors les simulations du GIEC sont fausses.


Tiens le procs d'intention d'amalgame, il y avait longtemps  :8-):  c'est du Jean Luc Mchenlon, bientt le sophisme du double salto prilleux. 

Non, si les simulation de Meadows sont fausses et que JMJ les reprend dans ses confrences, alors on peut se poser la question pour les autres rapports cits faisant des prdictions bass des simulations numriques, particulirement celles conues dans les annes 70 ayant ont une marge d'erreur de 2c  30 ans.
Et non pas sortir une variante du "complotisme sophisme je n'en ai jamais parl donc tu mens", bref le baratin habituel.




> Je te remercie de me traiter d'inculte, cependant de mon ct je laisse les rares lecteurs de tes commentaires pour juger ton haut niveau de comprhension de la crise climatique. La grande diffrence entre nous deux est que je ne me crois pas plus intelligent qu'un ingnieur de l'cole Polytechnique comme Jean-Marc Jancovici.


Tu m'as dit que c'tait un plaisir, et c'est un plaisir partag. Ddi  mes rares lecteurs qui sont toujours plus nombreux que les tiens. Quand  croire que je me pensais plus intelligent que JMJ, voila bien encore une drle d'ide sectaire. Est ce que je me prtend plus intelligent qu'Aristote ou que Martin Fleischmann ?




> Ni les rapports du GIEC, ni Jean-Marc Jancovici ne sont collapsologues. Mais bon vu ton habitue  rpondre  ct de la plaque, je ne doit pas m'tonner de cette drive.


Le monde va entrer en dcroissance subie et subir de terribles scheress-eux et une monte des eaux continu-eux, on devra mettre des digues autour de la France, la Hollande est condamne, le Brsil est condamn, l'Afrique noire et le Maroc sont condamns, il faut mobiliser 2000 milliards de $ par an tout de suite maintenant autrement on va tous mourir-e .. mais ce n'est pas de la collapsologie.

Et encore je ne reprend pas tout ce que tu disais sur les famines, les guerres, les invasions de criquets, et la dfaite de la France  la fifa en 2022, tous du au CO2 anthropique.




> Je n'ai jamais prtendu tudier le climat ou avoir lu en entier un rapport du GIEC. (...) donc tu coutes galement des climato-sceptiques. Cela se passe de commentaires.


Et bien commence par a, et je ne pourrais plus te traiter d'incultur  mon grand dplaisir : https://www.ipcc.ch/site/assets/uplo..._all_final.pdf

Il est vrai que dans les rgimes socialistes, c'est la politique qui dicte la science et les dissidents sont envoys au goulag ou assigns  rsidence. Une des raisons pour laquelle l'agriculture sovitique avait prit 30 ans de retard.




> Il suffit de voir lire l'article  Le ptrole est-il lastique ? , mme un inculte comme moi a compris que l'observation du pass montre donc que nous avons pu avoir plus de ptrole avec un prix qui monte, plus de ptrole avec un prix qui descend, ou la mme quantit de ptrole avec un prix qui fait nimporte quoi. Alors un brillant cerveau comme le tient, plus intelligent qu'un polytechnicien, comprendra facilement ce concept.


Oui mais un inculte comme toi n'arrive pas  comprendre que le prix du ptrole est principalement pilot par l'offre et la demande, secondairement par les vnements gopolitiques et la spculation (comme lorsque la J.P. Morgan spcula sur le court du brent, ce qui provoqua des meutes dans les pays producteurs et le printemps arabe). Tu ne regardes pas le journal tl et ne sais pas le court explose quand il y a une guerre au Moyen Orient, parce que tout le monde fait des stocks ?

Donc que ton article ne veut rien dire hormis qu'on ne peut prvoir le court du brent  court ou moyen terme, raison pour laquelle peu d'experts s'avancent  faire des prvisions de prix depuis les annes 70.




> Le trucage n'est pas dans tes captures d'cran, mais dans tes propos. Je cite ta diffamation :  Le rveilleur est chaperonn par le directeur du Laboratoire des sciences du climat et de l'environnement qui est lui mme financ par ... le commissariat  l'nergie atomique.  On a eu des soupons il a commenc  en parler, mais il ne s'en cache mme plus, au vu de sa rcente et impressionnante collection de vidos sur le sujet.  De belles accusation *sans aucunes preuves*. Du dnigrement et *la diffamation*, domaines dans lequel tu excelles sans aucun doute.  Mais bon il faut bien exceller dans un domaine.


 ::mouarf:: 
Je suggre aussi  Rodolple Meyers de retirer certaines vidos comme celle du 18 fvrier 2019 o il remercie le directeur du LSCE de lui crire ses fiches, afin de rgler ses comptes avec Franois Gervais.





> Je rappelle que le nom du CEA est Le Commissariat  l'nergie atomique et aux nergies alternatives.


J'ai dj rpondu  ce point, et en suivant ton lien sur le site du CEA, on y apprend que le LSCE a t cre par le CEA. Il ne s'agit donc pas seulement d'un lien de subventionnement mais de subordination.  ::triste:: 




> quel moment ai-je que le rapports de l'AIE se trompait  ?


Donc s'il ne se trompe pas, la production mondiale de barils de 2008 est depuis longtemps dpasse et celle de ptrole brut conventionnelle sera dpass en 2040. Mais en pratique on s'en fout, car les franais ne font plus le plein de super ou de fioul issus uniquement du ptrole brut conventionnel depuis des annes.
Encore un mensonge par omission de notre ami.




> Sa formation de polytechnicien lui permet pleinement d'apprhender, comprendre, synthtiser ces problmes complexes. Beaucoup de personnes font du lobby, mais tout le monde n'est pas audit par l'assembl Nationale,  tout le monde ne donne des cours  l'cole nationale suprieure des mines de Paris...


Oui oui, c'est un saint homme et quand il parle d'instaurer la dictature et de couper la tte des banquiers  Gnve si on ne lui donne pas ses 4000 centrales nuclaires, c'est par pure bont d'me. Avec un tel discours, ne nous tonnons pas que les banquiers financent des oliennes.

Tu m'as l'air trop tendu du slip. Dtendons-nous au sein des coraux australiens reconstitus en images de synthse par la socit PADI, qui forme des milliers de plongeurs  travers le monde




Toute cette vie marine qui avait survcu pendant 450 millions d'annes  tant de priode glaciaires et interglaciaires, et disparue  cause de l'homme, cela me donne envie de chialer.

----------


## Invit

> - Je n'ai jamais dit que je partageais leurs conclusions


Tu m'tonnes : il n'en fait aucune... Il prsente juste les tudes et ensuite a enchaine directement sur un dbat public.




> - Dtails intrinsques qu'on ne connait pas car personne ne sait vraiment comment marche ce modle si j'en crois le confrencier


Non, c'est juste toi qui ne sait pas ce qu'est un modle. Evidemment que les auteurs savent comment marche leur modle. C'est le fonctionnement interne du phnomne modlis qui n'est pas parfaitement connu. Et c'est bien pour cela qu'on fait des modles...




> - Tu devrais vivre dans une grotte  manger des glands et des racines, ou ramasser du charbon  la main comme ces indiens pauvres. Ce qui fait que tu as un mode de vie d'occidental gt, c'est la croissance.


Tu devrais profiter de ton mode de vie d'occidental gt pour aller t'acheter un cerveau. Tu comprendrais peut-tre que le problme n'est pas d'avoir des priodes de croissance mais de baser toute la socit sur une croissance perptuelle.

----------


## FatAgnus

> La monte des eaux n'est pas due  la crise climatique mais  la sortie du dernier ge glaciaire donc quand le Giec annonce que cette hausse va se poursuivre, il prend les gens pour des cons. Chose que tu n'as pas saisi.


Les projections du GIEC sont issues de la synthse des connaissances scientifiques disponibles sur les diffrents sujets du changement climatique. Cela amusera les lecteurs de  constater  qu'un dveloppeur Java et Visual Basic, tel que toi, mette en doute  la synthse mondiale des connaissances scientifiques mondiales sur le sujet... J'avoue que cela m'amuse.




> videmment que les eaux vont continuer  monter, CO2 anthropique ou pas. Tu n'as videment pas rpondu  la question qui tait de savoir o tu voyais une acclration de cette hausse, tu t'es dgonfl.


Encore une fois tu mets en doute la synthse mondiale des connaissances scientifiques mondiales sur le sujet qui projettent une mont des eaux  plus rapide dues aux missions de gaz  effet de serre mondiale. Puisque tu l'ignores, je t'informe des projections sont des vnements qui ne sont pas encore arrivs.



> Tu n'as mme pas repris ce que je disais sur l'acidification de l'eau qui va faire mourir le phytoplancton, l encore tu t'es dgonfl, puis tu as prtendu que je rpondais  cot de la plaque. Et ce plusieurs fois, la mthode Cou tant un classique des gens troits d'esprit.


Je sens une dception dans tes mots. Je suis vraiment dsol de de ne pouvoir rpondre  toutes toutes tes lucubrations, qui sont bien trop nombreuses, j'ai aussi une vie et un travail.



> L
> Tiens le procs d'intention d'amalgame, il y avait longtemps  c'est du Jean Luc Mchenlon, bientt le sophisme du double salto prilleux


Aucun procs, juste un flagrant dlai de sophisme comme ta phrase suivante le monte de faon clatante. Les amateurs de sophismes apprcieront ton art.



> Non, si les simulation de Meadows sont fausses et que JMJ les reprend dans ses confrences, alors on peut se poser la question pour les autres rapports cits faisant des prdictions bass des simulations numriques, particulirement celles conues dans les annes 70 ayant ont une marge d'erreur de 2c  30 ans.
> Et non pas sortir une variante du "complotisme sophisme je n'en ai jamais parl donc tu mens", bref le baratin habituel.


Oui c'est exactement ce qu'on appelle un sophisme. La conversation faisait juste allusion  un graphique du GIEC qui n'avait strictement aucun lien avec Jean-marc Jancovici et le rapport Meadows. Ta logique est la suivante : Jean-marc Jancovici reprend le rapport Meadows qui est prtendument faux donc les projections du GIEC sont fausses. Je rappelle qu'il n'existe aucun lien entre le GEIC et entre le rapport Meadows, mais  part dans l'esprit d'un complotiste qui cherche par tous les moyens  discrditer le GIEC.



> Tu m'as dit que c'tait un plaisir, et c'est un plaisir partag. Ddi  mes rares lecteurs qui sont toujours plus nombreux que les tiens. Quand  croire que je me pensais plus intelligent que JMJ, voila bien encore une drle d'ide sectaire. Est ce que je me prtend plus intelligent qu'Aristote ou que Martin Fleischmann ?


Tu as prtendu,  mainte reprises, que Jean-Marc Jancovici n'est pas un expert en nergie et en climat. Cependant de nombreux dirigeants de socits (comme Total, PSA, Schneider Electric, Lagardre...), des prsidents d'coles et Universits, des dputs, des ministres, des journalistes font appel  Jean-Marc Jancovici  comme un expert en l'nergie et en climat. Donc indirectement tu prtends plus intelligent que tous ces gens l qui font appel  Jean-Marc Jancovici comme expert en nergie et en climat. Toi (doumeche dveloppeur Visual Basic et Java) tu es la seule et unique personne intelligente qui a su percer la vrit et voir l'imposture que reprsentait Jean-Marc Jancovici dans son expertise en nergie et en climat.

Tu mets rgulirement en cause l'expertise de  Jean-Marc Jancovici, que tu as souvent mal comprise. Donc indirectement tu te crois plus intelligent que lui.

Enfin tu te crois aussi plus intelligent que tous les scientifiques du GIEC et de 97 % des scientifiques qui publient des tudes sur le climat dans des revues  commit de lecture, pour toi je te cite:   il [le GIEC] prend les gens pour des cons .




> Le monde va entrer en dcroissance subie et subir de terribles scheress-eux et une monte des eaux continu-eux, on devra mettre des digues autour de la France, la Hollande est condamne, le Brsil est condamn, l'Afrique noire et le Maroc sont condamns, il faut mobiliser 2000 milliards de $ par an tout de suite maintenant autrement on va tous mourir-e .. mais ce n'est pas de la collapsologie.
> Et encore je ne reprend pas tout ce que tu disais sur les famines, les guerres, les invasions de criquets, et la dfaite de la France  la fifa en 2022, tous du au CO2 anthropique.


Le GIEC n'est pas collapsologue, le GIEC se contente de donner des projections.  Je ne suis pas certain que Jean-Marc Jancovici soit considr comme un collapsologue, puisque pour un collapsologue, l'effondrement est invitable alors que Jean-Marc Jancovici se bat justement pour viter leffondrement. Un collapsologue a un peu ton attitude finalement, puisque tu penses qu'on ne pourra jamais diviser nos missions de gaz  effet de serre par trois.



> Et bien commence par a, et je ne pourrais plus te traiter d'incultur  mon grand dplaisir : https://www.ipcc.ch/site/assets/uplo..._all_final.pdf


Tu peux toujours me traiter d' incultur** , ce qui me fait sourire car si le mot  inculture  existe dans la langue franaise, le mot  incultur**  n'existe pas. On pourrait se demander o se trouve le vritable  inculte  ?

Je ne pense pas avoir la patience et la comptence de lire le rapport   changement climatiques 2013  qui compte 1 539 pages.. Mais je doute que tu l'ai lu car on peut lire  la page 7 :  Le rapport   Changements  climatiques   2013      Les   lments   scientifiques    prsente   des   conclusions   claires   et   solides,  issues   dune valuation mondiale des lments scientifiques du changement climatique, dont lune, et non des moindres, est que la science montre  prsent avec 95 % de certitude que depuis le milieu du XXe sicle, lactivit  humaine  est  la  cause  principale  du  rchauffement  observ.  Ce rapport confirme que le rchauffement du systme climatique est sans  quivoque  et  que  nombre  des  changements  observs  sont  sans  prcdent depuis des dcennies, voire des millnaires: rchauffement de latmosphre et des ocans, diminution de la couverture neigeuse et recul des glaces, lvation du niveau des mers et augmentation des concentrations  de  gaz    effet  de  serre.  

Srieusement qui a besoin de lire ce rapport prouve ce que je sais dj et que tu ignores ? 



> Il est vrai que dans les rgimes socialistes, c'est la politique qui dicte la science et les dissidents sont envoys au goulag ou assigns  rsidence. Une des raisons pour laquelle l'agriculture sovitique avait prit 30 ans de retard.


Que vient faire cette phrase dans ce contexte ? Ton gnrateur de trolls a bugg ? 



> Donc que ton article ne veut rien dire hormis qu'on ne peut prvoir le court du brent  court ou moyen terme, raison pour laquelle peu d'experts s'avancent  faire des prvisions de prix depuis les annes 70.


L'article  Le ptrole est-il lastique ?  montre, graphique  l'appui, que l'observation du pass montre donc que nous avons pu avoir plus de ptrole avec un prix qui monte, plus de ptrole avec un prix qui descend.



> Je suggre aussi  Rodolple Meyers de retirer certaines vidos comme celle du 18 fvrier 2019 o il remercie le directeur du LSCE de lui crire ses fiches, afin de rgler ses comptes avec Franois Gervais.


Au contraire, si Rodolple Meyers s'est fait aid du directeur adjoint du LSCE, c'est justement pour tre plus crdible face aux propos manipulateurs et mensongers de Franois Gervais. L o, une personne intelligente, voit dans la dmarche de Rodolple Meyers  une volont de transparence et de srieux, un esprit tordu y verra la trace d'un complotiste.  Franois-Marie Bron est chercheur au Laboratoire des Sciences du Climat et de lEnvironnement, un des laboratoires de lIPSL. Sa spcialit initiale est lutilisation des satellites pour observer et comprendre le climat de la Terre.  Il a ensuite abord dautres thmatiques, en particulier le bilan dnergie du climat et le cycle du carbone.  Il a contribu  lcriture chapitre  Forages radiatifs naturels et dorigine anthropique  du 5e rapport du GIEC et de son  Rsum pour les dcideurs . 



> J'ai dj rpondu  ce point, et en suivant ton lien sur le site du CEA, on y apprend que le LSCE a t cre par le CEA. Il ne s'agit donc pas seulement d'un lien de subventionnement mais de subordination.


Oui tu es tellement renseign sur le LSCE que tu pensais que  le CES tait un sponsor. Je rigole doucement. Enfin ta rponse  SimonDecoline me donne aucune prevue  ta diffamation sur Rodolple Meyers qui laisse entendre, si j'ai bien compris ta diffamation, que les vidos de Rodolple Meyers seraient indirectement finances par l'industrie nuclaire. As-tu des preuves ? Non. Donc encore une diffamation. Mais bon on a l'habitude avec toi. Dans ton esprit tortur CEA = industrie nuclaire. Alors que dans la ralit les le CEA couvre plein d'autres domaines. Dans ton esprit tortur le LSCE est sponsoris par le CEA. Alors que dans ralit le LSCE est sous tutelle de trois organismes : CEA, CNRS et UVSQ. Pourquoi se concentrer sur le CEA et ignorer le CNRS et UVSQ ? L'esprit tortur d'un complotiste comme le tien semble occulter la ralit visible de tous.



> Donc s'il ne se trompe pas, la production mondiale de barils de 2008 est depuis longtemps dpasse et celle de ptrole brut conventionnelle sera dpass en 2040. Mais en pratique on s'en fout, car les franais ne font plus le plein de super ou de fioul issus uniquement du ptrole brut conventionnel depuis des annes.
> Encore un mensonge par omission de notre ami.


Jean-Marc Jancovici, ne ment pas, mais contrairement  toi il sait lire la page 45 du rapport  :  La production mondiale de ptrole brut conventionnel a atteint un pic en 2008 avec 69,5 mb/j et a diminu depuis d'environ 2,5 mb/j . L o Jean-Marc Jancovici, sort une phrase du rapport du prsent,  savoir que  la production mondiale de ptrole brut conventionnel dcrot depuis 2008. Toi tu mets en avant un des trois scnarios possibles qui prvoit une augmentation de la production ptrole brut conventionnel. Scnario hautement improbable puisqu' la page 28 on peut lire :  Le risque d'une pnurie de l'offre est plus important dans le domaine du ptrole. Le niveau moyen des approbations de nouveaux projets de ptrole brut conventionnel au cours des trois dernires annes n'est que la moiti du montant ncessaire pour quilibrer le march jusqu'en 2025, compte tenu des perspectives de la demande dans le scnario des nouvelles politiques. Il est peu probable que le ptrole de schiste des tats-Unis puisse  lui seul compenser le manque  gagner. Nos projections prvoient dj un doublement de la production amricaine de ptrole de rservoirs tanches d'ici 2025, mais il faudrait plus que tripler cette production pour compenser l'absence continue de nouveaux projets conventionnels. .



> Oui oui, c'est un saint homme et quand il parle d'instaurer la dictature et de couper la tte des banquiers  Gnve si on ne lui donne pas ses 4000 centrales nuclaires, c'est par pure bont d'me. Avec un tel discours, ne nous tonnons pas que les banquiers financent des oliennes.


Jean-Marc Jancovici tait invit par  Atlanticomnium (fonds de placement et investissements) et le GSCG (Groupement Suisse Des Conseils En Gestion Indpendants), comme expert en  nergie et en climat (ce qui rduit encore une fois tes propos diffamatoires). Jean-Marc Jancovici a fait une confrence devant des banquiers, asset managers, investisseurs et autres acteurs de la finance. Je doute fortement qu'il est voulu couper la tte aux banquiers qui faisaient partie de son auditoire. Bien entendu, si tu n'indiques pas  quel moment de la confrence Jean-Marc Jancovici (qui dure plus de deux heures) aurait prtendument dit cela, c'est pour viter qu'on puisse mettre en vidence ta diffamation ou la dformation de ses propos.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu m'tonnes : il n'en fait aucune... Il prsente juste les tudes et ensuite a enchaine directement sur un dbat public.
> - Non, c'est juste toi qui ne sait pas ce qu'est un modle. Evidemment que les auteurs savent comment marche leur modle. C'est le fonctionnement interne du phnomne modlis qui n'est pas parfaitement connu. Et c'est bien pour cela qu'on fait des modles...
> - Tu devrais profiter de ton mode de vie d'occidental gt pour aller t'acheter un cerveau. Tu comprendrais peut-tre que le problme n'est pas d'avoir des priodes de croissance mais de baser toute la socit sur une croissance perptuelle.


Nous n'avons du assister  la mme confrence, celle que j'ai visionn aboutissait  une conclusion assez claire : tous les modles de Meadows se terminent en effondrement sauf le 11me qualifi d'irraliste par le confrencier.


Mais un pic de la production agricole en 2000-2020 qui ne s'est pas produit, et une population continuant de crotre pendant 15 ans comme dans le scnario n1, j'avoue que cela laisse perplexe. Et  l'poque de la publication de ce rapport, on sait dj que la population duque limite sa fcondit, et que la rvolution verte est dj commence. Encore un machin victime de l'obsolescence programme, mais la prdiction est un art dlicat.la bonne blague, j'espre bien que les modlisateurs savent comment marche leur modle. Mais le confrencier avoue ne pas le savoir, pas pas plus que moi, car "c'est trs compliqu", et ils parlait bien sur pas des phnomnes tudis. Mais on ne peut parler pipi, caca, pet de slip, et prtendre saisir ce genre de subtilits.Un type a dit, la seule chose infinie dans cet univers est la connerie qui vous anime, mais elle est trs polluante. Aussi le type qui saura allumer une ampoule  incandescence avec aura le prix Nobel de physique.
Et avant de vous proccuper de mon cerveau - qui emmerde les cons  des alpes mais toujours avec le sourire - , tu devrais te proccuper de piger ce que tu visionnes car il y a un travail infini  fournir. 

Et on se reparle dans 10 ou 20 ans de l'effondrement mondial ultime fatal et des famines gigantesques en Chine.

----------


## Invit

> Nous n'avons du assister  la mme confrence, celle que j'ai visionn aboutissait  une conclusion assez claire : tous les modles de Meadows se terminent en effondrement sauf le 11me qualifi d'irraliste par le confrencier.


On parlait des conclusions de la confrence pas du rapport Meadows de 1972. Tu essaies de dtourner la conversation.




> la bonne blague, j'espre bien que les modlisateurs savent comment marche leur modle...


Tu dtournes encore le sujet. Ta remarque tait "personne ne sait vraiment comment marche ce modle".




> Un type a dit, la seule chose infinie dans cet univers est la connerie qui vous anime, mais elle est trs polluante...


Un type t'a dit a ? Intressant...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ne sous estimez pas les consquences des crises conomiques, ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas un phnomne rare que ce n'est pas grave. Une crise conomique peut entrainer des annes de guerres et de famines.
> Les banques centrales et les tats font trop d'erreurs depuis trop longtemps, donc l'conomie mondiale se dirige fatalement vers un krach.


Oui des famines et des guerres, des gnocides,  et donc une augmentation du PIB, mais cela devrait te faire plaisir puisque tu fais du lobbying contre la supopulation dans les pays pauvres. 
Et bien le jour venu, tu feras ta prire, le signe de croix et avec un peu de chance, tu connaitras mme la Rvlation.
Mais quel rapport avec le CO2 ?




> Je ne crois pas que ce soit qu'il faille retenir. Pour moi le point important c'est que mme avant que les paysans brlent leur champs, la pollution est dj  un niveau beaucoup trop lev. Et il n'y a pas que l'air qui est pollu
> Bref, c'tait juste pour illustrer le fait que les pays en voie de dveloppement ont envie de se dvelopper trs rapidement, donc ils polluent beaucoup.


C'est secondaire. En quoi est-ce trop lv, il suffit de quelques jours d'arrt pour que le ciel se dvoile ? donc il vont faire des normes, mettre des oliennes  la con et centrales  gaz et voila, le ciel sera bleu.
A cot de cela, des montagnes de dchets montent de 10 mtres par an parce que personne ne veut s'en occuper et des usines fabriquent industriellement le cancer parce qu'elles relachent tout dans la nature.

Qu'est ce que c'est que le dveloppement ? faire des balades en foret en pull over aigle et les enfants faisant des bisoux aux vaches ?

Non, c'est ramasser les poubelles, mettre des tuyaux pour que les gens arrtent de chier dans la rue, mettre des robinets pour qu'ils se lavent les mains car ils sont sales, mettre des stations services pour qu'ils ne livrent plus leurs 100k de papates sur les marchs et que les profs n'aient pas d'excuses pour ne pas ailler bosser, et mettre des claques aux gosses s'ils n'coutent pas  l'cole.



Et vu qu'avant mre nature rgulait tout cela par la mortalit infantile, on a sur les bras un stock inpuisable de connards finissant  LFI et ailleurs, ou  regarder Le Rveilleur sur internet. L oui, il y aurait une raison lgitime pour faire des gnocides et des guerres.




> Ce ne sont pas les mme niveaux d'enrichissements de l'uranium. Avec de l'uranium pour centrale nuclaire tu ne peux pas crer d'arme nuclaire.


Depuis quand ? Tout le plutonium des bombes H franaises a t cre dans les racteurs civils puis spar  Marcoule et  la Hague, et l'Inde  dtourn le combustible de ses racteurs CANDU. Quand ils ont eu extrait assez de plutonium, ils se sont retirs du trait de non prolifration (TNP). Et n'importe quel pays peut procder ainsi, en 1991 on s'est bien appercu que l'Irak avait un programme nuclaire militaire secret.

Il suffit de 4-5kg de plutonium pour faire une bombe, le japon en a 140 tonnes.




> Et dans la logique du truc, si tout les pays avaient des bombes atomiques, il n'y aurait plus de guerre, vu que l'ide c'est "si tu m'envoies une bombe, avant qu'elle n'atterrisse je t'en envoie une et on se dtruit mutuellement".
> Ce serait pas mal que les USA et isral laissent l'Iran construire des centrales nuclaires tranquillement, au lieu de faire du sabotage.


Ca c'est de la branlette de diplomates. Si je livre une bombe H dans un port, la charge dans un ford pickup et la fait exploser  Baltimore, comment sauront-ils d'o cela vient ? Quid d'un sous marin tirant un missile  50 miles de Brest, on ne pourra rien faire ni mme identifier le bouzin.
Comment peux-tu me garantir que les USA et la Chine ne feront jamais une guerre nuclaire alors qu'ils ont t a deux doigts avec l'URSS pendant des annes ?

Les iraniens ont du gaz non, et bien qu'ils construisent des centrales  gaz. Et sinon qu'ils demandent aux russes de leur fabriquer d'autres centrales nuclaires. Mais si on me demande mon avis, les iraniens peuvent crever  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les projections du GIEC sont issues de la synthse des connaissances scientifiques disponibles sur les diffrents sujets du changement climatique. Cela amusera les lecteurs de  constater  qu'un dveloppeur Java et Visual Basic, tel que toi, mette en doute  la synthse mondiale des connaissances scientifiques mondiales sur le sujet... J'avoue que cela m'amuse.


La monte des eaux n'est pas due  la crise climatique mais  la sortie du dernier ge glaciaire donc quand le Giec annonce que cette hausse va se poursuivre, il prend les gens pour des cons. Que cela t'amuse ne m'tonne pas.




> Encore une fois tu mets en doute la synthse mondiale des connaissances scientifiques mondiales sur le sujet qui projettent une mont des eaux  plus rapide dues aux missions de gaz  effet de serre mondiale. Puisque tu l'ignores, je t'informe des projections sont des vnements qui ne sont pas encore arrivs.


Selon la maxime clbre, avec une projection  3 paramtres, je dessine un lphant. Avec 4 paramtres, je le fais voler. Ou j'envoie des hommes sur la lune avec un canon.  O as tu vu une acclration de la monte des eaux ?




> Je sens une dception dans tes mots. Je suis vraiment dsol de de ne pouvoir rpondre  toutes toutes tes lucubrations, qui sont bien trop nombreuses, j'ai aussi une vie et un travail.


Nulle dception, je me m'attendais  rien de ta part.




> Oui c'est exactement ce qu'on appelle un sophisme. La conversation faisait juste allusion  un graphique du GIEC qui n'avait strictement aucun lien avec Jean-marc Jancovici et le rapport Meadows. Ta logique est la suivante : Jean-marc Jancovici reprend le rapport Meadows qui est prtendument faux donc les projections du GIEC sont fausses. Je rappelle qu'il n'existe aucun lien entre le GEIC et entre le rapport Meadows, mais  part dans l'esprit d'un complotiste qui cherche par tous les moyens  discrditer le GIEC.
> (...)
> Tu mets rgulirement en cause l'expertise de Jean-Marc Jancovici, que tu as souvent mal comprise. Donc indirectement tu te crois plus intelligent que lui.


Le mec sait mieux que toi ce que tu veux dire, c'est bien du Jean Luc Mchelon. 




> Le GIEC n'est pas collapsologue, le GIEC se contente de donner des projections.  Je ne suis pas certain que Jean-Marc Jancovici soit considr comme un collapsologue, puisque pour un collapsologue, l'effondrement est invitable alors que Jean-Marc Jancovici se bat justement pour viter leffondrement. Un collapsologue a un peu ton attitude finalement, puisque tu penses qu'on ne pourra jamais diviser nos missions de gaz  effet de serre par trois.


On ne divisera jamais nos missions de GES par trois et on ne m'a toujours pas expliqu comment couvrir la France d'EPR la protgera des supposes tempratures caniculaires qui la frapperont  la fin du sicle ni du +5c. 




> Je ne pense pas avoir la patience et la comptence de lire le rapport   changement climatiques 2013  qui compte 1 539 pages.


Et bien voila.




> Mais je doute que tu l'ai lu car on peut lire  la page 7 :  Le rapport   Changements  climatiques   2013      Les   lments   scientifiques    prsente   des   conclusions   claires   et   solides,  issues   dune valuation mondiale des lments scientifiques du changement climatique, dont lune, et non des moindres, est que la science montre  prsent avec 95 % de certitude que depuis le milieu du XXe sicle, lactivit  humaine  est  la  cause  principale  du  rchauffement  observ.


Si tu avais lu ce rapport, tu aurais sans doute su m'expliquer pourquoi le rchauffement climatique de 0.6c observ sur la seconde moiti du XXme sicle tait du  des causes humaines mais pas celui observ sur la premire partie qui pourtant est identique (+0.6c)






> L'article  Le ptrole est-il lastique ?  montre, graphique  l'appui, que l'observation du pass montre donc que nous avons pu avoir plus de ptrole avec un prix qui monte, plus de ptrole avec un prix qui descend.


Et ?




> Au contraire, si Rodolple Meyers s'est fait aid du directeur adjoint du LSCE, c'est justement pour tre plus crdible face aux propos manipulateurs et mensongers de Franois Gervais.


On ne sait pas de quels propos diffamatoires il pourrait s'agir.




> L o, une personne intelligente, voit dans la dmarche de Rodolple Meyers  une volont de transparence et de srieux, un esprit tordu y verra la trace d'un complotiste.


Nul complotisme la dedans puisque Rodolphe Meyers lui mme nous apporte la preuve qu'il est chaperonn par le directeur d'une de ces branches du CEA, puis se lance dans une srie de publications ellogieuses sur le nuclaire. Le complotisme consiste  faire des suppositions sans preuves.





> Tu es tellement renseign sur le LSCE que tu pensais que  le CES tait un sponsor.


Et je te remercie de nous avoir permis de confirmer les propos de Gervais sur le LSCE.




> Jean-Marc Jancovici, ne ment pas, mais contrairement  toi il sait lire la page 45 du rapport  :  La production mondiale de ptrole brut conventionnel a atteint un pic en 2008 avec 69,5 mb/j et a diminu depuis d'environ 2,5 mb/j . L o Jean-Marc Jancovici, sort une phrase du rapport du prsent,  savoir que  la production mondiale de ptrole brut conventionnel dcrot depuis 2008.


Et ?




> Jean-Marc Jancovici tait invit par  Atlanticomnium (fonds de placement et investissements) et le GSCG (Groupement Suisse Des Conseils En Gestion Indpendants), comme expert en  nergie et en climat (ce qui rduit encore une fois tes propos diffamatoires). Jean-Marc Jancovici a fait une confrence devant des banquiers, asset managers, investisseurs et autres acteurs de la finance. Je doute fortement qu'il est voulu couper la tte aux banquiers qui faisaient partie de son auditoire. Bien entendu, si tu n'indiques pas  quel moment de la confrence Jean-Marc Jancovici (qui dure plus de deux heures) aurait prtendument dit cela, c'est pour viter qu'on puisse mettre en vidence ta diffamation ou la dformation de ses propos.


Si tu ne passais pas tes samedi aprs midi  rpondre  tes contradicteurs en faisant des copier-coller de ce que tu as dja dit, tu aurais le temps de regarder les confrences de ton saint homme. Et de lire les rapports du Giec.

----------


## Invit

> Le complotisme consiste  faire des suppositions sans preuves.


Comme, par exemple, de supposer qu'un laboratoire de recherche sur le climat et l'environnement co-financ par le CEA, le CNRS et l'UVSQ serait un instrument de "l'industrie nuclaire" ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui des famines et des guerres, des gnocides,  et donc une augmentation du PIB


Une *diminution* du PIB. Les gens ne consommeront pas, donc le PIB va baisser.




> Mais quel rapport avec le CO2 ?


Quand les gens consomment moins, on produit moins, donc on pollue moins.
Quand il y a un systme de ticket de rationnement, il n'y a pas de gaspillage, donc pas de surconsommation.
Les gens n'auront plus d'argent donc ils ne pourront commander un nouveau smartphone sur Amazon.




> C'est secondaire. En quoi est-ce trop lv


La pollution c'est pas un sujet secondaire du tout, le sol est pollu, les ocans sont pollus, c'est dangereux pour l'environnement.
Les pays en voie de dveloppement dtruisent la nature.

Tout le monde voit bien que c'est grave :
Dans le Gange, la pollution toujours en odeur de saintet



> *Eaux uses, rsidus industriels*, cendres voire corps de dfunts Malgr les plans daction, la plus sacre des rivires indiennes reste sale et voit son dbit rduit.





> Qu'est ce que c'est que le dveloppement ? faire des balades en foret en pull over aigle et les enfants faisant des bisoux aux vaches ?


Pays en dveloppement



> Dans la typologie la plus courante, les pays en dveloppement ou pays du Sud sont *des pays moins dvelopps conomiquement* que les pays du Nord ou pays dvelopps.
> 
> L'expression remplace des dnominations antrieures, juges inadquates, obsoltes ou incorrectes : les pays du tiers monde, les pays sous-dvelopps. Elle s'est substitue   pays en voie de dveloppement .
> 
> Les pays en dveloppement sont, selon certains auteurs comme Walt Whitman Rostow, *les pays en transition des multiples modes de vie traditionnels vers le mode de vie moderne*  partir de la rvolution industrielle en Angleterre aux xviiie et xixe sicles.


En gros, dans le contexte, le dveloppement c'est quand tu tends vers le mode de vie occidental.




> mettre des stations services pour qu'ils ne livrent plus leurs 100k de papates sur les marchs et que les profs n'aient pas d'excuses pour ne pas ailler bosser, et mettre des claques aux gosses s'ils n'coutent pas  l'cole.


Quoi ?  ::weird::  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::question::  ::|: 
J'ai rien compris.




> Et vu qu'avant mre nature rgulait tout cela par la mortalit infantile, on a sur les bras un stock inpuisable de connards


Peut-tre que des maladies trs dangereuses pour les humains vont apparaitre dans le futur, a fera du bien  dame nature.
Quelque chose comme a par exemple :
Peste - Deuxime pandmie : peste noire



> En 1347, des navires infects abordent en Europe et dclenchent* une pidmie dont mourra un quart de la population occidentale en quelques annes*. Les recherches archologiques rcentes ont confirm qu'il s'agissait d'une pidmie due au bacille Yersinia pestis.


Les occidentaux tendent vers l'infertilit, a se rpandra peut-tre ailleurs.
Baisse de la fertilit masculine : un premier seuil est atteint
Il y a des couples qui galrent  faire des enfants aujourd'hui, il est possible que les gnrations suivantes aient encore plus de difficults qu'eux.

La surpopulation est un problme trs grave, les ressources sont limites, les humains ne peuvent pas se multiplier  l'infini.




> Depuis quand ?


Nuclaire : l'Iran dit enrichir dsormais de l'uranium  hauteur de 5 %



> Le taux de 5 % reste en de de l'enrichissement  20 % que l'Iran a un temps pratiqu, et* trs loin des 90 % ncessaires pour envisager la fabrication d'une bombe atomique.*


De toute faon l'Iran n'a aucun intrt  dvelopper des bombes atomiques, puisque ses ennemis sont trop proche gographiquement.
L'Iran a de l'uranium elle devrait avoir le droit de crer ses centrales nuclaires tranquillement.




> Mais si on me demande mon avis, les iraniens peuvent crever


C'est peut-tre interdit de dire a.
Les iraniens pourraient acheter des Peugeot, malheureusement les USA ont vir PSA de l'Iran pour mettre des socits US  la place.

----------


## FatAgnus

> La monte des eaux n'est pas due  la crise climatique mais  la sortie du dernier ge glaciaire donc quand le Giec annonce que cette hausse va se poursuivre, il prend les gens pour des cons. Que cela t'amuse ne m'tonne pas.


Ce qui m'amuse c'est qu'un simple dveloppeur Visual Basic et Java se permet de contredire la synthse mondiale des connaissances scientifiques disponibles sur les diffrents sujets du changement climatique., comme la mont des eaux. J'avoue que a m'amuse beaucoup, et je ne dois pas tre le seul. On attend avec impatience les publications de ddoumeche,  dveloppeur Visual Basic et Java, dans les  revues scientifiques  comit de lecture, sur la mont des eaux, qui seront,  coup sr, reprises dans le prochain rapport du GIEC.



> Selon la maxime clbre, avec une projection  3 paramtres, je dessine un lphant. Avec 4 paramtres, je le fais voler. Ou j'envoie des hommes sur la lune avec un canon.  O as tu vu une acclration de la monte des eaux ?


Moi aucun, mais je ne doute pas que ton esprit tordu et complotiste doit y voir un rapport



> Le mec sait mieux que toi ce que tu veux dire, c'est bien du Jean Luc Mchelon.


Que vient faire Jean Luc Mchelon dans cette histoire ? Ton gnrateur de trolls encore  bugg ? Tu renies ton double sophisme ? Je rappelle que ton esprit tordu prtend que vu que les simulations du rapport Meadows (qui n'ont rien  voir avec le climat) sont (d'aprs toi) fausses et que Jean-Marc Jancovici en a parl quelques rares fois dans ses confrences alors les simulations du GIEC sont fausses...  Encore une fois tu viens ici amuser la galerie.




> Si tu avais lu ce rapport, tu aurais sans doute su m'expliquer pourquoi le rchauffement climatique de 0.6c observ sur la seconde moiti du XXme sicle tait du  des causes humaines mais pas celui observ sur la premire partie qui pourtant est identique (+0.6c)


Rien dans ce graphique te permet de conclure que les que le rchauffement climatique observ sur la premire partie du XXme sicle  n'est pas d'origine humaine. Encore une pure invention de ton esprit tordu.




> On ne sait pas de quels propos diffamatoires il pourrait s'agir.


La seule personne qui tient des propos diffamatoires c'est un certain ddoumeche, dveloppeur Visual Basic et Java, qui s'est autoproclam expert sur la crise climatique aprs avoir visionn des vidos et lu quelques documents pendant quatre ans sur Internet. Je t'accorde, cependant, que tu as crit tellement de propos diffamatoires sur ce site, que tu dois avoir du mal  t'en souvenir de tous. Je propose d'ouvrir une page wiki intitule  la page propos diffamatoires de ddoumeche  dans la rubrique humour.



> Nul complotisme la dedans puisque Rodolphe Meyers lui mme nous apporte la preuve qu'il est chaperonn par le directeur d'une de ces branches du CEA, puis se lance dans une srie de publications logieuses sur le nuclaire. Le complotisme consiste  faire des suppositions sans preuves.


Les preuves se sont des faits tangibles et concrtes, qu'on attend toujours. Rodolphe Meyers s'est fait aider pour une vido par Franois-Marie Bron, un chercheur reconnu dans le domaine climatique. Mais bon un esprit tordu et complotiste comme le tien ne sait pas ce qu'est une preuve tangible et concrte. Des faits, des faits pas des suppositions de comptoir du caf du coin. L'esprit complotiste comme le tient occulte le fait que le CEA a chang de nom en 2010 et qu'il se nomme _Commissariat  l'nergie atomique et aux nergies alternatives_ et que le CEA fait des recherches voil une trentaine d'annes sur les nergies renouvelables, le climat et environnement, sant et sciences du vivant, etc. Mais dans l'esprit tordu de ddoumeche, l'expert sur la crise climatique autoproclam, CEA = industrie nuclaire = lobby. Ton esprit tordu et complotiste n'explique pas pourquoi Rodolphe Meyers  aurait (aurait, car tu n'apportes aucune preuve) t pay uniquement par le CEA, alors que le LSCE est aussi sous la tutelle du CNRS et de l'UVSQ. Pourquoi c'est pas le CNRS qui aurait pay Rodolphe Meyers ou l'UVSQ (luniversit de Versailles-Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines) ? L'esprit tordu et complotiste de notre ami  ddoumeche ne l'explique pas.



> Et je te remercie de nous avoir permis de confirmer les propos de Gervais sur le LSCE.


Ton matre  penser, Franois Gervais est juste un clown, dont le discours mensonger  a t compltement pulvris et rduit en poussire par les deux excellentes vidos de Rodolphe Meyers. On n'oubliera pas, que dans au moins une vido, Franois Gervais se fait prsenter comme un membre du GIEC, ce qu'il na jamais t, on voit le srieux du Monsieur. D'ailleurs la rponse de Franois Gervais  Rodolphe Meyers est d'un comique de haut-niveau, je la conseille  tous. Tellement Franois Gervais ne rpond pas  Rodolphe Meyers.



> Si tu ne passais pas tes samedi aprs midi  rpondre  tes contradicteurs en faisant des copier-coller de ce que tu as dja dit, tu aurais le temps de regarder les confrences de ton saint homme. Et de lire les rapports du Giec.


J'ai rcout en entier la confrence de Jean-Marc Jancovici  James Finance contre Docteur Carbone   , et  aucun moment  il ne parle  d'instaurer la dictature et de couper la tte des banquiers  Gnve si on ne lui donne pas ses 4 000 centrales nuclaires . N'importe qui peut couter la confrence et se rendre compte de tes diffamations et de tes mensonges. Jean-Marc Jancovici dit juste que l'absence de croissance sera plus difficile  grer dans une dmocratie ( 1 h 28). Il dit aussi qu'un rgime comme la Chine qui planifie  long terme est mieux arm pour rgler la crise climatique qu'un rgime court termiste comme la dmocratie ( 2 h 12).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce qui m'amuse c'est qu'un simple dveloppeur Visual Basic et Java se permet de contredire la synthse mondiale des connaissances scientifiques disponibles sur les diffrents sujets du changement climatique., comme la mont des eaux. J'avoue que a m'amuse beaucoup, et je ne dois pas tre le seul. On attend avec impatience les publications de ddoumeche,  dveloppeur Visual Basic et Java, dans les  revues scientifiques  comit de lecture, sur la mont des eaux, qui seront,  coup sr, reprises dans le prochain rapport du GIEC.


Il y eu beaucoup d'intervenants sur le forum cologie, la plupart en faveur de de la thse du rchauffement climatique d'origine humaine. Mais tu dois le seul givr  prtendre que la monte des eaux ne serait pas due  la sortie du dernier ge glaciaire, tu mrites un prix.




> Moi aucun, mais je ne doute pas que ton esprit tordu et complotiste doit y voir un rapport


Donc tu ne vois aucune acclration de la hausse du niveaux des mers, ton gourou prtend que la Hollande sera sous 9 mtres d'eau dans 442 ans (quelle prcision) mais je suis complotiste.




> Rien dans ce graphique te permet de conclure que les que le rchauffement climatique observ sur la premire partie du XXme sicle  n'est pas d'origine humaine. Encore une pure invention de ton esprit tordu.


Tu devrais prsenter cette thse  la communaut des climatologues, car aucun d'eux ne soutient cette hypothse qui coule pourtant de source  ::lol:: 




> Je propose d'ouvrir une page wiki intitule  la page propos diffamatoires de ddoumeche  dans la rubrique humour.


C'est bien ton style de faire les poubelles et cela occupera tes samedis aprs midi. Donc tu sais quoi ? puisque tu me pollues gravement et que je n'ai plus de patience avec les givrs au contraire de ma soeur qui fut aide-soignante  l'HP, aprs cette rponse, je vais te mettre en liste noire, comme je l'ai dja fait avec l'autre amateur de pets de slips.




> Pourquoi c'est pas le CNRS qui aurait pay Rodolphe Meyers ou l'UVSQ (luniversit de Versailles-Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines) ?


Peut-etre parce qu'il ne les cites pas ? donc soit ils ne trempent pas dans cette sordide histoire, soit c'est un coup de billard  3 bandes du CNRS pour entacher la rputation pure et virginale du LSCE mais cette hypothse relve de la paranoia donc des givrs. 




> Ton matre  penser, Franois Gervais est juste un clown, dont le discours mensonger  a t compltement pulvris et rduit en poussire par les deux excellentes vidos de Rodolphe Meyers. On n'oubliera pas, que dans au moins une vido, Franois Gervais se fait prsenter comme un membre du GIEC, ce qu'il na jamais t, on voit le srieux du Monsieur. D'ailleurs la rponse de Franois Gervais  Rodolphe Meyers est d'un comique de haut-niveau, je la conseille  tous. Tellement Franois Gervais ne rpond pas  Rodolphe Meyers.


Oui oui, un clown directeur de recherche au CNRS alors qu'un Youtuber de salon est forcment une haute autorit scientifique. Non, il est juste le vice-roi des cons, titre contest avec d'autres youtubers de salon. 




> J'ai rcout en entier la confrence de Jean-Marc Jancovici  James Finance contre Docteur Carbone   , et  aucun moment  il ne parle  d'instaurer la dictature et de couper la tte des banquiers  Gnve si on ne lui donne pas ses 4 000 centrales nuclaires . N'importe qui peut couter la confrence et se rendre compte de tes diffamations et de tes mensonges. Jean-Marc Jancovici dit juste que l'absence de croissance sera plus difficile  grer dans une dmocratie ( 1 h 28). Il dit aussi qu'un rgime comme la Chine qui planifie  long terme est mieux arm pour rgler la crise climatique qu'un rgime court termiste comme la dmocratie ( 2 h 12).


Lol  j'avais oubli ce dtail aussi : la Chine, le plus grand pollueur de la plante, est le pays le plus arm pour affronter la crise climatique  ::mouarf::  Normal, c'est aussi la plus grande dictature au monde.
Si on cherchait un roi des cons, on l'a trouv.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Une *diminution* du PIB. Les gens ne consommeront pas, donc le PIB va baisser.
> (...)
> Les gens n'auront plus d'argent donc *ils ne pourront commander un nouveau smartphone sur Amazon*.


Tu parles comme un vaincu. Au contraire il y aura une agumentation du PIB, car il faudra fabriquer des canons, des avions, ce sera le plein emploi ... tant qu'on se trouve du bon cot du manche.
Et les gens n'auront plus de besoin de tlphone, ce qui leur fera du bien, ils seront moins cons et passeront des formations de scurit civile et de tireur de flak.

Mais ce n'tait pas la question : tu milites contre le "surpeuplement" donc tu devrais tre pour la guerre.




> La pollution c'est pas un sujet secondaire du tout, le sol est pollu, les ocans sont pollus, c'est dangereux pour l'environnement.
> Les pays en voie de dveloppement dtruisent la nature.
> 
> Tout le monde voit bien que c'est grave.


Ce n'est pas trs grave compar  une grande famine, et 700 millions de personnes souffrent encore de malnutrition, mais tant un de ces occidentaux gts hypocrites, tu n'en parles jamais.

Les pays en voie de dveloppement dtruisant tout (pour produire des smartphones vendus aux petits occidentaux  la con) relve du poncif : depuis l'industrialisation de l'Inde, la surface forestire s'est tendue de 2%. Mme phnomne en France et aux USA o il est encore plus marqu.
Si les tortues meurent en avalant des sacs plastiques, elles sont surtout manges par les goelands. Salauds de golands non vgans, on devrait tous les tuer. Mais vous pouvez vous installer des aquarium et y lver des tortues d'eau au lieu de pleurnichailler comme des femmes, beaucoup de gens de mon entourage font cela.




> Peut-tre que des maladies trs dangereuses pour les humains vont apparaitre dans le futur, a fera du bien  dame nature.


Et peut-tre que des extra terrrestres belligiqueux ou des robots cannibales vont envahir la terre et transformer l'humanit en steacks hachs.

La surpopulation est un problme trs grave, les ressources sont limites, les humains ne peuvent pas se multiplier  l'infini.

Je ne sais pas o tu as vu qu'on se multipliait  l'infini, sauf dans la tte de monsieur Meadows, cet urbain hors sol qui s'est tromp sur tout. Enfin reconnaissons-lui un mrite, aprs publication de son rapport, le dpartement amricain des affaires trangres a conditionn l'aide au dveloppement  la maitrise de la fcondit.
Donc du coup, ils font moins d'enfants et se dveloppent et mainetant on les accuse de polluer. La sempiternelle hypocrisie occidentale

Les seuls qui se reproduisent  l'infini sont les insectes et les poissons. Donc mangez du poisson et des noix






> Nuclaire : l'Iran dit enrichir dsormais de l'uranium  hauteur de 5 %.
> 
> De toute faon l'Iran n'a aucun intrt  dvelopper des bombes atomiques, puisque ses ennemis sont trop proche gographiquement.


Encore une annerie. Plus si mes ennemis sont proches, et plus j'ai intrt a dvelopper la bombe atomique. Mais si on me demande mon avis, les iraniens peuvent crever  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faudra fabriquer des canons, des avions, ce sera le plein emploi ...


Bof
La France ne fabrique mme plus certaines de ses munitions, ce qui est scandaleux ! Stratgiquement c'est hyper dangereux de dpendre d'un autre pays  ::(:  ::?: 
Malgr la crise lie au Covid-19, la production de munitions de petit calibre ne sera pas relocalise en France



> Cela tant, a-t-il continu,  le march franais des munitions de petit calibre est ngligeable par rapport au march mondial : si nous voulions tre indpendants, cela nous coterait trs cher . Et, a-t-il ajout,  plusieurs pays sont susceptibles de nous les fournir  Royaume-Uni, Suisse, Allemagne, Italie, Norvge, Isral, mirats Arabes Unis, USA, Brsil.  Aussi, a conclu M. Barre, la  crise actuelle ne remet pas en cause lanalyse de la filire que nous avions mene en 2018 mais il faut se reposer la question de la souverainet en des termes plus larges.


Et pour avoir le budget de produire ces armes il faut emprunter  des banques, ce qui est un vritable problme.
Vendre des armes a peut rapporter, par contre produire des armes pour soi mme a ne fait qu'augmenter les dettes.




> Mais ce n'tait pas la question : tu milites contre le "surpeuplement" donc tu devrais tre pour la guerre.


La diminution de la population sera le seul aspect positif de la guerre, tout le reste sera extrmement ngatif, la balance ne penche clairement pas du ct "bnfice".
a va tre un moment extrmement difficile pour tout le monde. C'est souhaitable  personne, a va tre difficile de survivre.




> Ce n'est pas trs grave compar  une grande famine, et 700 millions de personnes souffrent encore de malnutrition


Si ces gens avaient accs  une alimentation correct et  l'hygine, la mortalit infantile chuterait et la surpopulation s'aggraverait.
Gnralement les zones o on souffre de malnutrition sont aussi des zones o les gens meurent du SIDA, donc l'occident peur dire "on ne peut rien faire pour eux, le SIDA est une maladie incurable".
L'occident ne s'occupe que des zones o il y a des ressources  extraire. Toutes les histoires de dmocratie, droits de l'homme, etc, ne sont que des conneries.




> depuis l'industrialisation de l'Inde, la surface forestire s'est tendue de 2%. Mme phnomne en France et aux USA o il est encore plus marqu.


Sur 100 tests unitaires il y a 99 checs et 1 succs et t'arrives en disant "regardez c'est vert l !".

Il y a des pollutions graves, par exemple :
Quest-ce que la  soupe plastique  de locan Pacifique ?



> La  soupe plastique  de locan Pacifique nord, encore appele  vortex de dchets , stend entre le Japon et les tats-Unis sur une surface denviron trois fois la France (1,6 million de km2). Quatre autres   soupes  ont t identifies dans dautres ocans, celle-ci tant la plus tendue.





> Mais vous pouvez vous installer des aquarium et y lver des tortues d'eau au lieu de pleurnichailler comme des femmes, beaucoup de gens de mon entourage font cela.


Je ne vois pas en quoi avoir des tortues dans des aquariums pourraient tre utile.
Elles doivent tre triste d'tre enfermes  ::(:  ::cry:: 




> Je ne sais pas o tu as vu qu'on se multipliait  l'infini


C'est une figure de style, mais pendant un moment la population mondiale augmentait de faon exponentielle, ce qui est un train mauvais signe, puisqu' un moment la population aura consomm toutes les ressources et va crever de faim.





> Les seuls qui se reproduisent  l'infini sont les insectes et les poissons.


Sinon on peut regarder les bactries, car on risque d'avoir le mme cycle de vie qu'elles.

Phase de latencePhase d'acclrationCroissance exponentiellePhase de ralentissementPhase maximale stationnairePhase de dclin
La croissance exponentielle d'une population c'est le dbut de la fin.
Sur terre les ressources sont limites. Chaque anne les mdias parlent du jour du dpassement, tout le monde doit tre au courant.




> Plus si mes ennemis sont proches, et plus j'ai intrt a dvelopper la bombe atomique.


Non, parce que tu vas toucher des allis et tu va te prendre les radiations et tout le bordel.




> Mais si on me demande mon avis, les iraniens peuvent crever


Je crois que c'est interdit de dire a. a peut-tre interprt comme un message de haine qui appelle  la violence.
Il suffit de remplacer "iraniens" par "israliens" pour voir ce qu'il se passe.
Enfin bref on n'a aucune raison d'tre fch avec l'Iran. (en plus ce pays achetait plein de Peugeot avant  :8-):  :8-):  :8-): )

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et pour avoir le budget de produire ces armes il faut emprunter  des banques, ce qui est un vritable problme.
> Vendre des armes a peut rapporter, par contre produire des armes pour soi mme a ne fait qu'augmenter les dettes.
> 
> La diminution de la population sera le seul aspect positif de la guerre, tout le reste sera extrmement ngatif, la balance ne penche clairement pas du ct "bnfice".


On mettra les hurluberlus dans des camps  Cherbourg pour trier les poubelles et fabriquer des parasols afin de lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, des chaudires  gaz, des climatiseurs, des aquariums  totues et des bombes. Grce  l'innovation, le pays sera rindustrialis, avec un vrai sentiment d'unit nationale et un norme bnfice financier.




> a va tre un moment extrmement difficile pour tout le monde. C'est souhaitable  personne, a va tre difficile de survivre.


Certains ne survivront pas, la lutte contre le surpeuplement exige des sacrifices, mme au second degr celsius.




> Si ces gens avaient accs  une alimentation correct et  l'hygine, la mortalit infantile chuterait et la surpopulation s'aggraverait. Gnralement les zones o on souffre de malnutrition sont aussi des zones o les gens meurent du SIDA


On a bien saisit la morale de monsieur Ryu, il faut faire mourir de faim les enfants africains pour s'approprier leur mines de cuivre. En plus ce sont des sidaques.





> Je crois que c'est interdit de dire a. a peut-tre interprt comme un message de haine qui appelle  la violence.


J'emmerde les iraniens et leur programme nuclaire et si on me demande mon avis, ils peuvent toujours crever  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> et si on me demande mon avis, ils peuvent toujours crever


Ben justement : on ne te le demande pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faut faire mourir de faim les enfants africains pour s'approprier leur mines de cuivre. En plus ce sont des sidaques.


Vous n'avez rien compris.
Je vais essayer de reformuler autrement : les mdias et les politiciens disent qu'on ne peut rien faire pour aider les peuples de certains pays (Eswatini, Lesotho, Botswana) car le SIDA est une maladie incurable.
La ralit c'est que si personne ne vient les "aider" c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas de ressource  s'accaparer. Si ces peuples avaient accs  une alimentation correct il y aurait moins de morts.

Les pays riches ne se proccupent que des pays qui possdent des ressources et parfois ils utilisent des prtextes humanitaires pour essayer de s'accaparer des ressources.




> leur programme nuclaire


Pourtant le nuclaire c'est tip top, c'est l'nergie la plus propre qui existe aujourd'hui.
Peut-tre qu'EDF pourrait s'arranger avec l'Iran pour aller construire une centrale l-bas.
Il faut que la France soit en bon terme avec l'Iran, on a besoin de son uranium. Malheureusement a fait des annes que les USA dgagent de plus en plus la France d'Iran pour prendre sa place.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Vous n'avez rien compris.
> Je vais essayer de reformuler autrement : les mdias et les politiciens disent qu'on ne peut rien faire pour aider les peuples de certains pays (Eswatini, Lesotho, Botswana) car le SIDA est une maladie incurable.
> La ralit c'est que si personne ne vient les "aider" c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas de ressource  s'accaparer. Si ces peuples avaient accs  une alimentation correct il y aurait moins de morts.


Le seul ne comprenant peut-tre pas ce que tu dis c'est bien toi. Il faut faire mourir de faim les enfants africains pour lutter contre le surpeuplement, et accessoirement s'approprier leur ressources donc leurs mines de cuivre. Et ce n'est pas la premire fois que tu sors cette ide. 




> Pourtant le nuclaire c'est tip top, c'est l'nergie la plus propre qui existe aujourd'hui.


Va donc t'installer  Fukuchima Daichi avec Jancovini et on en reparle. Et on n'a pas besoin de l'uranium iranien puisque la part du nuclaire dans la production lectrique va descendre  50%.

PS : Et acheter de l'uranium  l'Iran, un pays qui n'a mme pas la bombe et est en bisbille avec les USA, l'Arabie Saoudite et Israel, faut-il tre con. On va se trouver bien quand ils seront une n-ime fois en guerre. Pourquoi pas acheter tout notre ptrole au Vnzuela tant qu' faire ?

----------


## FatAgnus

> Il y eu beaucoup d'intervenants sur le forum cologie, la plupart en faveur de de la thse du rchauffement climatique d'origine humaine. Mais tu dois le seul givr  prtendre que la monte des eaux ne serait pas due  la sortie du dernier ge glaciaire, tu mrites un prix.


De quel forum cologie parles-tu ? Comme d'habitude un bon diffamateur de  ton de ton acabit ne donne aucune rfrence. Je fais rfrence aux revues scientifiques  commit de lecture, pas  des forums frquents par quelques rares diffamateurs et des climato-sceptiques de ton genre. Le rapport du GIEC CLIMATE CHANGE 2013 page 7 indique  :  Ce rapport confirme que le rchauffement du systme climatique est sans quivoque et que nombre des changements observs sont [...] lvation du niveau des mers et augmentation des concentrations de gaz  effet de serre . Ce rapport m'a t servi par toi sur un plateau. Cela amusera, certainement tous les membres de Developpez.com, qu'un simple dveloppeur Visual Basic et Java se permette de contredire la synthse mondiale des connaissances scientifiques disponibles sur les diffrents sujets du changement climatique. J'avoue que j'en rigole encore...




> Donc tu ne vois aucune acclration de la hausse du niveaux des mers, ton gourou prtend que la Hollande sera sous 9 mtres d'eau dans 442 ans (quelle prcision) mais je suis complotiste.


Personnellement je ne fais aucune mesure, je me fis aux travaux issus de la synthse mondiale des connaissances scientifiques collects par le GIEC. Oui tes propos sont ceux d'une personne climato-sceptique, complotiste et diffamatoire, puisque tu rfutes la synthse mondiale des connaissances scientifiques et que tu lances de nombreuses accusations sans aucune preuves.




> Tu devrais prsenter cette thse  la communaut des climatologues, car aucun d'eux ne soutient cette hypothse qui coule pourtant de source


Rien dans ton graphique  permet de conclure que les que le rchauffement climatique observ sur la premire partie  du XXme sicle n'est pas d'origine humaine. Ce graphique montre juste des relevs de tempratures. Vu que tu sais bien souligner les points importants sur un graphique,  entoure moi donc la partie o est indique que le rchauffement n'est pas d'origine humaine ? Arrte la consommation de substance illicite, a fausse ton jugement qui est dj bien biais  la base.




> C'est bien ton style de faire les poubelles et cela occupera tes samedis aprs midi. Donc tu sais quoi ? puisque tu me pollues gravement et que je n'ai plus de patience avec les givrs au contraire de ma sur qui fut aide-soignante  l'HP, aprs cette rponse, je vais te mettre en liste noire, comme je l'ai dja fait avec l'autre amateur de pets de slips.


Les poubelles c'est toi qui les remplie avec tes propos complotistes et diffamatoires... Je serais flatt qu'une personne comme toi, avec un esprit obscur, tordu, complotiste et diffamatoire, me place dans sa liste noire. Je verrai a comme un signe de reconnaissance. Mais il ne faut pas t'nerver, moi je voulais juste t'aider un peu. Tu cris tellement de diffamations dans tes commentaires, que ta mmoire n'arrive plus  tout retenir. Une page wiki intitule  la page propos diffamatoires de ddoumechee  te serait trs utile,  mon humble avis. Si je comprends bien, ton tat mental aurait t la source principale de la vocation de ta sur  devenir aide-soignante en HP ? 




> Peut-etre parce qu'il ne les cites pas ? donc soit ils ne trempent pas dans cette sordide histoire, soit c'est un coup de billard  3 bandes du CNRS pour entacher la rputation pure et virginale du LSCE mais cette hypothse relve de la paranoia donc des givrs.


Quelle histoire sordide ? Cette histoire sordide n'existe que dans ton esprit tordu et complotiste. Je te rappelle que tu accuses sans aucunes preuves, ce qui est puni par la loi. On notera tes nombreuses inexactitudes dans tes propos. Tu prtends que  le LCSE serait sponsoris par le CEA , alors qu'en vrit le LCSE est sous tutelle du CEA, du CNRS et de l'UVSQ.  Tu prtends que  Rodolple Meyers remercierait le directeur du LSCE de lui crire ses fiches  alors que dans les faits Rodolple Meyers indique ques ses explications donnes ont t relues et valides par Franois-Marie Bron, et l'a aid en rpondant  ses nombreuses questions. Enfin tu prtends que le  laboratoire du climat est subventionn par l'industrie nuclaire [sous-entendu par le CEA] , alors que le CEA n'a que trs trs peu de lien avec le nuclaire civil, puisque le CEA est un organisme recherche scientifique franais  dans les domaines de lnergie, de la dfense, des technologies de l'information et de la communication, des sciences de la matire, des sciences de la vie et de la sant. Donc quand on corrige tes nombreuses inexactitudes, on est trs trs loin de la ralit que tu dcris. 





> Oui oui, un clown directeur de recherche au CNRS alors qu'un Youtuber de salon est forcment une haute autorit scientifique. Non, il est juste le vice-roi des cons, titre contest avec d'autres youtubers de salon.


Encore une de tes nombreuses inexactitudes, Francois Gervais n'a jamais t directeur de recherche au CNRS, mais d'aprs sa page  de l'Universit de Tours directeur du LEMA UMR CNRS 6157 jusqu' sa fusion avec deux autres laboratoires pour devenir le GREMAN UMR 7347 le 1er janvier 2012. Rodolple Meyers a un doctorat en sciences de l'environnement, donc il est assez familier avec le milieur scientifique et dont la faon dont les connaissances y sont produites, toutes ses donnes ont t relues et valides par Franois-Marie Bron, qui a contribu au 5e rapport du GIEC. Les lecteurs de Developpez.com seront trs amuss qu'un jour tu prtendes que les fiches de Rodolple Meyers sont crites par Franois-Marie Bron un expert du GIEC et que quelques jours aprs finalement tu contestes l'expertise scientifique de Rodolple Meyers qui ne serait qu'un Youtuber de salon. J'avoue que j'en rigole encore. Franois-Marie Bron avait dj dnnonc les contre-vrits du dernier pamphlet climatosceptique de ton clown Franois Gervais en crivant que  l'ouvrage de Franois Gervais tmoigne d'une profonde ignorance des sciences du climat . Je comprends que tu apprcies Franois Gervais, entre clowns vous vous comprenez.




> Lol  j'avais oubli ce dtail aussi : la Chine, le plus grand pollueur de la plante, est le pays le plus arm pour affronter la crise climatique  Normal, c'est aussi la plus grande dictature au monde.
> Si on cherchait un roi des cons, on l'a trouv.


Tu as surtout oubli ton discours diffamatoire dans lequel tu prtends,  tord, que Jean-Marc Jancovici aurait parl  d'instaurer la dictature et de couper la tte des banquiers  Genve si on ne lui donne pas ses 4 000 centrales nuclaires . En bon diffamateur que tu es,  tu n'assumes pas tes diffamations et tu dvies l'attention sur un autre sujet. Les lecteurs de Developpez.com se seront fait une ide juste de ddoumeche, comme un  menteur, manipulateur, complotiste et climato-sceptique.

Enfin aprs voir diffam  plusieurs reprises Jean-Marc Jancovici, tu te permets de l'insulter en le traitant, je cite de  roi des cons .  Je rappelle que Jean-Marc Jancovici a fait  L'cole Polytechnique,  soixantime meilleure universit du monde et deuxime meilleure universit franaise. Le jour o tu auras le cerveau qui carbure aussi vite que le cerveau d'un polytechnicien, tu pourras peut-tre traiter Jean-Marc Jancovici de  roi des cons , mais ce  n'est pas prs d'arriver, donc en attendant ce jour improbable, tu devrais retourner dbugger tes bouts de code Visual Basic ou Java et laisser l'explication de la crise climatique  des gens intelligents et rigoureux. Car le  roi des cons  dans cette histoire n'est peut tre pas celui que tu dsignes. Les lecteurs de Developpez.com t'ont certainement dj lu le  roi des cons   la lecture de tes nombreux commentaires ici ou ailleurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut faire mourir de faim les enfants africains pour lutter contre le surpeuplement


Je vais reformuler car votre interprtation est fausse :
Si les conditions de vie des humains taient meilleures l'environnement serait encore plus dgrad.
Plus il y a de personnes avec un bon niveau de vie plus on consomme des ressources et on pollue.




> et accessoirement s'approprier leur ressources donc leurs mines de cuivre.


Alors dj il y a normment de ressources en Afrique, ce n'est pas que du cuivre.
En ce moment la Chine et les USA sont trs implants en Afrique, mais quand un pays n'a pas de ressource il n'intresse personne.
Quand un pays comme les USA dit qu'il va instaurer la dmocratie quelque part en ralit il va mettre en place un dictateur qui va collaborer avec lui.
Toutes les histoires de droits de l'homme ou de dmocratie ne sont que des mensonges. La ralit c'est que des pays veulent s'accaparer des ressources et ils essaient de faire passer a pour de l'humanisme.




> Va donc t'installer  Fukuchima Daichi


Aujourd'hui c'est totalement vivable, a a l'air plutt cool comme coin.
Si jamais je fais un voyage au Japon j'essaierai d'aller visiter.




> Et on n'a pas besoin de l'uranium iranien puisque la part du nuclaire dans la production lectrique va descendre  50%.


Les objectifs peuvent changer, parfois tu veux diminuer la part de production du nuclaire et parfois tu veux l'augmenter.
Et mme si la part du nuclaire diminue, si l'humanit continue comme a pendant des sicles et des sicles l'uranium finira bien par se rarfier.
Il y a d'autres choses qu'on peut faire avec de l'uranium, c'est une matire premire stratgique. (il existe des sous marins nuclaire)




> Pourquoi pas acheter tout notre ptrole au Vnzuela tant qu' faire ?


C'est ce que font les USA parce qu'ils ont besoin de ptrole lourd pour leur ptrole de schiste.
Pourquoi lavenir ptrolier des Etats-Unis dpend du Venezuela



> Grce au ptrole de schiste, les Etats-Unis sont devenus le plus grand producteur ptrolier du monde. Si la lgret du schiste convient  merveille pour la ptrochimie, les pesticides ou le plastique, *le diesel et le krosne ncessitent de le mlanger  un brut plus lourd*. Pour produire ces carburants, les raffineries du pays importent plus de 500 000 barils par jour de brut extra-lourd du Venezuela. Le Canada pourrait venir en aide  Washington, mais les capacits limites des transports et les cots importants des sables bitumineux de lAlberta freinent le processus.





> bisbille avec les USA, l'Arabie Saoudite et Israel


Actuellement les USA et isral sont puissant, mais rien n'est ternelle, tous les empires finissent par s'effondrer.
Et peut-tre que les USA, isral et l'Arabie Saoudite ne seront pas dans le camp des vainqueurs lors de la prochaine guerre mondiale.

Ou sinon les USA, isral et leur alli vont russir  faire tomber l'Iran et ils prendront le contrle du pays.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je vais reformuler car votre interprtation est fausse :
> Si les conditions de vie des humains taient meilleures l'environnement serait encore plus dgrad.
> Plus il y a de personnes avec un bon niveau de vie plus on consomme des ressources et on pollue.


Cela ne renie en rien ce que tu as dit sur le fait qu'il faille laisser mourir de faim les enfants africains, en quoi mon interprtation est-elle fausse ?



> Si ces gens avaient accs  une alimentation correct et  l'hygine, la mortalit infantile chuterait et la surpopulation s'aggraverait.


Ce doit tre trs dur moralement de vivre en se disant qu'on pollue autant. Vous devriez vous installer dans une ruine, au nord est du japon, sans Internet  manger des baies sauvages et des chiens errants chasss avec des lances en os.




> Alors dj il y a normment de ressources en Afrique, ce n'est pas que du cuivre.


La belle affaire, comme si on ne le savait pas.




> En ce moment la Chine et les USA sont trs implants en Afrique, mais quand un pays n'a pas de ressource il n'intresse personne.
> Quand un pays comme les USA dit qu'il va instaurer la dmocratie quelque part en ralit il va mettre en place un dictateur qui va collaborer avec lui.
> Toutes les histoires de droits de l'homme ou de dmocratie ne sont que des mensonges. La ralit c'est que des pays veulent s'accaparer des ressources et ils essaient de faire passer a pour de l'humanisme.


Oui oui, la FAO, la Croix Rouge Internationale sont des agents de l'imprialisme international et la meilleure faon d'aider ces pays est de pas les aider et si possible de les faire crever de faim. C'est du Thomas Malthus dans le texte, si ce n'est pire, modernis avec un poil de vert pour faire joli.

Je te parle de la malnutrition, tu me parles des relations internationales. C'est la grande confusion, pas tonnant qu'on ne puisse avoir une discussion.  
Autre absurdit, tu dnonces les collusions entre les pays occidentaux et les dictateurs africains mais tu prconises de s'allier avec l'Iran, autre grande dictature, pour y acheter son uranium car c'est nettement plus moral. Pourquoi pas avec le Pakistan au point o nous en sommes ? Encore un pays qui commettait des attentats terroristes contre nos ressortissants.




> Aujourd'hui c'est totalement vivable, a a l'air plutt cool comme coin.
> Si jamais je fais un voyage au Japon j'essaierai d'aller visiter.


Bon courage, la zone est interdite pour encore une centaine d'anne contrairement  tes fariboles mais c'est sans doute un complot des anti-nuclaires isralites. Si tu vas l bas, n'hsites pas  dire aux japonais tout le bien que tu penses de cette nergie fiable, conomique  et non polluante




> Et mme si la part du nuclaire diminue, si l'humanit continue comme a pendant des sicles et des sicles l'uranium finira bien par se rarfier.
> Il y a d'autres choses qu'on peut faire avec de l'uranium, c'est une matire premire stratgique. (il existe des sous marins nuclaire).


On n'a pas de vision  30 ans, et certains nous parlent de la fin du charbon, du ptrole et maintenant de l'uranium dans des sicles  ::roll:: 
Et ne t'inquite pour le plutonium de tes bombinettes qui a une demie-vie de 27000 ans.




> Actuellement les USA et isral sont puissant, mais rien n'est ternelle, tous les empires finissent par s'effondrer.
> Et peut-tre que les USA, isral et l'Arabie Saoudite ne seront pas dans le camp des vainqueurs lors de la prochaine guerre mondiale.
> Ou sinon les USA, isral et leur alli vont russir  faire tomber l'Iran et ils prendront le contrle du pays.


Quel rapport avec l'cologie, et quid de la 5me et de la 6me guerre mondiale ? En quoi cela change-t'il le fait qu'en cas de guerre avec l'Iran, notre approvisionnement d'uranium serait coup ?
Iran qui ne va pas tre conquis puisque l'Iran va faire sa bombe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela ne renie en rien ce que tu as dit sur le fait qu'il faille laisser mourir de faim les enfants africains


Ne pas s'occuper des autres c'est ce que tout le monde fait en permanence, ce qui est nervant c'est quand des gouvernements utilisent l'humanisme comme prtexte pour intervenir quelque part. En ralit a n'aide jamais vraiment les populations.
Quand il y a pas de ressource  rcuprer les tats ne font rien et peuvent dire "on ne peut rien faire, le SIDA est une maladie incurable".
Alors qu'en fait si leur systme immunitaire est faible a ne vient peut-tre pas du SIDA mais de la malnutrition et du manque d'hygine.




> Ce doit tre trs dur moralement de vivre en se disant qu'on pollue autant.


C'est surtout terrifiant d'imaginer des milliards d'tres humains en train de consommer et de jeter des trucs.
Le 7me continent : un monstre de plastique



> Au moins 1 800 milliards de dchets plastiques polluent les ocans. Au fil des annes, ils se sont agglomrs en une monstrueuse masse qui ne cesse de s'tendre en plein Pacifique. Une tude publie le 22 mars 2018 montre que ce continent flottant s'tale sur une surface quivalente  trois fois celle de la France.


L'Afrique, poubelle des pays riches?



> Si une grande majorit des pays dvelopps a fait du recyclage des dchets une priorit, ils envoient encore beaucoup de leurs dtritus  l'tranger et surtout des toxiques. Outre l'Asie, leur destination c'est aussi l'Afrique.
> (...)
> Rsultat : le continent est submerg de dchets. Des dcharges sauvages apparaissent et plusieurs pays, dont lthiopie, le Congo, le Burkina Faso, le Mozambique, le Mali ou le Niger voient leurs dcharges dborder d'ordures mnagres mais aussi *de matriaux toxiques ou d'quipements lectroniques, venus de pays dvelopps*.


L'industrie poussent les consommateurs  acheter des objets inutiles (Internet of Things) et a a des consquences.




> Je te parle de la malnutrition, tu me parles des relations internationales.


C'est li, par exemple parfois la France envoie l'arme faire des missions immunitaires et c'est jamais dans des pays qui n'ont aucune ressource.




> Autre absurdit, tu dnonces les collusions entre les pays occidentaux et les dictateurs africains mais tu prconises de s'allier avec l'Iran, autre grande dictature, pour y acheter son uranium


Alors dj pour moi le Prsident de la rpublique islamique d'Iran n'est pas un dictateur.
J'aimerais surtout que la France vende des Peugeot en Iran.  :8-): 
C'tait un gros client et les USA ont vir Peugeot d'Iran  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 
CES VRAIES FAUSSES PEUGEOT QUI ROULENT EN IRAN



> Depuis le dpart du constructeur franais fin 2018, *suite aux sanctions amricaines*, ses partenaires locaux continuent de produire des Peugeot sans licence pour servir le march iranien.


La France est trs pote avec l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, le Bahren, Isral. Donc on pourrait tre pote avec l'Iran, comme on tait trs pote avec Bachar el-Assad et Saddam Hussein.

L'occident  mis en place des agents comme par exemple Alassane Ouattara en Cte d'Ivoire alors qu'un gars qui vit en Ct d'Ivoire m'a dit que Laurent Gbagbo avait gagn les lctions ( l'poque).




> Bon courage, la zone est interdite pour encore une centaine d'anne


Hein ?
C'est pas ce que j'ai vu :


Les gens y vivent normalement.




> On n'a pas de vision  30 ans, et certains nous parlent de la fin du charbon, du ptrole et maintenant de l'uranium dans des sicles


a fait depuis les annes 1970 que des spcialistes parlent du pic du ptrole et c'est peut-tre arriv depuis.
Le ptrole va se rarfier, il sera de plus en plus dur  extraire, donc il sera de plus en plus cher.
Pour l'instant le ptrole ne coute rien, un baril d'un peu prs 159L doit couter dans les 50$, mais a pourrait voluer. (en ce moment la demande est faible vu que l'conomie est au ralentit)




> Iran qui ne va pas tre conquis puisque l'Iran va faire sa bombe.


a j'y crois pas du tout.
Mais bon isral  des centaines de bombes atomiques, pourquoi pas l'Iran ?
Ce serait mieux de dnuclaris isral mais il ne faut pas rver non plus

=====
Enfin bref, tout ce que je dis c'est que plus il y a de gens avec un haut niveau de vie, plus il y a de pollution, et on ne peut pas continuer comme a indfiniment.
Nos niveaux de vie vont diminuer.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ne pas s'occuper des autres c'est ce que tout le monde fait en permanence, ce qui est nervant c'est quand des gouvernements utilisent l'humanisme comme prtexte pour intervenir quelque part. En ralit a n'aide jamais vraiment les populations.


En quoi cela justifie-t'il moralement le fait qu'il faille laisser mourir de faim les enfants africains (et d'asie du sud-est par extension car ils sont pauvres) pour s'approprier leurs ressources au prtexte qu'ils pourraient polluer ?




> Quand il y a pas de ressource  rcuprer les tats ne font rien et peuvent dire "on ne peut rien faire, le SIDA est une maladie incurable".


Au contraire du VIH, le Sida Mental est une maladie totalement incurable, quoique certains arrivent  s'en remettre mais par eux-mme uniquement. Cette remarque n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet, pas plus que ton dlire sur ces enfants qu'il vaudrait mieux piquer car ils pourraient avoir le VIH.




> C'est surtout terrifiant d'imaginer des milliards d'tres humains en train de consommer et de jeter des trucs.
> Le 7me continent : un monstre de plastique.


 ::lefou::  En quoi cela te terrifie ? Tu as une maison  tahiti ? le nuclaire ou EELV vont-t'il rsoudre ce problme, ont-ils mme une suggestion  faire sur le sujet,  part offrir des sacs en papiers qui ne servent  rien chez nous ?

Et pourquoi parler des dchets puisque l'ennemi principal est le rchauffement de 500c  l'horizon 2462, c'est--dire demain ... sauf si on commande une centrale nuclaire au CEA prix discount -20% avec crdit sans frais. CEA qui sait ce dont il parle car c'est lui qui fait les prvisions climatiques en France. Il ne peut pas se tromper, c'est pratique.




> L'industrie poussent les consommateurs  acheter des objets inutiles (Internet of Things) et a a des consquences.


Ce n'est pas inutile car mme des produits dbiles crent des emplois pour des gens qui sinon seraient  la soupe populaire. Comme les milliers de thse ou d'articles scientifiques qui ne servent  rien et nous pollue.
Va t'installer au Japon dans une ruine sans internet, cela ne te gnra plus, et tu n'auras pas besoin d'objets puisque qui va mourir vite. Sans enfants car les rayons tuent les spermatozodes dans les roustons de leur pre.




> C'est li, par exemple parfois la France envoie l'arme faire des missions immunitaires et c'est jamais dans des pays qui n'ont aucune ressource.


C'est certain, quand on envoie les sapeur pompiers au Mexique suite  un tremblement de terre, c'est dans l'espoir secret de s'approprier les ressources ptrolires mexicaines. Pareillement quand l'arme livre du matriel de premier secours  la guine, c'est du colonialisme.
La FAO et la croix rouge internationale obissent secrtement  l'Elyse, ca aussi c'est bien connu.




> Alors dj pour moi le Prsident de la rpublique islamique d'Iran n'est pas un dictateur.


Non non, un type  la tte d'un rgime qui fait tirer sur la foule pendant les meutes, qui pratique la torture, qui n'a pas d'lections libres, c'est un gars bien. Un Lauren Bagbo bis, un type comme tu les aimes.




> La France est trs pote avec l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, le Bahren, Isral. Donc on pourrait tre pote avec l'Iran, comme on tait trs pote avec Bachar el-Assad et Saddam Hussein.


Aucun souci, le Quatar va bien le prendre et quand il faudra arroser la gauche au pouvoir pour les lections de  2022, il vont signer un gros chque au locataire de l'Elyse pour l'aider  boucler les fins de mois difficiles. Rappelles moi qui signait les chques des djihadistes en Syrie, et qui butait ces mmes djihadistes ?
Et si jamais le Qatar s'offusque, l'Iran qui est au bord du dpt de bilan signerait le chque.




> L'occident  mis en place des agents comme par exemple Alassane Ouattara en Cte d'Ivoire alors qu'un gars qui vit en Ct d'Ivoire m'a dit que Laurent Gbagbo avait gagn les lctions ( l'poque).


*AHAHAH* Bagbo, ce gars  la tte d'un parti qui assassine ses opposants, qui perd deux fois les lections, refuse de partir et dclenche la guerre civile, puis bombarde les franais venus lui sauver les miches ? Ce fut sa seule erreur d'ailleurs. Si on me demande mon avis, ce type et sa femme peuvent crever  ::mrgreen::  et leur viction fut l'une des rares bonne chose faites par Sarkozi.

Aujourd'hui, Abidjan est de nouveau une des villes les plus prospres d'Afrique depuis l'arrive de Ouatara qui est surtout un excellent financier. Entre lui et Macron, il n'y a pas photo, pour une fois les franais mettent au pouvoir un type comptent. Rlu avec 94.7% des voix en octobre & sans tricher, il progresse car il n'a fait que 80% des voix aux lections prcdentes.
Moi aussi j'ai pour plaisanter racont  un gogo du qubec que LePen avait gagn les lections en 1995 contre Chirac, et que les manifestations monstres qui avaient suivi taient pour le soutenir. Mais que les mdias - appartenant aux juifs, c'est bien connu- avaient menti sur le rsultat et les buts des manifestation. Et il m'a cru.




> C'est pas ce que j'ai vu :
> 
> 
> Les gens y vivent normalement.


Quels gens  ? il n'y a personne, les supermarchs sont abandonns et ton gugusse  casquette se promne avec des gants pour ne pas se mettre du csium sous les ongles. Il prend des doses de 4.7mS/h dans sa voiture ce qui correspond  150 fois la dose admissible pour un travailleur du nuclaire. Gugusse qui traverse un no man land de la taille d'un dpartement, voit deux appartements avec de l'lectricit et dclare "tout va bien".
On ne sait mme pas  qui cela appartient, peut-tre  une femme qui se prostitue auprs des employs de Tepco pour boucler ses fins de mois, ou  des vieux qui n'ont nulle part o aller parce que leur maison a t rase ou est trop contamine.

Et il oublie de prciser pas que les promenades autour des lacs et dans les forets sont interdites.




> a fait depuis les annes 1970 que des spcialistes parlent du pic du ptrole et c'est peut-tre arriv depuis.
> Le ptrole va se rarfier,


En mettant les hurluberlus dans des camps, il y aura assez de ptrole pour tout le monde. Mais il y aura toujours du ptrole et j'ai dj expliqu pourquoi, mais pourquoi le redire puisque tu ne captes rien ?




> a j'y crois pas du tout.
> Mais bon isral  des centaines de bombes atomiques, pourquoi pas l'Iran ?
> Ce serait mieux de dnuclaris isral mais il ne faut pas rver non plus


Et pourquoi pas la Turquie, et l'Arabie Saoudite, et l'Occitanie libre, et la Corse ?




> Enfin bref, tout ce que je dis c'est que plus il y a de gens avec un haut niveau de vie, plus il y a de pollution, et on ne peut pas continuer comme a indfiniment.
> Nos niveaux de vie vont diminuer.


Le niveau de vie des franais va certainement diminuer, pas celui des chinois ni des indiens ni des allemands. Mais pas de panique, ils viendront vous jeter des pices et se demanderont pourquoi bannir les chaudires  gaz alors qu'il y avait les plus gros gisements de gaz de schiste d'Europe dans le sous sol.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi cela justifie-t'il moralement le fait qu'il faille laisser mourir de faim les enfants africains


Personnellement j'en ai strictement rien  foutre, des millions d'enfants sous aliments, drogus, prostitus, ce que vous voulez, qui meurent pas forcment si loin de chez moi.
Ce n'est pas mon problme. (DES MILLIONS DENFANTS SOUS-ALIMENTS)
Ce qui me fait chier c'est quand on dit qu'on va aider alors qu'en ralit on va foutre la merde (les USA ont fait a des tonnes de fois).


Il y a des peuples qu'on laisse crever et au final ce n'est pas plus mal, mais les gouvernements disent "on ne peut rien faire contre le SIDA" au lieu de dire "on s'en fout on les laisse crever de faim il n'y a rien  voler chez eux".




> En quoi cela te terrifie ?


L'humain dtruit la plante, il est responsable de la disparition de milliers d'espces.
Pour moi un chevreuil a beaucoup plus de valeurs que des centaines d'humains.
Donc j'ai hte que l'humanit disparaisse afin que la plante puisse se soigner. (l'humanit est beaucoup plus proche de sa fin que de son apparition)




> Et pourquoi parler des dchets puisque l'ennemi principal est le rchauffement de 500c


Je ne suis pas dans le dlire du GIEC, je ne crois pas que l'activit humaine soit le facteur principal du changement climatique.
Par contre il y a d'autres formes de pollution qui m'inquite.
Le CO2 c'est bof Ce n'est pas trs violent comme truc.




> Ce n'est pas inutile car mme des produits dbiles crent des emplois pour des gens qui sinon seraient  la soupe populaire.


On arrte pas d'acheter de la merde et pourtant le chmage n'arrte pas d'augmenter.
a ne fonctionne plus cette logique.
Et moi j'en ai rien  foutre que des enfants indiens n'arrivent pas  trouver de job pour nourrir leur famille. De toute faon un jour il seront remplac par des robots.




> un type  la tte d'un rgime qui fait tirer sur la foule pendant les meutes


Macron ?




> il n'y a personne


Ce n'est pas une ville touristique. Au Japon il n'y a que des vieux.
Enfin bref, aujourd'hui il n'existe pas de technologie plus propre que le nuclaire pour produire de l'lectricit. (les accidents sont rares)




> Et pourquoi pas la Turquie, et l'Arabie Saoudite, et l'Occitanie libre, et la Corse ?


isral n'a pas le droit d'avoir la bombe atomique, et c'est loin d'tre la seule chose illgale que fait ce pays et il n'est jamais sanctionn.
Alors qu'on casse les couilles  la Russie,  l'Iran,  la Syrie, au Venezuela,  la Core du Nord, alors qu'ils n'ont pas commis des crimes aussi grave qu'isral.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce pays a un traitement de faveur, a n'a aucun sens.




> Le niveau de vie des franais va certainement diminuer, pas celui des chinois ni des indiens ni des allemands.


Wait & See.
Le monde est interconnect, quand l'conomie va s'effondrer aucun pays ne sera protg.

----------


## Invit

> Il prend des doses de 4.7mS/h dans sa voiture ce qui correspond  150 fois la dose admissible pour un travailleur du nuclaire..


Heu... non. Tu confonds dose, dbit de dose, millisievert et microsievert.
Donc c'est 4.7microSv/h et a a l'air d'tre le max qu'il a relev, quand il est en ville c'est beaucoup moins.
Mais mme en prenant ce dbit, a fait environ 40mSv de dose annuelle. La rglmentation pour les travailleurs du nuclaire c'est 20mSv en France et 50mSv aux tats-Unis. Donc pas du tout "150 fois la dose admissible".
Et le pire c'est que le gars dans sa voiture il le dit que c'est pas une mesure trs inquitante.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Personnellement j'en ai strictement rien  foutre, des millions d'enfants sous aliments, drogus, prostitus, ce que vous voulez, qui meurent pas forcment si loin de chez moi.
> Ce n'est pas mon problme. (DES MILLIONS DENFANTS SOUS-ALIMENTS)
> Ce qui me fait chier c'est quand on dit qu'on va aider alors qu'en ralit on va foutre la merde (les USA ont fait a des tonnes de fois).


C'est bien ce qu'on te reproche, de ne t'mouvoir que pour les reportages sur des boites de lessives flottant au milieu du pacifique.


Et tu peux toujours mettre une belle affiche de propagande bolchvique, sur fond rouge, qui nous rappelle octobre 1917. Il est vrai que les bolchviques faisaient de trs belles affiches et gouvernaient par la famine. Mais qu'est ce que cela peut te faire puisque tu milites contre le surpeuplement, pour la destruction de l'homme "pour soigner la plante", et que tu dclares te foutre des enfants et leur prfrer les chevreuils ?

Logique bizarrode digne d'Aurlien Barreau puisqu'il n'y a pas de chevreuils en Afrique mais des antilopes. Mais alors quid des lions et des crocodiles qui tuent des antilopes et priclitent s'ils en mangent trop ? il faut les mettre dans des zoos et les nourrir au soja ? Quid des golands qui mangent les tortues et les bbs manchots ?
Si j'en suis cette mme logique, il faut rguler la population franaise comme le faisait Ceaucescu car ils renversent bambis avec leur voiture ?





> L'humain dtruit la plante, il est responsable de la disparition de milliers d'espces.


Des milliers, c'est bien exagr, quelques centaines tout au plus, et l'homme sauve aussi des espces : tigre de sibrie, diable de tasmanie, baleine  bosse, pygargue  tte blanche, gorille du congo, etc 

La nature, ce sont des virus qui tuent des bactries par centaines de milliards tous les jours, des ours polaires qui mangent des bbs phoques, des renards qui mangent des hrissons ... des espces qui apparaissent et disparaissent tout le temps, un grand festival de massacres et de maladies.




> On arrte pas d'acheter de la merde et pourtant le chmage n'arrte pas d'augmenter.
> a ne fonctionne plus cette logique.
> Et moi j'en ai rien  foutre que des enfants indiens n'arrivent pas  trouver de job pour nourrir leur famille. De toute faon un jour il seront remplac par des robots.


Et bien arrte d'acheter de la merde et achtes local, en attendant que les robots te remplacent et soient eux mme remplacs aprs la prochaine glaciation par des cphalopodes ... mais il y a de la marge.




> Ce n'est pas une ville touristique. Au Japon il n'y a que des vieux.
> Enfin bref, aujourd'hui il n'existe pas de technologie plus propre que le nuclaire pour produire de l'lectricit. (les accidents sont rares)


Ou, c'est une ville propre il n'y a pas un chat, les gens portent des gants  et les employs municipaux ramassent les ordures (contamins).




> Isral n'a pas le droit d'avoir la bombe atomique, et c'est loin d'tre la seule chose illgale que fait ce pays et il n'est jamais sanctionn.


Vu que les pays arabes ont essay par deux fois d'craser Isral, ils seraient bien fou de ne pas avoir l'arme nuclaire. Isral n'a jamais ratifi le trait de non-prolifration nuclaire, on ne peut rien leur reprocher. De toute faon, en quoi cela te concerne-t'il ? la bombe atomique ne sert pas tuer les chevreuils.




> Alors qu'on casse les couilles  la Russie,  l'Iran,  la Syrie, au Venezuela,  la Core du Nord, alors qu'ils n'ont pas commis des crimes aussi grave qu'Isral.


La Core du Nord  ::mrgreen::  il n'y a pas d'internet des objets l bas, un monde pur et prserv, une destination de rve pour toi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bien ce qu'on te reproche, de ne t'mouvoir que pour les reportages sur des boites de lessives flottant au milieu du pacifique.


La pollution peut avoir des consquences extrmement grave qui vont concerner toutes les formes de vies sur terre.
Par exemple si les abeilles ou les requins disparaissaient a entrainerait une raction en chane catastrophique. a ferait comme des dominos.




> Et tu peux toujours mettre une belle affiche


a n'a aucune importance, c'tait juste pour dire que c'tait bien clair pour tout le monde que les USA utilisent le prtexte d'instaurer la dmocratie pour aller voler du ptrole.




> Mais alors quid des lions et des crocodiles qui tuent des antilopes


L a a un sens, c'est pour survivre. C'est la chane alimentaire.
Les animaux ne tuent pas pour le profit, ils ne tuent pas pour rigoler (sauf les chats et les ******** de dauphins).




> Des milliers, c'est bien exagr, quelques centaines tout au plus


Selon certaines tudes c'est beaucoup plus :
Ces espces que vous ne reverrez plus, dclares teintes entre 2010 et 2019



> Mais, *depuis son arrive sur Terre, il y a 130.000 ans, l'Homme a dj caus la disparition de 2,5 millions despces*. Selon une tude de 2015, le taux d'extinction des espces est 8  100 fois suprieur au taux  normal  depuis le dbut du XXIe sicle.





> des espces qui apparaissent et disparaissent tout le temps


C'est souvent parce que des humains ont coup des forets ou pollu des rivires.




> un monde pur et prserv


Eux ils conomisent de l'nergie, vu qu'il y a des sanctions qui les empchent d'importer ce dont ils ont besoin.

===============
Bon sinon pour revenir un peu sur l'cologie :
Les oliennes sont un scandale environnemental stupfiant



> *Les oliennes sont un gouffre financier et un dsastre cologique*, analyse Jean-Louis Butr. Selon lui, beaucoup de dfenseurs de lenvironnement et autres cologistes sont tonnamment silencieux lorsquil sagit de hausser la voix contre le dversement de tonnes de btons dans nos campagnes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La pollution peut avoir des consquences extrmement grave qui vont concerner toutes les formes de vies sur terre.
> Par exemple si les abeilles ou les requins disparaissaient a entrainerait une raction en chane catastrophique. a ferait comme des dominos.


Ce qui justifie de gnocider les africains, car la "surpopulation" en Afrique subsaharienne cause la mort des abeilles ou l'homosexualit chez les champignons, CQFD. Un discours que j'ai dj entendu dans les annes 80 dans la bouche de vieux cons au pass douteux. Il faudrait que je me souvienne qui, et quel fut leur parcourt, mais que cela ressorte aujourd'hui traduit quelque chose.




> a n'a aucune importance, c'tait juste pour dire que c'tait bien clair pour tout le monde que les USA utilisent le prtexte d'instaurer la dmocratie pour aller voler du ptrole.


Chose dont on se moque totalement et qui n'a aucun rapport, est-ce que les B-52 font disparatre les requins ou ont provoqu une augmentation des fausses couches chez les escargots ? non, c'est la pense magique cacaboudin, comme lorsqu'on dit que les feux de forts au brsil provoquent ceux de Californie. Et puis les amricains rduisent le surpeuplement mondial, de quoi te plaints tu ?

oh, peut-tre veux-tu juste dire qu'il y a trop de noirs et d'isralites, et que cela ennuie les arabes. Et bien personnellement, je pense aussi qu'il y a un problme de surpopulation des arabes, surtout de ceux en provenance d'un pays au sud de la Corse qui nous emmerde profondment depuis 400 ans, mais je ne me permettrais pas de dire qu'il faille les affamer sous le prtexte fallacieux de rduire le volume des poubelles dans la mditerrane ou de sauver les baleines.

Ce serait dplac, voire mme odieux et digne des cranes rass du DPS avec des tatouages SS sur les bras.




> L a a un sens, c'est pour survivre. C'est la chane alimentaire.
> Les animaux ne tuent pas pour le profit, ils ne tuent pas pour rigoler (sauf les chats et les ******** de dauphins).


Et bien si j'ai mon permis de chasse un jour, je tuerais des sangliers et des chevreuils pour les manger, et pour le plaisir. Comme le lion qui doit ressentir une bouffe d'adrnaline quand il saisit sa proie  la gorge et la fait prir lentement. Et quand l'effondrement aura lieu, je chasserais des vegans ou autre au pour les mmes raisons, et pour nourrir mes petits.
Comme cela se pratique toujours chez nos anctres les chimpanzs, purs de toute souillure morale et vivant sainement  l'tat de nature.

La chane alimentaire, manger ou tre mang, voila la cruelle mais relle leon de mre nature.




> Selon certaines tudes c'est beaucoup plus :
> Ces espces que vous ne reverrez plus, dclares teintes entre 2010 et 2019
> C'est souvent parce que des humains ont coup des forets ou pollu des rivires.


2.5 millions d'espces ...  ::mouarf::  l'homme est trop fort, l'homme est responsable de tout, de la peste, de la monte des eaux, de la baisse des eaux, bientt du rchauffement de la plante Mars.
futura-science, c'est le site qui annonait la disparition des cacaotiers et qui ne fournit jamais les rfrences des tudes en question. Juste bon  s'essuyer les fesses, et encore.




> Eux ils conomisent de l'nergie, vu qu'il y a des sanctions qui les empchent d'importer ce dont ils ont besoin.


Des vrais cologistes purs et durs ces nords-corens, bientt chez vous. Aprs on se demande pourquoi les gens ont des fusils en France et en Finlande ...




> Bon sinon pour revenir un peu sur l'cologie :
> Les oliennes sont un scandale environnemental stupfiant


Comme si l'olien avait un avenir alors que c'est une voie de garage sans issue comme le nuclaire. L'avenir appartient aux centrales  gaz et  charbon. Et pour preuve, il s'est construit 11 fois plus de centrales  gaz en France que de centrales nuclaires, et il va se construire 17 fois de centrales  charbon au Japon que d'EPR en France.

----------


## Invit

> c'est la pense magique cacaboudin, comme lorsqu'on dit que les feux de forts au brsil provoquent ceux de Californie.


En mme temps, quand on confond Sv/h et mSv, une pense a vite fait de paratre "magique".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui justifie de gnocider les africains


Ben non. D'ailleurs je ne pense pas que des gens vont tuer des africains.
C'est juste qu'on les laisse tranquille, on ne pas les embter, chose qu'on devrait faire systmatiquement.
Bon  la limite a pourrait tre intressant d'aider des peuples  se dvelopper pour qu'ils n'aient pas de raison de quitter leur pays et essayer de rejoindre une nation europenne. (on ne manque pas de gens au RSA en France)




> Chose dont on se moque totalement et qui n'a aucun rapport


Moi a m'intresse. Et le rapport c'tait la surpopulation.
La surpopulation est un problme extrmement grave, parce que plus il y a de gens plus il y a de consommation de ressource et de pollution. Sur terre les ressources et l'nergie sont limites.
Et comme disait Bill Gates :

Si P augmente la pollution augmente.
Si S augmente la pollution augmente.
Donc ce n'est pas bien quand la population mondiale augmente ou quand le niveau de vie augmente.
Je pense qu'on risque de connaitre une baisse violente de nos niveaux de vie dans un avenir proche.




> Et bien si j'ai mon permis de chasse un jour, je tuerais des sangliers et des chevreuils pour les manger, et pour le plaisir.


En fait il y a un systme de bague, les chasseurs doivent tuer un nombre trs prcis d'animaux, ensuite il faut appeler une personne qui vient contrler. (ils mesurent la masse de l'animal)
Il faut tuer des animaux pour qu'il y ait assez de ressource pour eux. Si il y avait trop de sangliers, ils risqueraient de mourir de faim.

Tu ne peux pas tuer n'importe quoi sinon c'est du braconnage est c'est puni.




> Des vrais cologistes purs et durs ces nords-corens


En tout cas chez eux les lampes sont teintes la nuit. a fait des conomies d'nergies.




> Comme si l'olien avait un avenir alors que c'est une voie de garage sans issue comme le nuclaire


L'olien n'a peut-tre pas d'avenir (quoi que des oliennes sans palles pourraient peut-tre fonctionner).
Par contre le nuclaire c'est l'avenir.  :8-): 
Il y a des projets de fusion nuclaire dans tous les plus grands pays du monde.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ben non. D'ailleurs je ne pense pas que des gens vont tuer des africains.
> C'est juste qu'on les laisse tranquille, on ne pas les embter, chose qu'on devrait faire systmatiquement.


Pour l'instant, les africains n'ont suffisamment besoin de personne pour s'entretuer tout seuls depuis 60 an et mettre cela sur le dos du colonisateur blanc, responsable de tous les maux. Mais ils vont se dvelopper et retrouver leur niveau de vie de 1960, que cela plaise ou non aux occidentaux gts.




> Moi a m'intresse. Et le rapport c'tait la surpopulation.
> La surpopulation est un problme extrmement grave, parce que plus il y a de gens plus il y a de consommation de ressource et de pollution. Sur terre les ressources et l'nergie sont limites.
> Et comme disait Bill Gates :


Le CO n'est pas un polluant et Bill Gates est un investisseur dans le nuclaire via sa fillire Terrapower. En plus de se prendre pour un pidmiologiste et de vouloir confiner tous l'OCDE, ce qui est en train de nous ruiner maintenant et pas dans 40 ans.
Pourquoi prendre pour parole d'vangile les dires de ces lites qui nous mnent au suicide collectif ?

Et la surpopulation est un problme trs exagr, la population duque faisant sa transition dmographique toute seule, ce qu'on a vu des dizaines de fois dans le monde dvelopp.




> Tu ne peux pas tuer n'importe quoi sinon c'est du braconnage est c'est puni.


Tu devrais regarder des reportage sur les chimpanzs, cela te montrera  quoi ressemblera l'effondrement  ::mrgreen:: 




> En tout cas chez eux les lampes sont teintes la nuit. a fait des conomies d'nergies.


Et les gens dans les camps de travail n'ont pas le chauffage central, cela fait des conomies de fuel.




> Il y a des projets de fusion nuclaire dans tous les plus grands pays du monde.


Je serais mort et enterr avant que la fusion nuclaire ne produise le moindre KWh. Si cette technologie qui a plus de 70 ans avait la moindre application concrte, on le saurait depuis longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour l'instant, les africains


On ne peut pas amalgamer tous les africains, le continent est immense, il y a des tas de pays, certains sont beaucoup plus riche que d'autres, par exemple quand Kadhafi tait encore vivant le peuple Libyen tait le plus riche d'Afrique, ils vivaient trs bien les types, malheureusement Kadhafi s'est fait assassin et depuis la situation est catastrophique.




> Le CO n'est pas un polluant et Bill Gates est un investisseur dans le nuclaire via sa fillire Terrapower.


Certes le CO2 n'est pas un polluant, mais consommer produit d'autres pollutions.
Je n'ai pas de problme avec les investissements dans le nuclaire, c'est les investissements dans l'olien que je n'aime pas, et le solaire n'est pas top non plus, mais peut-tre que si la technologie volue a vaudra le coup un jour.




> Et la surpopulation est un problme trs exagr, la population duque faisant sa transition dmographique toute seule, ce qu'on a vu des dizaines de fois dans le monde dvelopp.


Bof.
 cause du confinement il y a eu un baby boom (donc les gens ne sont pas si duqu que a), alors que c'est la pire anne pour tomber enceinte, l'avenir va tre horrible, les enfants qui vont naitre en 2021 vont en chier toute leur vie.
Normalement les gens se disent que c'est cruel de mettre au monde une personne  notre poque,  cause de la crise conomique caus par les banques et les excs de la finance.
Mais d'un autre ct on a besoin de dmographie pour que des gens puissent cotiser pour financer les retraites, le problme tant qu'ils vont avoir du mal pour trouver du travail.




> Je serais mort et enterr avant que la fusion nuclaire ne produise le moindre KWh. Si cette technologie qui a plus de 70 ans avait la moindre application concrte, on le saurait depuis longtemps.


On ne sait jamais avec la technologie. Parfois il y a des perces technologiques.
Il faut investir plus dans le nuclaire et moins dans l'olien. Il y a beaucoup trop d'argent qui part dans l'olien, a n'a aucun sens.

----------


## ddoumeche

Bon je renonce dfinitivement comme des dizaines d'autres avant moi, mais tu es libre de me rappeler quand tu sauras mener une conversation intelligente... c'est  dire jamais.

----------

